# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 23



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies 
    *​


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

First to bookmark


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Morning!

Just a visit to attempt to catch up, although this could be shoddy as on a new thread and on my phone, in bed, can't be bothered to go downstairs and do it properly on the computer! Have the stinking flu and feel like pants! So here goes, wish me luck.........

Kezza - Good luck for your scan today (or tomorrow, not a good start for my memory) hope you are producing lots of lovely follies and that the short protocol is just what you need. Very impressed by the self injecting, I was bad enough just with a pen, let alone having to actually plunge! Well done!

A-M - Good luck for todays EC, with any luck you are enjoying that lovely sedation right now.

Rosh - Hooray for all of your drugs arriving, you are well on your way to your May miracle. Your weekend away sounded just divine. Very jealous here........

Nic - How are you? And how is your back? Are you back on the Davina train?? Any dates for you yet?

Mini - Time is going quickly for you, your scan is soon, really hoping that the little bean plays for you and gives you a good picture! And who knows maybe there are two......... hope the new job is going well and not making you too tired.

Sharny - Sounds like it may be finally starting to sink in. In all honesty it took me about 10 weeks to finally beleive it, I think with all the sickness and hospital admissions I wasn't really with it. Hope you don't get much sickness.

Bella - How did your mum respond to the news? Can't wait to hear, bet she was over the moon!

Nicki - Not long now and you'll be joing the other girls up there on cliud nine and be 22 weeks like me and Pinpin! When is OTD?

Sleepy - Good to hear from you. Hope all well and you are enjoying being a mummy.

Som - Well, I am hoping the lack of activity from you means something rather exciting has happened and your little girl has arrived........ if not, PM me, got plenty of tricks up my sleeve for trying to get her out!

Pinpin - Hey buddy! Hope you have sorted the dilemma with the ski trip. Just because you aren't well enough to work doesn't mean you aren't well eough to relax in the mountains..........x

Hi to EVERYONE else! Sorry for what I have missed.

AFM - Have been really well up until this weekend. Gone and caught the flu (risk working in NHS I guess!) and have been tucked up in bed all weekend! Had to cancel all my lovely plans for my nephews birthday, and going to a football match, although I did manage a birthday party on Friday before it all kicked in.

Before that I was really full of beans and bouncing around all over the place. Hope it comes back when I have shifted this!

Had a scan last Tuesday and both Bodger and Badger (aka the tigers) are doing very well. They are both exactly the same size, and growing at the same rate as a single baby so no problems there. They are really jumping around at all hours of the day (and night!) and it never gets any less special everytime I feel them move. Got the usual pregnancy niggles, but I really don't care! Feeling so blessed and lucky now, and both DH and I finally believe this is really going to happen and getting very excitied.

Keep believing girls, I feel this is going to be a good year for the thread.

All my love and prayers,

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bookmarking!!!

Silly - fantastic news on the scan, babies - the whole schebang!  Bet you look positively blossoming!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Afternoon ladies, bookmarking!

Silly sorry to hear you are poorly, thats rubbish.  Plenty of water, rest bla bla you know the drill!  Hope you are feeling brighter soon xxx

Did anyone else see Jo Joyner on This Morning?

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just bookmarking!

A-M -Good luck for today, will keep checking to hear your news.  

Silly - Get well soon! x  

Kezza - Have just dropped CD off in the post, sorry it's taken so long!

Nicnacnoo - Do you mean the fertility expert with Dr Winston?  I saw it,  he seems to poo poo IVF a bit, meaning we all go for it too quickly,  hoping he's right & we all have a chance to conceive naturally - where possible.  Interesting to hear his thought on diet & stress etc,  that neither would stop or enhance your chances...  

AFM - OTD is Friday but if AF hasn't arrived by Wed I may test then... My logic is that on Wed I start work at 12.30pm so will have had a chance to digest the result, good or bad  . On Fri which is the OTD I start at 8am & can't imagine going straight into work with a BFN.  I haven't got high hopes to be honest about Precious sticking, I've had the odd bit of spotting on & off, very little, but still there since Thurs of last week.  Also my (.)(.) have completely stopped hurting which they always do before AF arrives.  So pretty sure I know the outcome in my heart of heart.  Will remain positive though until I get a BFN - Praying   for BFP.  I just want to know now!



Love Nicki xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'll keep this brief as we've only just got in and I feel like I've been run over by a bus to be honest! We only got 3 eggs in the end, feeling a bit disappointed and am now   at least one fertilises so we have something to transfer. It'd be fab of all three made it but after the way this cycle's gone feel that's way too much to ask for. So it's another sleepless night for us before we find out what's next. Thanks for your good luck messages, if I can ask you all to pray we get to transfer it would be hugely appreciated...


A-M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

AM- brilliant news!! 3 is better than none and lets hope they get    with DP's swimmers and fertilise overnight. Take care honey and make sure he steps away from the computer to pamper you! 

Nicki- so hoping that its BFP for you!!! 

Nicnacnoo- I sky+'d it and going to watch it later on. So I'll report back on my thoughts.... He is the man that said couples should just relax and enjoy eachother and it will happen naturally. Guess he's never been on our shoes and as much as you tell yourself to relax, you just can't help peeing on the fertility test kit and saying romantic things like "get your **** up here I'm ovulating!"

Silly- get well soon. Maybe this is your body's way of saying slow down. 

Hi everyone else. 

AFM- well..... had my first stimming scan this morning and I've got a good 4 (2 beauties) on my right and 5 on my left. Plus another 3-6 smaller ones that might not get there. She said potentially I could have 15 follies which is the most I've ever had. In fact if I get the 9 to a good stage that is excellent for me. So over the moon. Back on Wednesday for another scan and then Friday with EC possibly on Monday. they did my bloods so unless I hear differently then I'll be injecting again tonight (DH back tomorrow to take over)

I'm H A P P Y!!! 

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

A-M -     thats great news! Keeping everything crossed that you get a lovely phonecall in the morning telling you that you have three beautiful embies  

Kezza - Such wonderful news for you too! Hoping and   that they keep on growing for you and that EC can go ahead on Monday. The short protocol really is short huh? And yes, you are probably right, I should slow down, but feel I should make the most of feeling sooooo good before the harsh reality of a twin pregnancy in third trimester kicks in!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

A-M- That really is good news!  Will be praying   that all goes well & tomorrow you'll be given some good news leading to your BFP!   

Kezza - You too, it all sounds like it's going fantastically well for you!  A fab number of follies & it seems like The Lister keep a very close eye on you!  

 to everyone else.

Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

AM - 3 eggs is great. It only takes one afterall. Are you going for ICSI or IVF and what time did they say they'd call tomorrow? I'll be busy praying that they all fertilise  

Kezza - wow!!! That's great news and such a great response. You must be wondering around with a big grin on your face... Looks like Lister is working it's magic on you  

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

AM – Congratulations on your three eggs hun,  I'm praying that they are 'doing the do' right now and you get some lovely embies to bring home later in the week 

Kezza – WooooooooooooooooHooooooooo what great numbers! It looks like this is going to be a great cycle for you    I'm so sure this is going to be the one! 

Nicki – I don't think I've congratulated you on handing your notice in, how much notice do you have to give? Testing on Wednesday sounds like a good idea to me, it gives you a bit longer to celebrate your good news  I'm convinced it will be a BFP! xxx

Charlie – Congratulations on being PUPO with two lovely blasts, yippppieeeee x

Silly – Get well soon hun xx Great news on the scan, did they say when they think you will pop?  With two little tigers growing so big and strong I'm guessing you could be pretty early?

Nic – Have you started your monitoring cycle? Hope you are doing okay 

Som – I've been wondering how you are doing, has your little princess arrived? 

Sleepy – So lovely to hear from you, I hope little Liam is settling in okay x

Hi to Rosh, NicNac, Sharny, Bella, Pinpin, Tarzan, Samia and everyone else 

All's good with me, I've finished my freelance project so it's back to preparing my portfolio ready to go and see some recruitment agencies after we've had our first scan. I want to take it easy until then, I'm terrified to do anything too strenuous, poor DH is becoming quite the domestic goddess! 

Still no real symptoms to speak of, slightly achy boobs and back, spotty chin (ewww) and the odd tummy twinge... and so the symptom spotting and google obsessing continues, can't wait to see if our little bean is okay next week 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quick one as really busy today.....

AM     that all 3 fertilise  

Kezza - lovely to see you and so happy about the scan

Nicki -     for good news for you on Wednesday if you decide to test then

Hi to everyone else, will post properly tomorrow

xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Mini - It's 4 weeks notice so my last working day is April 1st, really can't wait now!  We really must try & meet up soon!  So exciting about your 1st scan!   Glad DH is looking after you. x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Book marking
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes smiling lots!!!         

I watched the Robert Winston thing and also watched the interview with Jo Joyner before hand. i thought she was more use that he was and talked mainly about the emotion of going through IVF. I think she used the Lister as there is an embriologist at the Lister that sings to the Embies. 
He said that there is no proof that lifestyle effects fertillity but Zita West certainly disagrees. I think he is a scientist that looks at black and white numbers rather than the chance that there are other things that can help. Wish some of these "experts" could feel first hand an inch of what we go through on a daily basis! Anyway rant over!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ladies....

Kezza- Totally agree with you, Jo Joyner came across lovely I thought, very 'human', and its great she wants to speak out, could totally empathise with the emotions she described.  As for the prof, bit too science I think.  Have just got Zita's new book, and her thoughts seem much more common sense to me!  I'll keep reading that and leave old Winston's on the bookshop shelf I think!  GREAT news on your scan!!  So pleased for you hon, and glad to hear you are HAPPY!!!! x

Nicki - As I said to Kezza, found Jo Joyner more inspiring than the professor!!  Going for IVF too quickly, I mean, like we want to put ourselves and our relationships through it!!  Would LOVE to concieve naturally, but with endo, PCOS AND MF me thinks the odds are stacked against somewhat!  As for you, very easy for me to say but TRY to remain positive honey.  I am   you get your BFP x

A-M - I have EVERYTHING tightly crossed that all 3 fertilise.....but it only takes one!  Lets stick with the  , it seems to be doing really well on here right now!  And you dont even need to ask, we are all   for you lovely x

Mini - Bless your DH!!!  Packed mine off shopping earlier, must be something in the air!!!  Looking forward to hearing about your scan, so exciting! x

Hope everyone has had/is having a good day!   xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Many thanks for all your good luck messages, it really means a lot.  I've just woken up from a bit of a snooze and apart from a bit of a woozy feeling and some abdominal pain I'm feeling okay.

Kezza - Wow, fantastic news on your scan today!!  You must be over the moon with a response like that and rightly so.  It'll be good if you could keep us all posted on what it's like at The Lister, as you never know I may need a plan B.  Really enjoyed meeting up yesterday and going for our walk along the river - we'll have to do it again some time.


Niccad - We're doing ICSI as we have a history of male factor so hopefully that gives us a slightly better chance of one or two of them fertilising.  Just hope the embryologist has a steady hand today and doesn't damage any of my precious eggs!!  We were told to expect THE CALL before 16.00 tomorrow, and as DP has to go back to work I guess that could mean a long day for me!!

Nicki - Not long to go until OTD now!!  I know it's hard on the symptoms front but there really is still hope.  My sore boobs completely disappeared last time and I was convinced the tummy cramps were a sign that the old AF was on her way.  I know I went on to have a miscarriage but I did manage to get a BFP so it really goes to show you never know.

Silly - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Can't believe you are 22 weeks already though, where does the time go?  I hope you are still resting up and that you feel better soon.

Mini - Congrats on your freelance work.  It must be really lovely to work for yourself, and I'll bet your boss is the most understanding you've ever had!! 

Anyway, DP is being really lovely and looking after me very nicely.  He's waited on me hand and foot since we got back and is now busy making tea.  Will let you know the news as soon as I get the call - just     and     that we get some good news...

Hi to everyone else.

A-M


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Sorry just bookmarking so I can keep lurking, I've been reading all the positive BFP congratulations and I'm sure we are gonna have a whole lot more in 2010   

Sam


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gosh, I've only been away a few days and there are about 25 posts to catch up on!!

Kezza - so pleased that the cycle is going really well. I have a very good feeling about this cycle    

A-M - I know that you're a bit disappointed with 3 eggs, but just remember the mantra 'IT ONLY TAKES ONE!' Try and distract yourself tomorrow whilst your waiting for 'the call'. I'll be praying tonight for you that they are getting jiggy with it as I type  

Nicky - Not long to go!! It's torture isn't it? I so, so hope that you get a BFP. Do be careful testing 2 days early though as I've heard people getting BFP that turn to BFN on OTD and vice versa on FF. Also its best to test in the morning, especially if you test early. I don't want to freak you out or make you even more anxious, but maybe try and wait until the Thursday so you can properly enjoy the + sign when you see it!

Charlie - fantastic news that you have two wonderful blasts on board - well done you! Welcome to the 2ww which will seem more like the 2 month wait. How are you feeling?

Silly - sorry that you still aren't feeling well and have the flu. Lovely to hear that your beautiful babies are doing so well though.

Sharny and Mini - hope the 3ww isn't killing you as much as its killing me! I just want to see that there's something there and that this isn't a dream!

Rosh - glad that you had a fab week-end away  

Really sorry if I've missed out anyone. Really tired tonight.

AFM: Telling my parents was just like I imagined it. Mum jumping for joy (literally!!) and Dad in tears. I don't think they could believe it. Had my first wave of morning sickness this morning, but lucky wasn't sick. I don't think I've ever been so over joyed to want to vomit   Have got my first scan on 26th March and I just hope and prey that Mork and / or Mindy stay with us


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning!  

A-M - Praying that you get some good news very soon!    

Bella - Am a bit undecided as to when I want to test!!  I know most (or lots) of clinic have their OTD as 2 weeks after EC, not ET which QM do, so am pretty sure I'll get the correct result if I tested tomorrow.  If it changes from a BFP to a BFN on OTD I would be gutted but happy to know I'd at least got pregnant!  DH wants to test Thurs pm, which is probably the ideal but think I'd have gone   by then!  

Anyway, off to Boots to stock up on pee sticks!    

Hope you all have a lovely day!



Love Nicki xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm sure you'll all understand why this is brief. It's all over for us. Just got a call from QM saying that none had fertilised. No reason as to why yet but I'm to call the bridge later to find out.

Don't think I'll be on here for a while. Really don't know how much more of this I can take in all honesty.


A-M


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweetheart - I'm so sorry, that's truly awful for you.  I really don't know what to say.  I really hope you get some answers from The bridge later.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

A-M, I'm so sorry.  I've sent you a PM


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

A-M - So very sorry my love. Hope the Bridge can provide you with an answer. Never lose hope sweetie  

Nicki - Good luck if you decide to test in the morning. Will be eagerly checking back  

Bella - Loved your story of telling your mum, sounds like she is thrilled. Such an amazing feeling when you tel those close to you, especially when they know what you have been through. Good luck for the scan on 26th.

Lots of love to everyone else and thanks for your get well soon wishes. Still no better, but hey, at least I have the day off sick!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, A-M I'm so, so sorry to hear your news   I really don't know what to say, but please don't give up         Thinking of you and your DH xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Silly - hope you feel better soon!  Keep your feet up and hopefully your flu symptoms will subside soon.  Fantastic news from your latest scan!  Sounds like they are both doing brilliantly and they will be here before you know it!  All very exciting!

Nicki - good luck whenever you decide to test!  Will be thinking of you if it is tomorrow.  Spotting could be a really good sign.  I can't decide when to test myself. They told me 12 days after the transfer so I guess that is next Weds.  Scary!

Kezza - that's fantastic news that your stimming is going so well and it is the best results you have ever seen!  I hope the jabs are going well now your DH is back and your scan goes really well tomorrow so that EC can go ahead on Monday!  How quickly that has come around!

A-M - so sorry to hear your news.  Really hope that the Bridge are helpful when they speak to you.  As everyone says, don't give up, it will happen.

Bella - so pleased that your parents were over the moon when you told them and it is starting to feel real now.  I think I would be delighted to have morning sickness too!  Hope the next few weeks go super quickly until your first scan!

Mini - not long now till your scan!  

AFM - I'm finding the 2WW hard which I know is only natural!  How do you do it?  I keep wondering if they are still there and just   that they are hanging on in there!  I have never got to this stage before that I know of so I am finding it very surreal and difficult to imagine actually being pregnant.  I managed to develop a cold sore yesterday and I honestly can't remember the last time I had one.  Apparently it can be caused by hormonal changes so I am hoping it is that and not just from the stress of it all!  Must try to stop symptom spotting!  I know I have done really well to get this far so apologies to those who have bigger things to worry about and sorry if I am turning into a lunatic!



Charlie xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sending big hug to AM


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quick one to say:

A-M I am so sorry       I really don't know what to say appart from I hope you get some constructive answers from The Bridge when you speak with them this afternoon   


Nicki - good luck for tomorrow am     How are you feeling about it? I hope you are full of PMA  

Bella - I loved your story about telling your parents, so lovely. How do you like that space we made for you on    

Sleepy - welcome back we missed you! Congratulations again on the birth of baby Liam - PHOTOS pleaaaaaaaaaaase !!! How are you feeling?

Nicnacnoo - How are you feeling? are you getting better?  

Kezza - woooohooo! It does look as though the Lister are working their magic on you girl   You have a fab number of follies there. How are you finding life off work?  

Silly - I hope you feel better soon my lovely, it can't be nice having the flu whilst being pregnant. Are you able to take any meds ?

Mini - your symptoms or lack of all sound pretty normal to me   I bet you can't wait for your scan next week to see your bean/beans !

Tarzangal & Niccad - our lovely ARGC girls how are you doing?

AFM - It was my birthday on sunday and DH suprised me with a luxurious weekend away... when I say away I really mean 15 miles away at a fabulous 5 stars contemporary hotel by the Thames in Battersea (he wanted to avoid a long car journey) !! 
We were in an amazing room and had a wonderful romantic diner with views of London by the Thames and he had booked me at the spa for a "Mum's to be massage" on sunday morning which was absolute heaven.
Last friday I received the results of my latest NKs retest from Dr G who for the first time since the start of the Tx said all the markers are within the range at last so it means i am still doing the immune drips but they should be more like 1 month appart rather than 2 weeks appart... at least for now... so having the next one on thursday am and also have obstetrician appointment at kingston hospital in the afternoon then off to France for a week on Friday.

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sleepy I just saw your profile picture, oh he is so sweet   he looks perfect and calm


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies...

A-M - I am so so sorry.  Sending you   and hoping you dont give up hope.  Wish I had the words.......x

Pinpin - I'm getting there, thank you!  Still 'uncomfortable' and pain on L side, but much more mobile.  Your birthday/weekend sounds wonderful!  Your DH sounds like a gem!  Nothing less than you deserve however!!! x

Sleepy - Oh Liam is just BEAUTIFUL!!! x

Charlie - Ha ha bless you, not quite in the realms of lunarcy but I'll keep my eye on you!   The 2ww must be the hardest!  Not experienced it yet, but cant imagine the wave of emotions/anticipation/impatience you must go through.  You are doing well I say!  Lets hope these crazy days pay off sweetie x

Silly - Sorry you are no better my lovely, hope you turn the corner soon. Best place for us is indoors in this chilly weather! x

Nicki - Have Boots got any pee sticks left?!   Whenever you decide to do the deed, I am   its great news as you deserve! x



Huge hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

A-M - I am so so so sorry. This is such devastating new    . venda had a similar experience and I'm sure you'd be able to give a lot of support to each other. I'm sending you massive     . 

Sleepy - Liam looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls, just a quick one as trying to get all my work done before I go to Cyprus tomorrow   
Sleepy - Liam is gorgeous!

Nicnacnoo - hope you're on the mend

Nicki - will be thinking of you the next few days, really hope it is good news for you

Charlie - sorry you're going crazy, I know the feeling all to well, try to watch some trashy tv, that used to work for me

Silly - hope you feel better soon

Pinpin - what a lovely surprise!

Niccad - have you got your immunes back?  Mine came back in a week.  Really hope you don't need the humira 

Kezza - please keep me updated on your scans and I'll be   for an EC on Sunday for you.  Can you also keep me updated with any news as I won't be checking the forum whilst away 

Mini/Bella/Sharny - hope you're all doing well

A-M - sending you more    

Rose - where are the hen do pics  

oh, that wasn't such a short message!  well I'll be back next Monday, hoping to have a few days out without thinking of the tx (not much chance of that but I will try)  xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry Charlie I left you out on my earlier post, i have pg brain i'm afraid (yesterday I put the butter in the cupboard and couldn't find it for ages   )

Anyway I wanted to say I totally understand where you're coming from on how hard the 2 ww is and i hope time will go quickly for you. At least as you have had blasts transfer like i did so the actual wait is reduced by 2 days. The only advice i can give you is to keep your mind busy watching funny movies but be gentle on your body and put your feet up as much as possible. Don't worry about the cold sore if anything it can't be a bad sign just a sign that your hormones are changing and they are meant to when pg 

Tarzangal - I hope you have a fab holiday   I hope you will manage to relax and enjoy as this is likely to be one of the last with just the 2 of you (DH and you) as with your upcoming cycle at argc there will soon be 1 or 2 more in your family   

Nicnacnoo - I'm glad to see that you are feeling better  

Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

A-M so sorry hun I don't have any words that will take away your pain but don't give up yet hun as we failed to get to EC but managed to conceive naturally twice after being told we'd need egg donation!!! on my phone so no smiley but here's a big hug xx 
hello everybody xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

A-M - I'm so sorry to read your news, take care of yourself and take time to heal but please don't give up hope. I'm sure there is a protocol out there that is more suited to you that will make your dreams come true  

Nicki - Thinking of you this morning and praying for some good news   

Kezza - Good luck with your scan today xxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning,

Nicki - i'm thinking of you this morning and     for good news

Kezza - good luck with the scan today   here's lots of     for some extra juicy follies

A-M - thinking of you hun and sending you some more   and I hope you got some answers from The Bridge yesterday  

Pinpin xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicky... Praying for you this morning xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning! Good luck to nicki. On my way to my scan. X


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning girls  

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid  .  

Obviously I'll be testing again on Friday but can't imagine it changing. 
Am sad but also sooooooooo relieved to know the outcome & can't wait to move away from QM & on to a 'proper' IVF clinic.  One that monitors you properly & chooses the correct protocol to suit you.  So I'm looking to go to either The Lister or maybe Woking Nuffield which is where my consultant is based.  He wrote to QM after my 1st failed cycle & suggested I was on the wrong protocol due to my good AMH/FSH & such poor response, they didn't pay any attention...

Anyway, looking forward to a new clinic.  Will try to go see my GP as soon as possible to arrange repeat fsh etc & DHs   .

I'm not even going to bother going to QM for a follow up - Don't think it would be any help.  It's obvious why it didn't work, I only got 1 egg to work with!

Lots of love to you all anyway.



Love Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quick one from me as I'm at work and about to teach.

Nicki, I'm so, so sorry to see that its a BFN today     I'm glad that you are already thinking about the future and other protocols, etc and seem to be positive. I know that you must be gutted, but you only have to look at Sleepy to see that its worth contining. I really, really hope that The Lister can get you on the right protocol and that you get that well deserved BFP later on this year. Sending you a very big virtual   

Will do other personals later xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear that nicki. I can really recommend the Lister as you do feel looked after. And its good to have a tailor made package. But please stay in touch so we know how you are doing. On my phone so THIS IS A BIG HUG.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - I'm so so so sorry that it's a no. You must be devastated      Love that you are already thinking about what to do next. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

To be honest - I'm not really that upset at all!  It's a strange feeling & I was the same last time....  Just so happy for it all to be over.

Think if my next attempt goes the same way I'll be gutted,  but just didn't really expect a BFP this time.  Can't explain!  I know it's a numbers game!

If my next private go ends up with a bad response we'll probably go straight down the donor egg route.....  I'm 40 in a few months & can't really afford to throw £6000 after something that only has a 8 - 10% chance of working.  Some of the clinic abroad have a 70 - 80% chance of working (DE) & cost a fraction of the price.  I just would need to be a Mummy & don't struggle with the thought of donor eggs,  think that's partly due to be being a nanny & having loved so many of my charges over the years!  I could have kept most of them as my own!

Have just bought the Clearblue concepton monitor to have a few months trying au natural, may even look to doing a few medicated IUIs before doing another IVF...  We have mild male factor but I know of a few older girls who had success this way!

Big glass of white wine heading my wat tonight!

Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- you truly are an inspiration. I was the same after my last one and then all of a sudden it hit me. But I must say the pain wasn't as bad as the first BFN. I'm sure if you went to the Lister (or another private clinic) for an appointment then they'll give you a honest answer as to what is the best course of treatment for you. Good that you not giving up! 

AFM- scan 2 went well. 1 x 16.5, 2 x 12.5, 3 x 11. Another up to 7 that are less than 10 that might catch up. Another scan on Friday. They have said that depending on bloods and the scan on Friday, then they'll either do EC on Monday so that they can get these 6 and they be a good size. Or leave me another day or two for the smaller ones to catch up. So back on friday!!! 

Hope you are all well- where has the sunshine gone! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicki -    Sorry that it wasn't meant to be this time. I really admire your strength and perseverance, and I really do think that a change of clinic is just what you need. Although QM's did work for myself and a number of the other girls on here, their protocol doesn't seem flexible at all, based on reading what others have experienced. It would seem they are only any good at treating MF when the women responds well, but when it all goes wrong they seem a bit clueless. Shop around and I am sure someone will find some answers for you, where there is a will..............   There is a great website I used, a couple of years ago called Fertility Friend (without the S on the end) and for a tiny subscription you can chart all of your ovulation signs and they tell you what your fertile days are etc. I really loved it, and really felt in touch with my body while doing it. In hindsight it didn't work for us, but that was because of severe MF, but it really helped me to feel I was doing the best I could to make the most of those precious few days, in the hope that just one would work its way thru!  

Kezza -    Fab news on the follies. Things seems to be working much better this time, and again, like Nicki, I admire your determination. You seem so happy and spritely and positive about this cycle, seems Lister have really got you sussed! Fingers crossed for Friday, and EC when they feel necessary. How are you finding it being off work this time around? Is it having the desired effect?

Charlie - How are you finding all of this waiting around?? Only another week to go until your BFP  Are you off work?

Tarzangal - Enjoy your trip away, just remember to pop around to mine on the way and stuff me into your cases! Could do with some warm weather.

Sleepy - Lovely photo of Liam. I finish work in 6.5 weeks, would be great to meet for a regular coffee when I am done!

Pinpin - Sounds like you've had a fab weekend. What a lovely DH you have! Glad you booked your holidays after all, enjoy xx

A-M - How are you today?  

Hi to Niccad, Nicnacnoo, Bella, Mini, Sam, Sharny, and anyone else lurking  

AFM - Been to GP today and gone and got myself a lovely chest infection. Joy  On antibiotics now so hoping they'll do the trick as I am not very happy taking them! At least I can take the rest of the week off work without feeling bad!

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> Kezza -    Fab news on the follies. Things seems to be working much better this time, and again, like Nicki, I admire your determination. You seem so happy and spritely and positive about this cycle, seems Lister have really got you sussed! Fingers crossed for Friday, and EC when they feel necessary. How are you finding it being off work this time around? Is it having the desired effect?


Really don't think I could have been at work and been go up and down to the Lister every other day. Was up at 6.30am this morning for my scan and bloods so glad I'm off. Plus the drugs are leaving me very tired all day so glad I'm a lady of leisure! Hope you feel better soon xxx

Sleepy- gorgeous piccie! xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Nicki - so sorry to hear your news but glad to hear that you are OK.  I feel the same as you about QM's in that they follow a standard protocol and can't really seem to deviate.  I am sure with proper monitoring I wouldn't have had to coast for so long.  I hope you have a good few months to yourself and you never know your luck, the natural approach maybe all you need.  Otherwise I am sure whichever clinic you choose will tailor the treatment to suit you and bring you success.  Enjoy your glass or 2 of wine tonight!

Silly - I am not working and going slightly mental!  Cried last night at a friend's house when I heard one of our friends was pregnant and then felt really bad about it.  Cold sores have gone a bit mental.....yesterday my bottom lip swelled up as if I had been stung and then went down.....am hoping it is a good sign of hormonal changes!!     Hope the anti-biotics kick in soon and you get rid of your nasty chest infection.  Lots of rest for you this week!


Kezza - fab news on your scan.  Hope your follies keep growing over the next couple of days and your scan goes well on Friday too.

tarzangal - hope you are having a lovely time in Cyprus! I am very jealous!


Pinpin - you are right that at least I only have a 12 day wait although still seems like forever.  When did you do your test?  Lots of people seem to test 2 weeks after EC but as that is Mother's day for me I don't feel like I could test then!  Sounds like you had a lovely birthday weekend and your DH spoilt your rotten as he should do!  Hope your hospital appointments go well this week and you have a wonderful holiday next week!  

Hi to everyone else,

Charlie xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Nicki - Sending you huge   xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies...

... just a quickie from me (don't i always say this??)....

Nicki - you really are an inspiration - definitely a glass half full girl.  I hope to be as positive, upbeat and forward thinking when i am in the full throes of cycling.  I definitely believe in hope and success for everyone - until we have exhausted all possibilities be it natural, medicated, adopted etc.... we can't give up  

Kezza - glad scan went well and follies are responding nicely!

Charlie - fingers crossed for the testing! If you can stomach it embrace mothers day - it could be a wonderful surprise!!

AFM - i had forgotten how horrid BCP makes me feel... banging headache and skin that a teenager would be proud of! How attractive!!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Nicki - First of all I was sorry to hear your news.  I have to say though that you are looking at things very positively and I wish you all the very best of luck with your search for a new clinic. 

Charlie - the 2ww is a bit of a killer huh? As I think has already been said i found it easier to keep myself busy during this time. That's not to say anything too strenuous but just doing the things you enjoy, even like reading and watching tv. 

AFM - I spoke to The Bridge and found that 2 of my 3 eggs did not survive the injection process (we had ICSI) whilst the remaining 1 egg simply failed to fertilise. Somehow that feels better than the thought that all 3 failed to fertilise as that might indicate a further problem, but even so it is still a bitter pill to swallow. We have our follow up appointment with QM on 30th March, but given we only gots 3 eggs and only 1 with a chance of becoming an embryo I've a pretty good idea at what they'll say!! Also discovered that my last test revealed I have an fsh of 1 - I wasn't sure if I'd remembered this right. Correct me if I'm way off the mark here but shouldn't someone with an fsh of 1 produce more than 3 bloody eggs?! Anyway really not sure where we go from here. Will probably get the basic tests done again via our GP as these are out of date and may look to get an AMH test done. A friend has suggested going to see Zita West for impartial advice and that may well be our next move. 

Take care everyone. 

A-M


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

A-M - Have been thinking about you, the 2ww is bad but not being able to get that far is just terrible.  

It'll be interesting to hear what the Doc has to say at your follow up. I'm not a fan of their protocol at all, just hate how they only use one drug (Menopur) & they don't do any blood test during stimming.  Most other clinics (I understand), test your E2 levels which is a good indicator as to whether your follicles really do have any eggs in them.

I know lots of girls have been successful there, but I really feel myself that they don't listen & learn from past cycles....

Please don't give up!  There are so many different drugs & protocols & your FSH is fab!  No harm in getting your AMH done either, just so you can choose the right clinic to get you your BFP.


Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi A-M and Nicki. thinking of you and sending you big hugs.   

Charlie- hope you are not driving yourself  

Hi everyone else! xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Some of you may remember Butterfly a girl who got her natural BFP just before she started at QM?? She happens to be one of my friend and I'm delighted to announce the birth of her baby girl Jessica Kay on the 5th of March at 13.25 by c-section, a little sister for her ds. Anyone wanting to leave her a message can do so here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231038.0

 to all and Sarah, Olive is a cutie 

Sam


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

A-M - I'm really glad that you managed to get some answers today   And yes, an FSH of 1 should be amazing, so I think that you're right to get your AMH level tested.

Kezza - you've got some lovely follies growing there   and glad to hear that being a lady of leisure suits you  

Rosh - sorry to hear about your teenage skin outbreak and the headaches. When do you start sniffing?

Tarzangal - hope you're having a fab time on holiday  

Nicki - hope you're still OK. Thinking of you    and hope your research into other clinics is going well.

Charlie - hope that you're not going too crazy already?! I agree with Rosh that testing on Mother's Day might be a good omen   

Silly - can't believe that you're ill again you poor thing. Take it easy   

Pinpin - your week-end away sounded wonderful. I've just booked me & DH a lovely B & B in Oxford for the week-end in a couple of weeks time.

Mini & Sharny - have sent you a pm.

Big   to everyone else. Hope you're all doing OK xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

Kezza - Good luck for your scan today, hope EC can go ahead on Monday.

A-M - Glad the Bridge kind of gave you an answer to what the problem was, but your FSH of 1 should surely be a good indicator that you should produce lots of eggs, and they should really be looking into why that isn't hapening. Think a new clinic, just like Nicki, could be what you need.

Nicki - Hope that you are finding your next step OK, just promise to always stay on the thread so we can celebrate your BFP with you next time!

Bella - Your weekend away sounds lovely. We had one booked way before the end of treament in case on a BFN, thought we would need something to cheer us up. But even after a BFP it still did us good as we didn't realise how tiring the whole journey would be, even with a good outcome! Didn't realise I had been ill so much, from what I remember I had the sickness, a bad back, but that soon solved itself and now this! Maybe I just moan too much when I get ill so it seems as if I am always that way! hehe! I hate being unwell, bit of an understatement really!

Rosh - Sorry to hear about your skin ( always horrible going back to those days, I remember I had a few spots during the cycle and I hated it, cried like a baby!

Charlie - Hope you can work out when is best to test. I'm a real impatient so and so, and would test 14 days after EC!

Hi to everyone else!

Lots of Love and baby dust

SillyBillyMe

p.s. think I'm getting better


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Silly - glad to hear you are starting to feel better.  The anti-biotics are obviously starting to work and I'm sure you will feel much better after the weekend!

Bella - hope you are feeling well and not suffering too much from sickness yet!

Nicki - how are you?  Hope you are still feeling positive and making plans to move forward.  I will be interested in which clinics you decide to go to next as we will be going private next time if we have to.

A-M - I am sure it must be really frustrating to have got as far as you did and then not make it to transfer.  I am glad that the Bridge were able to clearly explain what happened.  An FSH of 1 is amazing and so if you were on the right drugs I am sure you would have a great response.  Hope it goes well if you do go to see Zita West.  I think that they spend a lot of time looking at nutrition, lifestyle etc but do know a lot about the clinics in London and can recommend places to go.  I have only had acupuncture there but have found them to be very friendly and knowledgable.

Rosh - hope your headache has cleared!  I had a stinking migraine when I was sniffing that lasted for days so I can fully sympathise.  When do you have your first appt at QM's?

Kezza - how did your scan go today?  Will you be having EC on Monday? Fingers crossed!

Nicnacnoo - how are you feeling now?  Lots better I hope.

AFM - I am still going    So much harder than I realised ....I think because it's full on going to the hosiptal so often for scans, blood tests, procedures etc and then suddenly there is just waiting!  We went out the night before last for pizza and to see Alice and Wonderland which was great just to feel normal again!!  I haven't got any symptoms to speak of for anything so not feeeling particularly hopeful.  I can't change the outcome now though so what will be will be.  I think I expected to feel pregnant if it had worked so I am assuming that things aren't good.  Still can't decide when to test.....part of my wants to run out and buy a test now and part of me wants to wait until the last possible moment!

Hope you all have a good weekend!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. Just a quick one as dh and i are having lunch in convent garden. 7 nice follies with another 5 that might not make it. Ec booked for Monday at 7.15! X


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

Kezza - Thats great news!!  Really pleased for you.   the get some beauties on Monday.  Enjoy your lunch x

Charlie - Bless you, it must be sooo hard!!  Having not been through the 2ww I cannot offer any pearls of wisdom, but I think you are doing marvellous!!  I'm keeping up the   &   for you my lovely x

Silly - Glad you are finally starting to feel a bit better (in time for the weekend too!) x

AFM - Lots better in terms of recovering from the hyst & lap, still some intermittent pain on the left side where he chopped me about, but very bearable!  Unfortunately my sinus' (I have chronic sinusitis) and asthma have really flared up so feel knackered and bleurghhhh!!!  Still, at least I'm not having to work through it as still off, so thats a bonus!!!

A big HELLO and   to everyone else xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done Kezza! So happy that EC can go ahead as planned, you must be thrilled!

Nicnac - Glad you are feeling better also, I have never had a Hyst or a Lap, but both sound terribly uncomfortable, especially if you have work done too. Hope you are back to normal very soon!  

Charlie - Not long to go, whenever you decide to test, just do it when you are ready. And don't worry about lack of symptoms, many people don't get any symptoms of pregnancy at all, even when they have a strong pregnancy. And if you were getting symptoms they would only be the PMT type anyway, and then you'd be convincing yourself that it is all over anyway, when very often the opposite is true  And remember, you are Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise young lady!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - brilliant news that EC is going ahead on Monday    Like I said before, I have a really good feeling about this cycle   

Nicnacnoo - really sorry, completely forgot to ask how you were doing yesterday. Glad to hear that you doing well in terms of recovering from the op, but sorry that your asthma and sinus have flared up. Hope your getting lots of TLC from your DH  

Charlie - have you decided when to test yet   ? As Silly has said, don't stress about lack of symptoms although I know it's easier said than done!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of  

Silly - glad you're feeling a bit better  

Sharny and Mini - not long to go now till your scans   

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM: Well, I'm officially finding the 3WW (the three weeks you have to wait to find out if there's a heart beat) a 100 times worse than the 2WW.  It's like I've got 5 numbers on the lottery and I'm just waiting for the 6th one to come up, it's utter torture. It hasn't helped that my symptoms have stopped and I want to do a pregnacy test everyday just to confirm my dream isn't over.  I really hope that I don't come across as an ungrateful cow, because I'm over the moon about the BFP, but nobody warns you about the anxiety you face for the first 3 weeks. Will the worrying ever stop!! xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Thanks for giving me a boost!!  I think you are right and I spoke to my Mum today too and I could be worrying too much unnecessarily.  I really hope my little embryos are hanging on in there and are still nice and cosy!      I don't think I will test before my OTD on Wednesday but I change my mind by the minute!!

Bella - my friend was telling me the other day that throughout her whole pregnancy there was always something she could worry about whether it was getting to the next scan or how to get through labour!  I am sure Mork and Mindy are quite happy where they are and your scan will be go really well in 3 weeks.  Hope you can stop worrying a little bit over the weekend although don't be hard on yourself if you feel anxious as it is only natural.

Nicnacnoo - good to hear your are recovering well from your op.  Hope your asthma and sinuses clear up soon  

Kezza - fan news on all your follies!!! Sounds like you are in a great position!  Hope the trigger goes well and good luck for EC early on Monday!!!!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy weekend ladies!

Kezza - awesome news for Monday - FX EC brings a nice bumper crop for you!

Bella - all my friends said that the 3ww for a scan was far worse as well, thank goodness we get early scans as i don't think i'd cope waiting for a 12 week one i'd go a bit  

Charlie - hope your 2ww isn't too bad, nearly at an end with a wonderful BFP (i hope!)

Charlie/Silly/Bella - BCP is half way through - DR starts 1st April - less than 3 weeks to go!  I'm only feeling grot as used to get horrid symptoms from BCP - just headaches, sickness and turning into an irrational stroppy cow!  My skin got bad last time - think it's the hormones so it aggravates my eczema as well and my face goes red and itchy!  i sound like an ungrateful wretch sorry - i would have given anything to try an alternative pill as i told QMs how ill this makes me... never mind... means to an end eh?

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend - i'm going to buy a beautiful bouquet of pink tulips for my mummy - they were her favourite - it's just a shame the deer at the cremtarorium will get to eat them as soon as i buy them!! I'm sure she'd be laughing xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello dear QMR Girls, I hope you don't mind me joining you, this is LiliMarlene, I've only just signed up to FF and wanted to go straight to the QMR section as that is where I am being treated as well, and it's so helpful to hear what you're experiencing. I'm 38, DH is 41, TTC for 5 yrs. Started off with 2 IUI at StBarts, then got local funding for IVF hence QMR. Didn't react to sniffing Suprecur in Oct 09 so cycle had to be abandoned, picked up in Feb 10. Injecting Suprecur has had the desired effect so on to inject Menopur last week. Was devastated to hear on Wednesday that I hadn't reacted to the stim and only very few follicles showed, was very apprehensive about going back today (Menopur dose had been increased from 300 to 450). Only one follicle was large enough but luckily sufficient to go ahead with EC so I'm off there on Monday!!! It's only a tiny window of opportunity I know (we don't even know whether that one lonely follicle will contain an egg), but I am willing to use it, it took so long to get here, I'm so grateful they are making the effort. I only learned today that my follicle count is very low, which seems to explain why my periods are so short, so it's all a very useful fact-finding mission. Please keep fingers crossed for me on Monday -


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi LiliMarlene- I'm in for EC on Monday too!! Fingers crossed you get a little Eggie!! 

Hi girls. Feel bloated and knackered today so going to spend it on the sofa and go for a little walk this afternoon. Baking MIL a cake for tomorrow- unfortunately chocolate so I can't have any. 

Hope you all have a nice weekend and fingers crossed for testing for Charlie xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi LiliMarlene - fingers crossed for EC on Monday!  Hope there is an egg and remember it is quality and quantity!

Hi to everyone else.  I am panicking slightly as I think my OHSS is back.  I feel the same as I did before EC.  I've had a constant pain around my left ovary since last night. I feel really bloated and uncomfortable.  I had some cramping in the night but other than that no sign of AF.  I just feel really full and awful and so I phoned Julie who said I need to go to A&E if it gets worse.  I don't think it will come to that but I will need to go to QM's on Monday if it doesn't clear.  I think I am noticing it more because I had got rid of it.  The doctor told me at ET it would only come back either at the time of ET (which it didn't) or if I was pregnant.  Don't know if I dare get hopeful!

Charlie x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello all!!!

Charlie - Sorry to hear you are nit feeling too well, a friend of mine had OHSS after ET, turned out she had a BFP with twins!!!  Truly hope you are heading for a beautiful BFP too!  Dont brave it out though, do go and be checked if it persists lovely x

Kezza - Hope you are feeling brighter after a lazy day.  Hope the cake turned out well!!! x

Lilimarlene - Wishing you the best of luck for EC Monday, just remember, it only takes ONE!!! x

Bella - (((HUGS))) I can only imagine how hard this waiting is, I am sure I would feel the same.  You are doing well tho hon!!   x

Silly - Hope you are continuing to improve and are well on your way to recovery x

To all you other lovely inspiring ladies, I hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Love,   &   to you all xxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

thx so much for such lovely responses, you made me feel so much better already!!  . I've injected Pregnyl last night so there's little more I can do now..... Will let you all know what the outcome was...

Kezza, keeping all my possible fingers crossed for you too, sounds quite good for you, not only are you very well looked after at the Lister, but you also seem to have a really good follicle count which I'm sure will do the trick. Will think of you tomorrow!

Charlie, I'm sure the pain is just a false alarm, your body reacts to the emotional rollercoaster and it's probably simply a sign that it's working on something really BIG!

Have a lovely weekend everyone, looks moderately sunny, and temperatures allegedly in the double digits, wohey!

x Lili M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Lili M. Happy Mothers day everyone! To those already mummies, those waiting for the little ones to arrive and those waiting for their BFP! X


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to wish Kezza & lili the best of luck for ec tomorrow  
Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly tomorrow!
Hope u all enjoy this lovley sunny sunday x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - best of luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted. Will be thinking of you tomorrow    

Lilli - welcome to the thread. Best of luck to you too and really hope that your follie gives you a lovely egg  

Sharny - OMG! You've got your scan tomorrow. So, so hope that you get to see a heart beat(s)     Let us know how you get on as I'll be worrying all day  

Charlie - really sorry to hear about possible OHSS, but I hope and pray that it means you're pregnant   

Nicnacnoo - hope you're feeling a bit better today  

Rosh - thinking of you today on what must be a really tough day. I'm sure she would of loved the flowers    

Mini - your scan is on Tuesday right?

Hi to everyone else. AFM: Had a lovely walk in and around Hampton Court today in the sunshine. Seem to have got my PMA back after spending 2 hours researching on the internet that I'm not a freak and that other people have had symptoms and then stopped and gone on to have a healthy baby!! Thanks for all you messages as well


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girlies for the good luck messages. I gave in and had some chocolate cake at MIL's today! And some chocolate shortbread- I figure that if I can't eat after mid-night then I might as well enjoy everything today. Checking into Hotel Lister at 7.15am so be on tomorrow afternoon to let you all know. xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie from my phone. 

Kezza - sending you loads of love and luck for tomorrow. Enjoy all the lil' extra Lister perks and make sure you order the cake of the day for when you come to - it's delicious!! Will be checking lots tomorrow to see how you've got on. 

Lilli - Welcome to the thread and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow too. I've never had lots of follies but I've just got my long awaited BFP a few weeks ago, it's definatly quality over quantity xxx

Sharny - Will be thinking of you at your scan tomorrow honey xx

Charlie - Hope you are feeling ok and that your OHSS symptoms are a good sign! X

Bella - Glad to hear you've got your PMA back lovely, it's such a nerve wracking time x

Lots of love to everyone else, will catch up properly tomorrow. 
Mini xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning!

Very quick one from my phone!

Good luck to Kezza for your mage early EC! Will be thinking of you all day! Good luck to Lili too.......!

Good luck to Sharny for your scan, do let us know as soon as possible how things are and whether you are expecting double the trouble!

Also good luck for Charlie if you go in today for any blood tests. Hope it isn't OHSS and if it is then I hope it is for a perfectly good reason 

Will be back tonight to catch up on all the news. On my way to work feeling a bit like poo, but had severe cabin fever just sitting at home so thought I'd give it a go!

All my love to everyone xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry I’ve not been posting. I have been reading but I’ve been a bit down   and have found it difficult to be ‘upbeat’ and to offer the support and words of comfort… I’ve been doing my monitoring cycle at ARGC and it hasn’t gone too well. Had all my immunes redone and my TNFa is sky high. Don’t expect many of you to know what this is but it’s one of the worse immune things. Being this high means I need to take a drug called Humira which I’ve been avoiding. I’ve decided that I can’t avoid it anymore & will need to take it. This meant I have to have TB, hep and hiv all redone and am now waiting for those results before starting it. Basically I have to inject the first one asap, then another one in 2 weeks, then do a retest 3 weeks after that. If it’s still high I have to do another 2, if it’s ok I can start. Delays…. BOO…. I want to get started…, but this drug is freaking me out. I half read the side effects and had to stop... Pinpin - you were so calm about taking this... I think I need some reassurance x

As well as the delay I guess another biggie reason that I’m down is that I feel like I’m being left behind. In real life I’m so used to it – all my friends etc all have kids and I’ve dealt with it. So stupid that I’m now sulking that I’m being left behind on our little QM thread. I’m so so happy about all the positives, and feel really selfish, but I’m so scared of being the oldtimer… Please someone hit me over the head & tell me to stop being such a miserable cow. Sleepy and Sarah – I need to remind myself what you both went through and kick my head into shape… ARGH!

Right – enough of my moaning…

Kezza – guessing you’ll be on your way home by now after your crazy early start at the lister. I really pray that there was a lovely mature egg in each follie… xxxxxxx Let me know if you want to meet up for a herbal tea over the next 2 weeks xx

Silly – so funny that you’re actually looking forward to getting back to work  .

Mini, Bella, Sharny – I hope that you’re all still reveling in being on cloud 9. Mini – might be a bit of a wait, so lots of time for you to squeeze over x Sharny – good luck today… I’ll be logging on all afternoon to find out how the scan went. Xxxxxxxxx

LilyM – welcome to the thread & good luck with EC today. Guessing that you’re now sitting at QM waiting for DH to return. ‘It only takes one’  

Charlie – hope that you’re feeling better. I’ve no idea how OHSS feels but am sure it’s awful. 

Rosh – the pill is awful isn’t it. Throughout all the tx I’ve had & all the immunes, being on the pill was actually the worse bit as I turned completely mental. Not much longer though… 

AM, Nicki & Ven – hope you’re all coping OK and are planning what to do next.  

Tarzangal – hope that you’ve had a great time in Cyrus – looking forward to hearing all about it

Hello to everyone else 
Nic xx AKA miserable


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Niccad- Big   for you huni. Im not up to scratch on the immunes issue, but im sure you will get there my lovley- just like pinpin x

Kezza & Lili- Hope ec went well for you both x

Charlie- Hoping the ohhs signs ur getting are good signs. When is your otd? x

Rosh- Not much longer and your be off the horrid ocp, and be on to the next step x

Bella- Hope this week flies by for you, before you know it your scan will be here x

Mini- Good luck for your scan tomorrow my lovley x

Big hello to silly, nicki, tarz, ven, samia, nicnac, pinpin and any lurkers x

AFM- We had our 6 week scan today, earlier than most as i have had previous ectopics. 
Any way we got to see one beautiful baby and hearbeat. I'm just so happy and relived that our bubba is in the right place.
We have officially been discharged by QM and now have to go to my gp to book future scans and midwife etc.
Can't quite believe that after 5 years of TTC we have eventually got there x

Just want to say a MASSIVE thank you to all you lovley ladies that have given me help, advise and support through out this rollercoaster of a journey.
May all your dreams come true


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Niccad - I'm so sorry to hear that you are feeling down at the moment and are feeling left behind. It's only natural to feel a bit grumpy and fed up and I'm sure I would feel the same.  I know that I've been incredibly lucky to get a bfp first time at IVF, but please don't give up.  At least you are getting answers and hopefully moving forward, even if your IVF treatment is delayed for a bit. This whole IVF thing is a bloody nightmare so don't beat yourself up about it. I know in my heart that you will get your BFP!!     

Sharny - that is such wonderful news     I'm so happy for you, it must have been wonderful to see your little bubba on the screen. Were there lots of tears of joy? And does that mean you are safely out of the ectopic possiblity?  

Silly  - hope work went OK  

Kezza & lilli -


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Firstly- Sharny!!!!!! That is brilliant news. So happy for you petal- I bet you can't wait for the 12 week one now so you can see Bubba again!!

Nic- that's perfectly normal to feel this way and I think you need time to re-coup and get your immunes under control (as hideous as they sound) before putting back in some perfect embies! It is not going to be long before you are PUPO and they can declare that you are BFP. Nothing wrong with being an old-timer and no guarantees that the rest of us won't still be doing this long after you've become a Mummy!  

Lilli- hope today went well. 

Well.... I've just returned from Hotel Lister which was lush. Own room, movies on demand, en-suite with Molton Brown toiletries and a lovely lunch. Good news is that we got 7 eggies. Bad news.... after years of having super sperm, my DH had low count at 14m. But good quality at 6m. So after much debating and getting both my consultant and the embriologist to come up to discuss with us, we decided to go for ICSI. So here is praying that we get a good fertilisation and have some embies tomorrow morning. After all that we've been through (and getting the best number of eggs I've ever had), I didn't think we would have to face this. Just another bump in that massive mountain we seem to be climbing. 
Feeling poo this time as had a general rather than a sedation. Was feeling great before I left (nurse was amazed that I was bouncing around the room tidying up) and then the car journey home plus a run-in with my Mum has left me knackered and a bit sore. But on the sofa now where i plan to spend the next day or two! 
Thanks for all your support. Love to all xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry, don’t have time to come on anymore, but always thinking of my FF’s!  

Niccad - really sorry you are having a tough time of it.  It is soooo hard to stay positive the whole time.  I really think you will get there this time, 3rd time lucky, same as me, Liz, Mini and am sure others can’t think of.  Infertility is the hardest thing we have to endure but you will get there, get that PMA back.  Am not sure too much about that drug but look at Pinpin, she got there too.  Sending you lots of PMA.

Pinpin - glad all going well with you, your weekend ‘away’ sounds lovely!

Tarzangal - hope Cyprus is lovely and warm.

Nicki - really sorry to read about your BFN - you sound very positive though.  Good luck with your decisions.

Kezza - Glad you got so many eggs, am sure they will be getting jiggy tonight in the Lister Lab of Love!!  Sorry it was a bit of a roller coaster today for you.

Silly - glad all is going well, def up for coffees when you’re on mat leave.

Bella - 3WW is worse than the 2WW, then you have the next Wait, never stops I’m afraid!

Lilli - welcome, hope today went well for you.

Sharny - glad scan went well for you.

Hi to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals to you.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - fab news!!    I know that you were a bit disappointed with DH's sperm count, but 7 eggs is fantastic.  Sounds like you got excellent advice too from the Lister, so lets just hope they are listening to Barry White and getting in the mood for love at Hotel Lister  

Sleepy - how are you doing?! Liam looks gorgeous. So pleased for you that you got your dream. How are you finding motherhood?  

Charlie - how are you feeling? Did you go to QM's today??  

Mini - best of luck with your scan tomorrow my lovely    

AFM: Just did another pee stick (number 7 in two weeks  ) and really chuffed as it now says 3 week+ Hope that means Mork and / or Mindy are getting nice and comfortable and going nowhere   xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Kezza- So chuffed for you my lovley, lots of eggies you got there. I'll be   that you get lots of lovley embies.
The lister sounds fab.... i've got a good feeling they have worked their magic to get you, your much deserved bfp  

Bella- Your not alone with the multiple pee stick testing huni, i done 5 clearblue digi's  . 
Really good sign that the conception has jumped up to 3+week. Mork &/ mindy are defently nice and snug x

Sleepy- Liam looks soooooo gorgeous. Hope you are loving motherhood x

Lili- How did you get on today hun? x

 to everyone else x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

well hellooo girls,

before i start i must warn you that i am still reading,so be patient with me please.Haven't been around for (i think) 3 weeks!so much has happened!!  
Nicky and AM     i am sooo sorry!!!!!!!!! niccad   i admire you,all these scary tests and drugs!! hang in there honey! 

as some of you may know,we have sent a letter to kingston pct,applying for another 'go'. so still waiting.....BUT after a not very long discussion with DP (to be honest,it is more down to me...),i decided to ask around about becoming an egg sharer. To start with i thought i would be told a big fat NO as i only produced 2 eggs,but i have been told by number of clinics(Lister especially)  that they would LOVE to have me as a sharer!   of course,i would need a proper consultation and mainly counseling which is mandatory for obvious reasons. More i think about it (past 3 weeks) the more sense it makes!! i also had a consultation back home (czech republic) ....i was very happy and impressed by the level of kindness and mainly expertise (?),and listen to the price!!!! full cycle of ICSI+drugs+scans...etc 60.000 Czech crowns which is somewhere around £2300. 



very please for all your BFPs girlies...way to go and way to follow!!!!! kezza and rosh  

i am sure i have forgotten few (most    i think ) of you,i am lurking and reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love to all
ven
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Evening dear QM Ladies!

Kezza -       so chuffed at the number of little eggies you got today! You must be delighted with that number, and after a good short protocol too, makes you wonder why the long protocol even exists! Sorry to hear about DH sperm results  but with ICSI I'm sure you'll get a good fertilisation rate, remember my DH? He had not so super sperm, at only 6 per sample, and none of them moving, nor mature, and we still had 2 beautiful embies to put back which are now my beautiful tigers. So never give up hope on that front. Will be keeping everything crossed for the call tomorrow  Lister sounds lovely jubbly, wish I'd experienced that! 

Sharny -   Such lovley news from you today, am truly truly happy for you. Hope you can sit back and breathe a little now that you have seen bubba in the right place.

Nic -     Sorry you have been feeling so low, but it is completely understandable. You have already been through so much, but there is also so much you didn't know about when you first started this journey. You are making discoveries now that will help you on your journey to becoming a wonderful mother. This will seem very hard right now, but when you have overcome this hurdle, got the immunes down, and started your next treatment your va va voom will return. I can't pretend to imagine how it must feel. I mean. I know how it feels to think and be told you may never have children, but I kinda feel like a bit of a fraud on here sometimes, like I had nothing to moan about, yet all I did was moan. You have inspired me through my time on this thread and continue to do so everytime I read about your difficulties, and I am sure many other feel the same. But please remember that so many women and their partners go thru these low times, and with perserverance and determination they do achieve their dream of having a family. You will work out which path to take when the time is right, and which directions to move in, please keep faith sweetie. Perhaps you and Pinpin could meet together on your own, to talk this aspect of treatment over, she will be a wealth of support I am sure 

Venda - Lovely to hear from you, and glad you are making decisions as to your next step. Good luck with your ongoing investigations 

Bella - We have all been there, and if another little pee stick reassures you then why the hell not!?! 

Charlie - Have been thinking of you. He everything is ok 

Sleepy - Lovely to hear from you. Will be relying on you to give me advice from a month onwards with those coffees, babies that old are out of my remit!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Manic day at work    really sad case but won't go into it. Lets just say I have been reminded of why my job is sometimes so hard, and even harder to see things go wrong when you are pregnant. Serves me right for looking forward to it..............

Lots of love, going to put my swollen feet up now and chin wag to my mum xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a quickie- good luck to Mini for tomorrow!!! Wondering if there will be 1 or 2? xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Just wrote a really long reply and lost it     Will have to try and remember it again!!!

Silly - hope you are feeling much better and are not overdoing it going back to work.  Sorry to hear that you had a manic day and glad to hear you have your feet up now!!

Kezza - fantastic news about your 7 lovely eggies!  Fingers crossed that your have 7 lovely embryos tomorrow!  Can't wait to hear the news!  The Lister sounds fab ...much, much nicer than the basement they put me in for my EC at The Bridge!

Venda - good to hear from you again.  You sound really positive about all your options and going home sounds like a great idea with all their expertise, especially at cheaper prices than the UK!  Good luck researching into everything and hearing back about your appeal too.

Sharny -       That's brilliant news! I am so happy that your little bubba is exactly where he / she should be!  It must be such a relief and you can start looking forward to the next scan now!!

Bella - hope your PMA is firmly back in place now with all these fab positive tests!! Not long till your scan now!!  

Mini - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing all about it!!

Lilli - hope EC went really well today!

Niccad - sorry to hear you have been feeling down.  I hope taking the next set of drugs goes really well and helps move things along.  I don't think anyone should be allowed to read side effects.  I remember having a yellow fever jab a week before my honeymoon and being asked to sign something by the nurse to show that I knew it could cause death!  Some things are just better left unkown!  I am sure you are getting all the right treatment which will help you get to where you need to be and it will all be worth it in the end!

Rosh - sorry to hear the pill makes you feel so bad and your skin suffers.  I didn't take the pill at all because of my migraines and it made no difference at all to my treatment or dates so something to think about if you ever need to again.

AFM - after being in pain and not sleeping well last night I went back to QM's this morning.  I feel really uncomfortable and bloated...even my fingers have swollen!  I've been feeling a bit sick today too.  I saw Dr Kaur who did a scan and said that my left ovary is double the size it should be ....hence the pain! My right one looks ok and there didn't seem to be too much fluid.  The scan was too early to show a pregnancy (it doesn't show until 5 1/2 weeks).  I had to have blood tests for OHSS to check my kidneys and signs of clotting etc.  She didn't do a test for pregnancy ....she said just to carry on and do a HPT on Wedesday.  She wouldn't really be drawn on whether the OHSS is a sign of pregnancy ....I guess she doesn't want to get my hopes up!  She couldn't really explain though why I would have it if I'm not.  It can obviously still happen even if I am not but I just don't really understand why it would go away and flare up again now.  Having said that I don't think I was as good at keeping up the protein last week but I was still doing it and drinking lots...I just stopped eating protein every 2 hours.  So I am none the wiser really, just more uncomfortable!!  She said that my ovary is so big it could start twisting which is obviously a problem.  I am now worried that I am not pregnant and I have got problems with my ovaries as well!  Fingers crossed that this is a sign I will get a BFP on Wednesday       

Hi to everyone else.  Good luck to everyone who have exciting things happening overnight / tomorrow!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie- really admire your patience. I would have tested by now. There was a girl on here in November who had OHSS and then went on to get pregnant. When she went for her scan to check her OHSS then QM's could see a sac so could confirm she was pregnant. Might be worth looking back on the QM's threads to see what happened. Sorry can't remember her name. Anyone? She moved to Texas? 

Silly- hope you are ok.  

Hi girlies

AFM- I'm so excited I can hardly type- out of the 7 eggs, 1 was too immature. And out of the other 6 then all 6 fertilised!!!! We are provisionally booked in for Thursday at 12. But if 3 or more have over 5 cells by Thursday then we are going to blasts!!!! Think I'm going to burst!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Woooohooo that's such amazing news, yippiee!! 

I will be back on later after our scan to say hi to everyone and to give Nic an extra big supportive hug, you will get there Hun xxxxx

Lots of love, 
A very nervous and excited Mini xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Quick one from me from the french alps   where DH and friend are enjoying the skiing and I am enjoying the after skiing all day long (minus vin chaud) in the comfort and warmth of the chalet !  

Kezza!!!!!!!     OMG well done to you and your DH, this cycle is definitely going well, this is the one for you hun I can see it coming !   Feet up and rest 'til ET now!

Mini me good luck with the scan - I know it will go well   I can't wait for your news later on x

Nic - I have PMed you   I want you to see those high TNFa results as good news - you've finally cracked the reason for the repeated implantation failure and I hope I have managed to reassure you about taking humira   You won't be left behind for long at all now. You're BFP is coming for you in April-May xxx

Charlie - I hope you're not feeling too poo and I have a feeling it's gonna be good news tomorrow, OHSS although not nice is promising when it comes to the outcome of the tx  

Venda - welcome back ! I'm so glad you have researched and decided on your next step  

Silly - sorry you had a tough experience yesterday   booh ... xx

Sharny - Fab news ! congratulations on your little bubba   seeing teh heartbeat makes it more real doesn't it? x

Bella - I know about the pee stick frenzy   they were everywhere in our home too ! Not long until you first scan and you'll be truely reassured then but will be anxiously waiting for the 12 weeks one !!   it never ends ! x

Sleepy - I bet you are super busy with your little cutie, I bet you are madly in love   you so deserve this. I hope you are not too tired though and enjoying every minute  

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - woo hoo!!!! That's fantastic news!!!       Lister is really working for you!  Hope you are resting lots before ET later this week!!!!  Thanks for mentioning the other QM girl in November.  I found her posts...........OMG she could have been talking about me!!!  Hers was obviously worse as my ovary yesterday was only 6cm x 6cm (it should be 3 x 3).  But I was awake all night in agony with cramps and abdominal pain......I thought it must be AF on the way but it hasn't arrived yet.    I still can't work out why it would be getting worse if I am not pregnant but still too scared to be hopeful!  

Pinpin - hope you have a fantastic holiday!  Sounds heavenly hanging around all cosy in a chalet in the snow!!  We are supposed to be going to Boston next month as my DH is running the marathon.....I have been waiting for my test results before planning anything though!

Minin - can't wait for scan news!!!

Hi to everyone else today.

Charlie xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls  

Kezza - That is such a fantastic result!  You may even get some for the freezer at this rate!     You'll be PUPO soon!

Sharny - Congratulations on seeing your little bubba yesterday!  What a wonderful feeling - roll on the 12 week scan!  

Mini - Can't wait to hear all about your scan later, (1 or 2 heartbeats?!)  

Venda - Nice to hear from you, I've also been looking into clinics abroad, a no brainer really as so much cheaper & very good stats too.  

A- M - How are you feeling?

Charlie - Good luck for your test tomorrow!  Sure you're going to get some good news!  

Bella - Not long till your 1st scan now!

Niccad - I completely understand where you're coming from.  Sort of feel the same.  Your at a top clinic now & it seems you have a few more answers too so I'm positive your BFP is just a few months away!

Pinpin - Hope you're having a lovely time!

Silly - Glad your feeling better!

Hello to Tarzangal, Nicnacnoo, Rosh & everyone else I've missed.  

AFM - Must admit I'm feeling a bit poo today, not sure why?  I went to my GP yesterday to refer me to The Lister & also Woking Nuffield.  Lister is top of my list, but don't want to rule out Woking as my Consultant works there, they're in the top 5 & also it's just 10 miles away from me!  
But we can probably only do a private cycle just the once (in the UK) so want to go to the best.  
Have found the last few days quite difficult, most of my friends reaction to it not working was 'O well' or 'You didn't like the clinic anyway...'  Like that makes it any easier....

Even DH has been very blase about the whole thing so I decided to have a bit of a girlie hissy crying thing this morning as he went to work... Seemed to have done the trick though as he's promised to take me away for the weekend....   Just feel a bit deflated.

Anyway my clearblue fertility monitor arrived yesterday so will doing everything in my power to get a natural BFP.  My GP yesterday kept on telling me that we only have 'mild' male factor & 'mild' endo so there's really no reason why it shouldn't happen naturally... Like we haven't been trying for the last 3 years!!! 
O well.  Moan over, off to work soon, only 2 more weeks till I finish, really can't wait!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza- YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! That is an amazing fertilisation rate. You must be over the moon....     This SP really worked for you didn't it. I'm so so so pleased for you  

Mini- will be logging in all day to find out how you got on... The big question... 1 or 2?  

Charlie - if you look back it was Peabrain who had OHSS and was pg and then moved abroad.... Seriously hoping that you're the same (minus the moving abroad bit)  

Pinpin - thank you soooo much for the pm... I'll send a reply when I'm less hectic at work. You've made me feel so much better and I can say that   is back. Just got a call from ARGC to say my prescription is back & they are faxing it to healthcare @ home as we speak so I can perhaps do the first injection tomorrow.... Get those nasty TNFa down.... Question - I've just ovulated & DH & I after realising I wouldn't start cycling decided to 'try'. I'm still going to go ahead & inject figuring that implantation won't happen anyhow with these levels...?

Nicki - I've realised through all this that friends really don't have a clue... they mean to say the right thing and like to offer 'advice' when they actually end up saying all the wrong things with me wanting to shout 'do you not think we've tried that you idiot'... um... 
Do you have private healthcare If so have you thought about having immunes tested before the next cycle?? Only asking as if you have bupa they will pay for it...? xxxxxx

Venda - so lovely to hear from you & delighted that you seem to be getting a plan sorted out  

Thank you for all your kind words guys - i really appreciate it. I've managed to pull myself out of the dark hole and am feeling more optimistic... you truly are all great


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello dear girls,

Loved all your kind responses and sound support and I am sure you're wondering why I hadn't written yet, but just got a bit depressed yesterday and curled up in bed and slept and slept and slept. They lifted the follicle out and sent DH to the Bridge with the blue warm box and examined it right away, and though they looked twice to make absolutely sure, there was no egg, no luck for me I'm afraid  . It was a very slim chance and have to be realistic about it and it was good to get the chance to check. Who knows whether I've been anovular all along, given that I never had even a "false alarm" in all these years (I always had partners)? Dr Kaur couldn't say whether a higher stim could turn the tide the next time (450m a day which is the highest they are prepared to do or so they say) or whether IVF is the right type of treatment for us at all. We have a follow up meeting with the lovely Dr Kalu in mid April so we'll have to see what next steps will be.

Kezza, so pleased about your many fertilised eggs though, you are definitely going for gold, I can feel it!! Best of luck for Thursday  

Charlie, so sorry to hear you're in such pain and that everything is so swollen. I'm confused as to why they can't just check that you're pregnant and make it all better for you mentally, hm... frustrating that you lost the text off your screen, I know why I always have my Notepad open, I find the FF screen very "bouncey" and not the easiest to write on, do you all have a similar problem??

Best wishes to all of you, enjoy what seems at last the arrival of proper spring weather, wherever you may be, French Alps and all  

Hugs from sad Lili


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh so sorry to hear that Lili. I had poor response on my last one (low follie count) and it is all down to timing I'm sure. Plus good vitamins like Royal Jelly and CQ10 and pregnacare conception. Its really hard though and I feel for you. 
You can fix the screen jumping thing but not sure how to do it. Someone on the Lister thread told me so I'll look it up and PM you.
Hope you stay on the thread so we can see the rest of the journey. 

Nic- glad you are getting your MOJO back!!!! Here for a catch up when ever you are ready. 

I've booked into Zita West Womb room for Thursday and need to cancel it on Thursday morning if going to blasts (and rearrange for Saturday). Going to listen to my zita west cd this afternoon (with thanks from Nicki) and rest lots. Too excited to settle though so need to get a grip in case it is all taken away from me! 

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Wowwweeeeee Kezza! AWESOME NEWS!! FX for Thursday... are you have 2 put back?  here's hoping all goes well and the 2ww isn't too stressful!  

Lili - i'm so sorry to hear about your response - i know nothing i can say will make you feel better but i'm hoping and praying things can improve  

Charlie - sorry to hear about the OHSS - my BF on another forum also suffered horrendously with this and got her BFP! Hoping this is the same for you and all that cramping and discomfort is the embie getting nice and snug!  

AFM... just a quick question!!  Does QM give you a general or sedate you?  I know you will all say that it's nothing to fret about but i have a huge fear of needles and i'm freaking out about EC....not the chance of BFN!   I am just worried about needle in the hand and the whole EC bit and pain    I'm getting a bit frustrated, i'm gymming like you wouldn't believe and following my weight watchers plan and the weight just isn't coming off fast enough... worried what the nurses are going to say.  Anyone had experience of this?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- yes I plan to have 2 put back in. they use 35 as a barrier to putting 1 or 2 blasts back in. And I'm 35 in two weeks and 1 day so I guess we'll see what they say. 
If I don't get to blasts then they'll put two in anyway I think. 

The EC is under sedation. It is lovely and the best sleep you'll ever have. I had a huge phobia of needles before I started this journey but now I've been injected my stimms myself. You don't feel a thing and its all over really quickly. The pain in manageable with paracetomol and today I'm feeling great (my response has something to do with it as I'm like tigger today!)
In terms of putting on weight- I always have put on weight with the pill so maybe that is why. Try and relax as you are bound to put a bit with this treatment anyway. First and 2nd times I put on 7lbs each cycle. This time I think I'm losing weight as not drinking, eating heathly and no pill. Even still my stomach is bloated due to the stimming drugs and poking around. You'll be great!!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Kezza-   you must be soo happy my lovley, hopefully you will get some snow babies to x

Lili- Big   huni xx

Rosh- As kezza said ec is done under sedation & you dont feel a thing. I didn't remember a thing either. Just had a fab sleep! x

Keep checking on here to see mini's news   x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Sharny & Kezza - hilariously i'm not bothered about stabbing myself with the needles... i have this nightmare about being knocked out and not waking up... yes i'm a tad mental!!  

Re the weight - Julie was quite firm that my BMI had to be below 30 - i would just hate to get to the stage where i'm DR and go for my first scan to start stimming and have them cancel - you know?x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick one in answer to Rosh - I'm sure they wouldn't worry about weight checking after downregging as everyone 'bloats up', so to speak!
As long as you were below a BMI of 30 (or as close as possible) before you start downregging, that's all that they would be worried about.
The fact that you have already started your BCP, means that they aren't worried about anything like that (I would have said)

Huge congratulations to those of you that have had good news on here recently  
and 
Big   to those of you that haven't had quite such good news - please hang in there  

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

oh and sorry for just butting in!  

x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - fantastic news, really happy for you.

Lili - a big massive hug hun, this is such a hard journey, nothing any of us can say can make you feel better but we're thinking of you.   

Liz - Hello - can you believe your little Ellis is a year old tomorrow!!!  

Hi to everyone else, thanks for the comments re Liam's photo.  Motherhood great, but tiring!  But not for one minute complaining!

Sending you all some baby dust and some good ol' Irish St Patrick's Day luck for tomorrow!!
   

Sleepy xx

￼ ￼


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- they wouldn't know as they don't weigh you at your baseline scan. they might ask you when you go in for EC as they need to check that they get the dosage of the sedation right. 
You will wake up from the sedation as it is only mild- some people fear of waking up during the procedure but I've not heard of it happening to anyone. 

Hi Liz (happy birthday ellis!)

thanks Dee. xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Kezza - fantastic news      You must be over the moon. Fingers and toes crossed for going to blasts   

Lili - so sorry that it wasn't to be this time. I hope that you get some answers from QM about how to move forward   

Nicky - sorry to hear that your PMA has taken a bit of a knock. Great news though that your fertility monitor has arrived and that you've only got two more weeks at work. As for your friends, they just don't get it do they? I guess they just have no idea what we are going through and how much it means to us  

Rosh - you weirdly have to walk into the operating theatre which I thought was rather amusing and it's really nice as it's usually Dr Kaur and another nurse from the ACU so it makes you feel like you are in safe hands.  I was really annoyed when I woke up from the sedation because my DH wasn't there, and I thought charming, he's gone off to the Bridge without even saying goodbye.  I even spoke to one of the male nurse and when I asked where my DH was he said 'he went about half an hour ago' and gave me an odd look.  It wasn't until we were in the car on the way home and I was having a go at him for deserting me in my hour of need that he said we'd had a 5 minute conversation when I came around, he had kissed me on the forehead and then went to leave for the Bridge when I demanded that he came back and gave me a proper kiss on the lips!! The male nurse found it all rather amusing apparently, but I couldn't remember any of it happening. Really odd  

Niccad - glad you are feeling a bit better sweetie  

Venda - WELCOME BACK! We missed you. Glad to hear that you are looking at various options and are feeling positive  

Pinpin - sounds like you are having a wonderful time  

Charlie - best of luck for tomorrow. Sorry to hear that you've had 48 hours of feeling rubbish, but I do have a good feeling about tomorrow    

A-M - how are you doing?  

Tarzangal - are you back from your hols yet? Hope you had a wonderful time xx

Mini - can't wait to hear your news!

Bella xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick one.... Charlie - good luck for tomorrow                    

Liz - you are never butting in   It's always lovely hearing from you 

Rosh - sedation is loverly... Last time I began to feel it working & even said something stupid like 'oh I can feel it working... it's so lovely' and I was out. No worries at all about waking up - you're only asleep for a short time & apparantly will respond if they ask you to do things... ?

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to Charlie for tomorrow!!!!  

No news from Mini- hope she is ok!!!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - I keep checking to see your news. I'm getting worried!! Did everthing go OK today?


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Sorry it's late, we've not long been home. Just wanted to let you know that everything went well today, we saw one perfect little heartbeat fluttering away, it really was totally overwhelming and magical... I fell head over heels in love there and then with all 9.7mm of perfectness. Will tell you more tomorrow as I'm exhausted.

Lilli - Sending you a massive hug xx

Charlie - Good luck for tomorrow xx

Nite Nite,
Mini & Mini me xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Mini- So happy for you my lovely x  

Charlie- Good luck with testing tomorrow, i will be checking like a maniac to see you announce your bfp x

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Kezza - Such fandabioso news about the embryos! Really very happy for you  Keeping everything crossed that they keep dividing as well as they fertilised, but everything pointing in a new positive direction for you. I must feel like you are going to burst with excitement!

Niccad - Glad you are feeling a bit better now and have some of that PMA back. It is bound to wane every now and then, but keep it there as much as possible, your time will come, and soon!

Charlie - Kepping absolutely everything crossed for the morning. Feeling positive for you.

Sharny - Again well done, hope you have enjoyed today. Did they give you any piccys?

Mini - I hope everything is ok, have been thinking of you.

Pinpin - Happy holidays! Glad you are having a nice time, but keeping warm 

Tarzangal - Hope Cyprus has been/is lovely.

Lilli - So sorry to hear of your news. Big hugs xx

Rosh - The EC procedure really isn't too much to worry about. I was obviously very nervous but the sedation knocked me out so quickly, and I don't remember anything until I was being wheeled back to my space on the ward. The only thing it did do was make me sob when DH left, and I couldn't stop! Felt so confused, and wasn't really sure what had happened. But all the other girls that were there were fine 

Bella -  

Nicki - Sorry to hear about your friends and DH. friends can be difficult sometimes, theyreally don't have a clue, don't think they realise the reality of it sometimes! Glad DH has come around to his senses, think I might try a 'girlie hissy fit' and see where it gets me.......... 

AFM - Better day today, no disasters. Although last night after my post a weird thing happened. Swear there was something wrong with the alignment of the cosmos. After the really tough day, DH and I found a 4-5 day old fox cub, minus it's mum. She never came back so we took it to ours where he snuggled into my bra to keep warm and we had to wait for the RSPCA to arrive and rescue him. We had nothing to give him, and was really worried he might die (I've become a bit emotional and dramatic recently) but the rescue officer said we did the right thing, because he was abandoned in the middle of a road and the mum was unlikely to come back. If we'd left him he would have either starved, froze, or been killed by another fox, or a car. So I feel very proud to say that after the loss of one precious life in the morning, I was able to save one by the end of the day. Maybe it is karma, but made me feel very sad, happy, teary and overwhelmed......... sniff sniff x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

EEEEEEK! We overlapped!

Hooray for Mini! Soooooooo pleased for you xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini -          Wonderful news!! SO pleased for you both. Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow  

Charlie - good luck for tomorrow      Will be thinking of you xx

Silly - your story nearly made me cry!

Night, night xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini that is fantastic news! Look forward to hearing all tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezzaaaaaaaaaaaaa     fabuloso news    

mini...perfection on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your good luck wishes!  Well I can't believe I am writing this but it is a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought it was all over yesterday as when I spoke to Julie she said my blood results were fine and the pain could be period pains. I am sooooooooooooo thrilled that is not the case and am still in total shock!  I literally felt sick doing the test but it flashed up pregnant and 2-3 weeks so I am literally over the moon!!!! Don't quite know what to do with myself now and can't believe I have finally seen a positive test .....just need to get the the first scan now!!

Fantastic news Mini that your scan went so well!!!      

Hi to everyone else.  I will respond properly when I can think straight!

Love a very happy Charlie xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Charlie -         
So so thrilled for you!!!!!! Bet its lovely on !!! Enjoy xxx

Mini -  Fantastic news, so happy for you!!! what exciting times...xxx

Hey to everyone else, will post properly later but not too well at the mo so sorry for getting behind!!!

Love to all xxx


```

```
*** http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/#detail ***


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Charlie -        That is such great news. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling... the elation must be amazing. Was DH with you when you did the test? Tell us all details... 

Mini- so so pleased that the scan went well. It must have been such an emotional thing to see. I'm so happy for you xxxxx


Lili - I'm so so sorry. I'm sure with the right protocol and stimming you'll get a load of eggs. I hope that you and DH are supporting each other and you'll come up with a plan soon on what to do next


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie!!!!         . I've been checking all morning and so happy at your news. That made me laugh that Julie said you could be having period pains- surely the pain comes from a very swollen ovary!!! 

Hi everyone else. Off to kingston shopping with DH today- praying that we get a phone call in the morning telling us to not come in and come back on Saturday!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Charlie - I just knew it!              Congratulations!!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls,
wow there is a lot to catch up on!
Charlie -     congratulations!  that is fantastic news!

Mini - so pleased to see that everything was ok.  I can't imagine how lovely it must have been to see the heartbeat

Kezza - this cycle is going perfectly for you, I'm so pleased - hope that you have lots of top grade embies to choose from tomorrow

Nicki - I was so sorry to see your news.  I don't think there is anything that anyone can say in this situation, and anything people do say is always wrong.  I find it best to be on my own because everyone just annoys me!  Thinking of you and DH although it sounds like you have the right attitude to your next steps - am full of admiration for you  

A-M - how are you doing?

Lili - I'm so sorry to read about what happened.  Sending you and DH lots of   

Niccad - how are you feeling?  I totally empathise with feeling "left behind" - I've been feeling exactly the same TBH.  And so sorry to hear that you need the Humira - but like Pinpin says in some ways this could be a good thing as it explains the previous bfns.  I also empathise with having to wait an extra month but it does go quite quickly if you keep yourself busy.  Sorry we won’t cycle together but I will be there every step of the way when it’s your turn 

Pinpin - how is your holiday?

Rosh - EC is fine please don't worry, you won't remember a thing

Ven - it was lovely to hear from you again and it sounds like you have a good plan ahead

Hi Bella, Sharny, Rose, Nicnacnoo, Sleepy, Samia and everyone else

AFM – well I got back from Cyprus on Sunday eve and sorry for not posting before but so busy catching up with work.  I had to work a lot in Cyprus but I enjoy my job so that was fine and I did get a half day by the hotel pool.  Weather was so lovely and warm and it was so good to get away!  I start my DR tomorrow but postponing a month has been bad for me as I’ve been thinking about it too much.  As you all know my main problem is egg quality and I’m terrified they won’t find any good eggs.  I’ve had a total of 24 eggs from my 2 IVFs yet never had a good embryo.  So even though the ARGC are a fantastic clinic, they can’t control my egg quality so maybe they won’t find any good ones either.  Sorry for the negative vibes, just getting a bit panicky now.  Not sure I can deal with a 3rd BFN


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Charlie - HUGE SPARKLY WONDERFUL CONGRATS!!!! 

Mini - Lovely to hear about the scan 

It's been a flurry of happy posts on here lately.... gives me hope! 

Thanks for all being so nice - sorry i'm such a panicker! Not quite sure where the fear of dying from being anaesthetised has come from but i'll work on it!

When do you think i should start meditating to my Zita West CD? Shall i start getting my chill on now?

2 weeks until DR starts! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie on my phone!!

Big congrats to Charlie, had a good feeling about it! So pleased for you x

Kezza - Hope the phone call has been recieved and you know what you have lined up. I'm praying all 6 have made it!

Tarz - Big hugs xx

Tarra for now xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi. Phone call not due until tomorrow. Reading maternity books in Smiths though! X


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just another little quickie from my phone (sorry for being rubbish I don't know where the days are going at the moment!)

CHARLIEEEEEEEEE!!!! Yippieeee it's a BFP!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO so chuffed for you lovely xx

kezza - loving the PMA, keep it up xx

Lots of love, 
Mini xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!         
That's fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS. Period pains my     . Lets hope the good news keeps on coming    

Kezza - fingers crossed on your embies tomorrow    

Rosh - 2 WEEKS! WOOOOOOOOOOO!! It will be here before you know it  

Nicnacnoo - sorry to hear that you're not feeling too good at the mo  

Tarzangal - glad to hear that you had a good holiday, but what's with all the working?!! Brilliant news that you start DR tomorrow. I know it's not easy to stay positive especially with all the BFP we've had recently, but it will be you very soon   

Mini - can't wait to hear the in-depth version of yesterdays scan xx

Big hello to everyone else   I've just made some lovely organic soup, so off to eat that now.


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your lovely messages!!!  I am totally over the moon! Thanks especially to those who are still waiting for their BFP......it will come and hopefully we are all on a lucky streak now!  I am still in total state of shock and even had to do another test this afternoon.....I don't know how many times I will have to look at it to believe it!  My first scan is on 9th April so fingers crossed the next few weeks go smoothly.  I am slightly worried about stopping the progesterone but I guess if 1 of my ovaries is double the size it should be there are some hormones kicking around!

Bellaboo - you are very good ..I just had a takeaway!  Eating all this protein is very boring but I have to keep it up now to keep the OHSS at bay!  What date is your scan?

Kezza - fingers crossed for your call tomorrow!  I am sure your embies are very happy dividing away and you will have some lovely ones to go onto blasts!!  

Rosh - I think you should start the CD whenever you want to if it makes you feel relaxed.  I agree with everyone else that the sedation is lovely and over before you know about it!!  Suddenly you are awake and everything has been done!

Tarzangal - great news that D/R starts tomorrow.  I am sure your body will have benefitted from an extra month's break and it will be 3rd time lucky for you!  You are bound to feel apprehensive but hopefully you will start to feel more positive as you go along.  Fingers crossed ARGC can work their magic and you will be seeing your BFP before you know it!

Niccad - yes DH was there!  He is still in shock too I think but very happy too!  Have you started your immune drugs?

Nicnacnoo - sorry to hear you are not too well.  Hope you are getting lots of rest and feel much better soon!!

Lili - Really sorry to hear that there was no egg.  I think that the first IVF cycle is all about understanding what drugs work for you and how you respond so hopefully you will have lots of info from this cycle and can work out your next steps when you feel ready to.

Silly - sounds like the little fox cub was very lucky to be found by you!  Hope you are feeling much better now!

Sleepy - the pic of Liam is gorgeous!  I hope I will be adding my own pic next year!  

Mini & Sharny - hope you are enjoying looking at the pics of your littles ones and excited about getting to your next scan!

Pinpin -hope you are having a fab holiday!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening....

Just wanted to wish *Kezza* lots and lots of luck for THE call tomorrow!!!! Hope those embies are getting busy!

Hope everyone else is well and smiling!

Apologies for another brief post, will try to be 'proper'tomorrow!

Love to all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic- that is really sweet of you. Can't help but think they'll call tomorrow to say that they've all perished and we've got nothing....... but must try and keep up the PMA although it does all seem like a dream at the moment.. Hope you are feeling better soon. It took me weeks to recover from my last lap. 

tarzangal- good luck with starting DR'ing tomorrow- this is your time! 

Rosh- yes i agree start the cd now as it might help you to relax a bit. 

gotta go as DH is making pancakes (yum) and I'm supposed to be helping.....


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls!

Kezza - I am     for this mornings phone call to bring some good news!!! It's looking good my lovely and i'm loving that you were reading the maternity books in Smiths yeterday, that's the attitude girl, you go!  

Charlie - I knew it i knew it! Congratulationson your BFP!!      How's the OHSS? Not too bad I hope now?!

Mini - What wonderful news   Did it bring a tear to you and your DH eye when you saw the HB? It's very emotional isn't it? You must be so relieved to know your little one is all nice and comfy in there  

Niccad - you do sound like your PMA is coming back   sorry me message is coming a day late as you may have already done your humira shot yesterday but I wanted to say that I would do the humira if I was you even if you have just ovulated. My DH and I decided to tempt fate and kept trying au naturel even when we started injecting the humira every 2 weeks as TBH we knew that the humira alone was unlikely to resolve all the issue but like Dr G says there is always a chance so you must keep trying you never know. I hope your cold is getting better though! I woke up with a sore throat today !  

Tarzangal - welcome back from Cyprus!  

Lots of love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just had THE call..... all 6 have made it to day 3!    1 @ 7 cell and 5 @ 8 cell. The embriologist said that they are perfect and please don't let her choose today as she couldn't. Booked in for Saturday at 11.20. 
She said to have a think about whether we want one or two putting back as, if they are at expanding blast stage, they will recommend only having 1 put back in. So DH and I need to make an informed decision as likely that both will stick (I'm already sold on having twins, just need to convince him)

So so excited!!! 

Pinpin- are you back from your non-skiing trip? Hope you had fun! 

Silly- meant to say that your story about the baby fox made me smile. So glad you got chance to practice your mothering skills. But sorry that you had a bad day at work. 

Bella- when is your first scan? bet you are getting excited especially after Mini's wonderful experience! 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Kezza !!! You're going to blast and yes it does increase your chances of a BFP massively, I am so excited for you   you so oo deserve this hun.
Of course you need to make the decision that's right for you and your DH with regards to how many you're having put back - as you know the bridge asked us to think this through carefully as well but for us it was clear from the beginning that we did not want to cut our chances even by a tiny winy bit so we wanted 2 put back and boy are we glad we made that decision as overwise the outcome of the tx might have been a whole lot different as only one stuck in the end!
I am so happy that you have finally found a clinic who are treating you with the care and attention you deserve and you'll soon be sending them a bottle of champagne  

For Kezza    

Love
Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry Kezz also meant to say no I'm not back yet I'm coming back on Monday but got the internet connection in the chalet. We're leaving the ski resort tomorrow and driving up to Burgundy where our family lives to say hi and so they can rub my bump one last time and then if all goes well (fingers crossed) I shouldn't be back until after the baby's here.

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - said on text, but will say again... I am soooooo so convinced that this time is YOUR time... It's gone so well and it's going to work...   . Difficult call on the 1 or 2 discussion. I would find it easier to 'visualise' one during the 2ww and there are less difficulties during the pregnancy, but twins would be so so lovely.... xxxxxxx

Pinpin - hope your sore throat does quickly. Always such a worry for us immune girls isn't it. I did the humira last night... had no idea it would sting so much!! It took me ages to push the plunger all the way in as it was so painful. I wasn't expecting that - Ouch!! x

Tarzangal - DR today...!! it's all come around so quickly. Do you have to see ARGC today? I'm there tomorrow for the progesterone test... also hoping to get my karyotyping back. Have you got yours yet? xxxx

 to everyone else. 
Nic x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza -      that is such fantastic news, not only are you going to blasts but it sounds like you may have some frozen as well if it continues like this.  If it were me I would have 2 put back, although over on the ARGC thread there was a girl who had really big problems with her twins first time around and I told her to put one back this time so I'm going to sound like hyprocrite now    but I think it depends on the individual.

Pinpin - enjoy having your bump patted  

Nic - sorry to hear the humira hurt, how long do you need to take it for?  Got my kairotyping back finally and all normal.  Don't need to go into ARGC until about 3 days after AF and then I'll be practically living there.  

Just need to work on my PMA now.  If any of you come across anyone who was told they had rubbish eggs and to go for egg donors then had a BFP from their own eggs I'd love to know!  xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Fantastic news Kezza!!!

I too am sold on twins and trying to convince hubby!    i say go for 2 blasties...my friend did the same and is now 12 weeks! Wooo hooo! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Great news Kezza - having only had experience of a singleton taking and knowing how bloody hard that is (but very rewarding of course!  ), it's really made me question how I would feel if I had 2 successful embryos implant   
I think everyone going through tx thinks how lovely it would be to have twins, as it's a wonderful _'instant family'_ for you - but it really is hard, hard work. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change anything for the world but I really struggle to imagine how my friends cope sometimes.
However, saying that - the friends of mine that have twins through tx, say that they know no different, so just get on with it and they really do get on with it very well and have such gorgeous twins 

Also, I too had 2 embryos put back on every cycle and only one took, so like Pinpin I feel that at least it doubled my chances - I know it's a tough decision but a lovely decision to be making at the same time 

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. We've been debating it all day and I'm definately in favour of having two put in as I couldn't bare for this not to work when we've got so far this time. DH is worrying about the health complications and he also works away a lot so will worry how I'm coping whilst he isn't here. 
He says that he thinks I'll win this one unless the clinic come up with things that we haven't thought of. I've got a short narrow cervix and they have recommended that I have a stitch put in at the 12 week scan. We are worried that as they progress this might mean I go into labour early due to the extra weight/pressure of carrying two. We'll see what they say on Saturday. 

You are right- great problem to have though!!! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

As this is your third time lucky, I say go for it and give it your best shot with 2 lovely blasts   in my own humble opinion of course    

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant news Kezza    I'm with everyone else on having two put back. It will really will increase your chances of a BFP which is what we all want! What a lovely position to be in. The Lister have done you proud  

Tarzangal - don't forget that I was written off as having rubbish eggs with an FSH of 17.  I even got a letter from a certain high up doctor (who shall remain nameless) a month before I started treatment saying that due to my new FSH I needed to make an appointment to discuss the viablity of IVF working and that my treatment plan needed to be reviewed!! I completly ignored it and nobody chased me up and look where I am now  

AFM: I officially have a little belly bump which nearly made DH cry today when he saw me lying on the sofa. I think I'm showing early as I'm quite slim? DH is also really chuffed as my boobs have got bigger although they're rather sore! Off to Oxford on Saturday and really looking forward to a week-end away as this is a really manic time in the term for both of us. Praying that my little belly continues to get bigger and that we get to see a heatbeat next Friday


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Just a quick one as we are going away for the weekend today...we're off to the New Forest which will be lovely just to have a weekend away!

Kezza -      Woo hoo you are going to blasts! That's fantastic news!  Hope the tx goes brilliantly well tomorrow and you have a very relaxing weekend.  We had the same debate over 1 vs 2 when we found out we were going to blasts especially as it can make OHSS worse.  We were both keen on twins (heart over head) and in the end we just felt that if we had 1 put back and it didn't work we would always wish we had 2 (we only had 1 NHS go too).  In the end the Brdge didn't really question us too much other than to check we realised it could lead to multiple pregnancy!!  I have to say I am assuming at the moment that only 1 has taken but you never know.  Just think you will be PUPO tomorrow and I am sure this will be your time!

 to everyone else.  Bella 1 week will fly by!  

AFM - I am still cramping a bit in the night and have back ache but hopefully everything is ok.  My stomach is huge.....I guess from all the swelling around my ovaries.  I look so much pregnant than I am and can't fit into any of my jeans / trousers so have to permanently live in leggings!  Still as long as it means things are happening I can't complain!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Charlie xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls quick kairotyping question, not sure if anyone can help?  Niccad?  got the printed results from GP today.
Both mine and DH say that they are normal.  Mine is 46xx and his is 46xy.
Do these numbers mean anything?

thanks xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Googled it and this is what I got http://www.webmd.com/baby/karyotype-test?page=3. apprently that is normal. xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - that is normal. Just means you both have the right number of chromosomes and that you're a girl and DH is a man    How was the first sniff? QM told me to do them exactly 8 hours apart so I did 7am, 3pm & 11pm... 

Kezza - Will be thinking of you tomorrow having ET. Hope it's a nice smooth transfer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - phew! good to know we're both the right sex    sniffing ok, felt really nauseous on it yesterday but better today.  How are the humira jabs going?

Kezza - thanks.  Thinking of you tomorrow, hope you have 2 perfect blasts and a smooth transfer.  And maybe a few for the freezer.

Bella - thanks for the   boost

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - the humira shot was pretty horrid. The liquid really really hurt as I was putting it in... it was like injecting fire into my leg (perhaps I'm a bit prone to exaggeration!?!). No real side effects yet - just tired. Have a great weekend xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girlies!!! Going to pick up my babies tomorrow and will be back on tomorrow night to let you know how it went. 

Nic- that sounds horrible but if it does the trick then completely worth it! 

TG- the synarel gives you really bad headaches so I bet you are glad you are on suprecur. My friend started DR on synarel on Thursday and she hasn't made it into work since! 

xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, such GREAT news from both Charlie and Kezza - SOOOO chuffed for you both!!!! I'll definitely be thinking of you tomorrow as well Kezza - 11.20am is THE TIME!! Had to smile when you said you were going shopping with DH in Kingston on (I think) Wednesday - I was too with my DH (who was by the way very sweet and came back with flowers on Tuesday - lilies, of course - to say what an ordeal I had had) and I kept glancing at other couples to work out whether there was a particularly chuffed looking one    I would also most definitely go for two rather than one - I love twins - there's something special about them - and you just don't know how it all develops - anyway, FINGERS CROSSED!!!

I had the same experience about the sedation, very pleasant, just a long long sleep and I had also talked to DH and sent him on his way with a kiss, and remembered NOTHING of it later.... I never had any particular pain or bleeding afterwards, I was bracing myself but it was all pretty harmless, there is anyway little you can do when you get to theatre and there is 5 or 6 of them and they work at the speed of light. The worst thing is the drip needle they jam into the top of your left hand, that's gross, and left a big painful and very visible blotch, otherwise no effects worth mentioning. Nothing like injecting Humira - that's scaring the living daylights out of me just thinking about it, you're so BRAVE Nic!!

Was also very touched by the fox cub story Silly - I don't think that anything in life is accidental - you did a good thing. Anyway, I know I won't have much action to contribute to the thread just now but you're such a nice group I'd hate to come off it, it'd be great if you could accompany my fertility journey with me, thx!! Hugs, Lili


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to wish Kezza the best of luck for ET today x

Will catch up later x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just wanted to wish Kezza lots of luck for today and enjoy the womb room at Zita's, I bet you can't wait to have your twin blasties on board... does this mean you only have a 1WW?  xx

Sorry I have been rubbish at posting girls, have had a really tough week with DH's poorly dad who was finally admitted to hospital yesterday. I'm totally exhausted so i've decided to skip visiting today and instead I'm going to have a duvet day looking after our little one.

Sending all lots of love, Mini xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Firstly- Mini, so sorry your FIL isn't well. Hope he is getting better soon and good choice to stay at home (its horrible out there today)

Well I'm PUPO!!!!!     

I'll try to keep this brief and sorry for the me post but here goes... 

Armed with my orange knickers, red top (both excellent colours for fertility), carnelian bracelet and DH we arrived at a very quiet Lister. The embriologist told us we had 1 x blast 3AA, 1 x 2 grade blast and 1 x 1 grade blast. 1 x morula and 2 nearly morula's. 

He was very excited as not many back it to a  rating of 3 on day 5. And the fact that it is top grade means that we've got a practically perfect blast. They strongly recommended that I only have that one put back in. Mainly because it is so strong and a good chance of sticking also, because of previous surgery, I've got a short narrow cervix and the consultant doesn't think that I'll be able to carry twins full term. She would be worried that I would lose both as I wouldn't be able to get to full term. 

So head overcame the heart and I reluntantly agreed to have my 3AA put back in. And we have nicknamed her/him Tigger! 

If some or all of them made it to grade 3 by tomorrow then we'll have some for the freezer- they will let us know on Monday. Mixed feelings about this one- obviously have some to fall back on should this one not stick and hopefully the chance of giving Tigger a Winnie the Pooh or Eeeyore brother/sister as some stage in the future. But if they do make it to 3 grade then I'll be wondering if maybe I should have had two put back in- especially if Tigger doesn't stick around. 

At the moment I've over the moon at my fantastic little blasto and we have a close up of the embryo before transfer to keep reminding me how perfect Tigger is!! 

back at home on the sofa- DH has gone off to the pub to watch the rugby. They've said that it should start implanting in the next 24 to 48 hours. And test date is 29th March!!! 

xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Kezza what wonderful news!!!  I'm so so thrilled for you.  I'm sure this is your time, and as you know, we will all be   Tigger sticks around!!!  You rest up and enjoy being PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Huge love and   to you my lovely xxxxx


Apologies to everyone else for me being rubbish at the personals, I am trying to keep reading, but been pretty sick with Asthma this week, on Steroids again and nebulisers so been pretty lousy.  Plus yest found out my lovely lovey old neighbour (who is like the Nan I haven't got) has Lung Cancer and only months to live.  Just heartboken.

I am thinking of you all though, and shall pull myself together and get back to proper posting asap.

CONGRATULATIONS again Kezza, fantastic news xxx

 &   to you all xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza - congratulations again       this is soooooo going to be your time!  You can't think about what might have happened if you end up with the other blasts being good enough.....they put the front runner back in and I'm so sure that Tigger will stick.  Their advice sounds really sound to me.  Now sit back & relax....how nice having such a short 2 ww. Hmmm nice is perhaps not the best word but you know what I mean.  Let me know if you want to meet for a herbal tea later in the week

Nicnacnoo - I'm so sorry to hear about your neighbour, that must have been such a shock.  And sorry to hear about your asthma.  Sending you lots of   

Mini - sorry to hear about your DH's Dad 

Lili - how are you doing?

Niccad - humira sounds horrible, but I always like to think that things that are unpleasant do us good so hopefully your pain will turn into a gain soon xx

AFM - have added omega3, selenium and zinc to my daily doeses of royal jelly and pregnacare in the hope they might help my egg quality.  I could swear I heard my tummy rattling with all those pills this morning


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh My God Kezza just read your news so so happy and loads of   to our little Tigger  

Congrats to Charlie well done hun, take it easy  

And another well done to litle Mini, MiniMe  

Hi everyone and sorry for the lack of personals but these days I'm lucky if I get to read specially as we've got a house full of bugs!!  


Sam   

p.S:   to Niccad


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - WOO!!     Congratulations on being PUPO!!  Loved that fact that you wore orange knickers, I think that's brilliant     So pleased that you had such an excellent blast put back and that only one seemed to be the sensible thing to do. Have you heard back from the Bridge today on the others?

Tarzangal - good idea on the pill popping. I ate loads of organic chicken too. No idea if it made a difference, but I'd like to think it might have  

Lili - have you got any thoughts about what your going to do next? Am I right in thinking you only got one go on the NHS? Hope you're doing OK  

Mini - hope you enjoyed your duvet day and sorry to hear about your FIL xx

Niccad - that stuff sounds horrible. How long have you got to inject it for or is it just one dose?

Nicnacnoo - your poor thing   Sorry to hear about your neighbour and hope you're feeling a bit better today  

Charlie - How's your tummy? Have things calmed down a bit or you still feeling rubbish?  Have you done any more pregnancy tests? I think I currently hold the world record for testing in a 2 week period  

Hi to everyone else - hope you've all had a lovely week-end. Had a fab time in Oxford. The B & B was gorgeous and more like a boutique hotel. It was just what the doctor ordered.  Also just found out one of my best friends is pregnant, she tested today and just like last time got pregnant literally afer one go - just so unfair to the rest of us. But fingers crossed, this time I can share being pregnant too    Still having anxiety dreams about the scan on Friday, but I'm sure Friday will be here before we know it.

Bella xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

bellaboo75 said:


> Kezza - WOO!!    Congratulations on being PUPO!! Loved that fact that you wore orange knickers, I think that's brilliant   So pleased that you had such an excellent blast put back and that only one seemed to be the sensible thing to do. Have you heard back from the Bridge today on the others?


Hi bella- no it will be tomorrow as the embriologist team only work with one of them on at the weekend and he asked if he could leave it until tomorrow. Fingers crossed we've got a couple that have already been frozen!! I think Tigger has been making itself at home (or bouncing like only Tiggers do!) as had niggles all day. And I woke up the night really hot and had to strip off (I don't think it was that hot last night) so hopefully it is my temperture rising! 
Glad you had an excellent weekend! Annoying but pleasing about your friend! We've just found out that my DH's cousins wife is pregnant and they got married just before us. Hoping we can tell them in a couple of months that we are giving them a little cousin too! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -       . Such great news and Tigger is a great great name. The name means a lot to me (I won't bore you with why), so you chosing it makes me certain that it's going to work (perhaps stupid logic there but hey ho). Everything has gone so well - you must be over the moon. YIPPEEEEEE!!! It's going to work!!   

Bella - I did 1 injection and have to do 1 more in 9 days time... Hopefully that will be enough. 

Hope you all had great weekends. 
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- Tigger means a lot to be too. I've got a Tigger mug that I use when I'm feeling down. Plus the blast looks like there is a little tiger waiting to bounce out so that was apt for me. thanks for the kind wishes. Didn't sleep very well again as woke up at 1am very hot and funny feelings in my tummy.

Good news this morning- we got a 5BB blast that has been frozen. The other 4 didn't develop enough and although some got to stage 3 they weren't good enough to meet the Lister criteria. 

But hopefully a little sibling for Tigger next year! xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – PUPO!!!!          Congratulations hun, I hope little Tigger is settling in nicely   

Nic – I hope the injections are going okay, they sound painful  but worth it I'm sure 

Bella – I'm glad you had a nice weekend away, sounds like bliss! Not long until your scan lovely, bet you can't wait xxx

Tarz – Sounds like you are doing all the right things to get the best possible lil' eggies, don't forget QM's told me I had poor quality eggs and to consider other options... how wrong they were! xxxxxxxx

Nicnacnoo – I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  I hope your Asthma settles down soon xxx

Charlie – Hope your tummy is okay xxx

AFM – I'm off to see my GP this afternoon to get all booked in, very exciting!!  it's going to feel so weird staring the journey that all the 'normal' Mum's go on. Still haven't had any sickness to speak of but I do have a little belly starting to show!!!!!! Seems pretty early, I'm gonna be huge at this rate! 

Lots of love to all, 
Mini xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks mini- tried to send you a PM about meeting up but your mailbox is full.


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - woo hoo!!!!!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!  That's fab news that your blast was text book perfect!  We only had an average grading and look where I am now!!!  Fingers crossed all the twinges are a good sign!  Not long to wait til your test either....will you have a blood test?     

Mini - hope your doc's appt goes well.  I bet it is all starting to feel more real now! 

Bella - I haven't done any more tests yet although I have been thinking about it! I am tempted to do one on Weds to check it has gone up to 3+ weeks.  I am like you and desperate to know everything is going according to plan!!  I feel really tired and need to go to the loo every 5 mins but no sicness so far. Have you been having any morning sickness?

Nicnacnoo - so sorry to hear you have been feeling awful and you have had terrible news too.  

Niccad, Rosh &  Tarzangal - hope all your treatment is going to plan!

Hi to everyone else!! 

AFM - I had a lovely weekend away with DH and just hoping the next few weeks go smoothly before our first scan!  I think the night time cramping is calming down (I hope so) now that I have stopped the cyclogest.  I'm still getting pain from my swollen ovary but I think that's just the OHSS and will stick around for a while and at least it reminds me that things are going on!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – How's lil' Tigger today? Thanks for letting me know about my mailbox I have deleted a few messages now xx

Charlie – Glad you had a nice weekend away hun and that the cramping is calming down a wee bit 

AFM – All went well at the doctors, I'm booked into meet my midwife in a few weeks and should hear from the hospital about our 12 week scan. All in all I'm feeling pretty good... have even plucked up enough courage to do a ticker... check me out 

She didn't mention anything about having any choice about which hospital we go to but I'm guessing that's because we live so close to The Royal Surrey? We've spent so much time there with my FIL this week it doesn't feel like a very happy place at the mo... I'm sure that will change.

Hope you are all okay, big hugs to all, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

mini- Loving the ticker- your inbox must be still too full as just tried to send this to you. 

Glad you are feeling good and you've got your midwife sorted. 

I'm struggling to be honest- I wish AF symptoms weren't like pregnancy symptoms as every twinge I'm trying to guess what is happening. I know I've got a good one on board but no guarantee that it will work. Trying to be positive but struggling to keep up the PMA!!! Keep looking at my little picture of tigger and praying that it stays with us. Only symptom I've had this time which I didn't get on my two previous BFN's is really itchy nipples!! Did you have any symptoms that you didn't have before. 

As for meeting up- tomorrow is good for me. I've got a hairdressers appointment at 1.30pm so could meet after that for afternoon tea. Or Sunday? 


Hi everyone else and sorry for using this as a PM. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza -     that you'll be celebrating very soon!  

Mini - Congrats on 'booking in'!  Guess you'll be at The Royal Surrey, have heard great things about their maternity department.  Love the ticker!

 to everyone else!

Will do a proper catch up soon.

Love Nicki xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – Have sent you a PM xx

Nicki – Lovely to hear from you, I was thinking of you this morning wondering how your plans are going? 

Better get back to work. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Mini - Am good thank you, just waiting for a few referal letters to come through from Woking & The Lister.....
Finish work next week - Hoping for a natural miracle....    

Catch up soon. x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

WooHoo! Well done & congratulations Kezza - go Tigger!



Liz
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Kezza - I know it is soooo hard to keep up the PMA constantly but you have to keep believing. Tigger is a strong little embie and is right where he/she belongs hunni. Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you lots. You are in my  

Mini - Great news on booking in with the DR and getting an appointment with your midwife. You can basically choose where you have you baby, it is entirely up to you. You don't have to go to the Royal Surrey at all if you don't want to, regardless of how close it is to you. If you have any questiuns feel free to call me (think you have my number) or PM me, what the use of having a midwife on here if you can't ask her questions?!?

Nicki - Hope the referrals come soon. Good luck finishing work, hope they give you a good send of and heres praying for that natural BFP!

Charlie - your weekend away qwith DH sounded lovely and glad thing are going well.

Bella - sound like you too had a lovely time in Oxford. Tres jealous!

Sam - sorry to har that you have a house full of bugs, hope you all feel better soon!

Niccad -  

Som - Now you must have had your baby girl by now. I do hope everything is ok, and if you are finding time to read............     we would love to hear from you x

Tarzangal - I could hear you rattling from here! well done for being proactive, I'm sure it will do something and with the right protocol that BFP is just around the corner!

Lots of love to everyone else! xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girlies for your support. Got really achy back today and pains down my legs which is what I get 4-5 days before AF arrives. So who knows!!! Tarzangal and Mini have done their best today to keep me positive by both telling me that I am pregnant!!! only 6 more sleeps- this is worse than the first 2 times xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls  

first of all huge congrats kezza     wow what a fantastic quality tigger that is.please keep your PMA , this IS your turn....this IS your turn....this IS your turn.....this IS your turn!!!!!!!!!!!! keep repeating and believing girl!!!!! 

mini-must be so so real now having all in place, ticker included! Way to go! wishing you all the best xxxx


AFM...call us crazy but we do concentrate on natural TC now. well i have clomid again (was very happy with it last time,before ivf,it shortened my cycles to 28days and i ovued on cd 14-perfect).how ever i have tried for first time ever acupuncture yesterday. after i calmed down about needles it was very 'strange calm' feeling. the doctor also said i have to have cupping and acupressure....all in all £50 and he needs to see me twice a week   now the cupping is a killer,it was so painful    so now i am left with 3 huge hickeys on my tummy  . girls please where do you go? i cannot afford 100 pounds a week. and i would rather not have the cups again as it honestly kills   i do not doubt his knowledge and intentions.... i just find communicating  with the doctor hard . unfortunately his english is very bad.. 

love to all
xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Vend- thanks for your good wishes. Woke up this morning and I feel pregnant- don't know why just do!! So hope the PMA continues- 5 more sleeps! 

I see a lovely lady in Sunbury near Kempton Park racecourse. She is £38 per session and it is the best accupuncture I have had. She does cupping but keeps it moving so it is a nice feeling and you don't get the hickey marks. Let me know if you want me to PM her details or you can google her under Tracy Frankson.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

ooh yes please i PMd you as well. also how often do you go?

keep PMA up,way to go kezza       

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey girls

Hope you are all okay  

Kezza... i'm loving the PMA - i think Ven is right, this is YOUR time so believe it!   

AFM, not much going on - really sick on the BCP and have passed out, vomitted and have had splitting headaches for the last week.  Really wished the clinic had listened when i told them how bad i get but hey ho, i know i should be grateful to be starting my cycle. Start sniffing next week so hopefully i'll feel better soon!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Re Som - birth announcement posted as follows on 18th March...

_*Congratulations to Somnium on the birth of her baby girl on Monday 15th March at 09:00.

Named Tahlie and weighing in at 7lb 12oz.

All are home and doing well!

Congratulations!!!!!*_


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- thanks. I sent her a PM today because I'd seen the same and wondered if she was going to be on the thread soon. 
Also thanks for the good wishes. xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Som - congratulations, I didn't know you but very happy for you!

Kezza - you are pregnant  

Ven - it is always worth ttc naturally, many girls on the FF forum have fallen pg naturally.  I even got pg naturally once (although sadly mc afterwards)

Rosh - I'm v alarmed to hear the effect the pill is having, I hope you feel better soon.  

Mini - congrats on booking in

AFM, am desperate to know when I'll start the stimms, waiting for AF (due tomorrow) any AF dances are welcome


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Loving the PMA Kezza!!!!

For Tarzangal


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

the dance of AF for tarzangal

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Loving it girls- can you do a no AF dance for me!!!! 


TG-


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks girls!  think I felt a few twinges so hopefully it's working.....

Kezza -                


xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

for kezza

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

For Kezza


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kezza i'm noticing a familiar trend......


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks it is working so far. 

Nipplegate is back!!! They are huge and darker. My boobies are so heavy and a bit veiny. Think this is where my bad back is coming from    

4 more sleeps..... DH is going away tonight until Monday morning. So I'll be waiting with my pee stick for him to come through the door!!!    

I heard back from Sominium- she said she'll be on soon but let you know that she is thinking of us but has her hands full with little Tahlie x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Who'd have thought dark veiny boobs would make us feel so happy eh  

its looking good... are these 'symptoms' all new to you??  

We have really had a run of good luck on the boards lately..... fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

BTW - Kezza - any recommendations re the sniffing? I'm going for 8, 3 and 10pm.... is there any way i should do it or any hints and tips?xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey ladies, havent had a chance to read back on the thread but thought I'd pop in and let you know how were getting on and I hope its ok that I post a couple of pics  Thanks for the PM and update Kezza x

Well Tahlie Lois was born on 15th March at 9am spot on after I was induced late in the evening of the the 14th. I started getting contractions at 1am so the whole thing only lasted 8 hours and went really well. The only real hiccup was the cord snapped after Tahlie was born and I had to go into Theatre and have a spinal block to manually remover the placenta and it meant I had to stay in over night, otherwise I would have been out in 6hours!

She's generally well behaved and only really cries if she needs feeding or changing and after a wobly start we're both getting used to breast feeding. By no means are we perfect and I'll admit its not always easy but I know it'll be worth it when we finally get into a routine. Anyho I must be doing smething right as she hasnt actually lost any of her birth weight and has gone from 7lb 12oz at birth to 8lb at day 6 and today, day 10 she is 8lb 8 oz!

She's letting me get a reasonable amount of sleep but still feeling tired at the end of the day, and I wouldnt say I have the baby blues but deffinatley alot more teary atm! So that's us really in brief 

Oh pics...





Anyhoo before I disapear for god knws how long again a big good luck and   to those who need it, hopefully we'll have some more good news on here soon.

Som xXx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Som- Congrats, Tahlie is gorgeous x

Kezza- Tigger sounds as if s/he is very comfy... I had very large, sore veiny boobs towards the end of the 2ww so i really really think that its a good sign for you hun x

Rosh- Bless you hun, the ocp sounds horrid for you... Good luck with the sniffing x

Tarz-     hope that does the trick x

Mini- Ohh very exciting, hopefully the 12wk scan date will come thru the post soon x

Bella- Good luck with your scan tomorrow, take some tissues hun as it really is quite emotional when you see your little bubs x

Big   to everyone else x

AFM- Saw GP yesterday, we have our 1st midwife appointment 20th April and the 12wk scan will come thru the post, so I'm eagerly waiting for that.
Sickness has kicked in! Totally gone off tea, i used to drink at least 5 cups a day (decaf) now can barely drink one. But it's all good, gives me reassurance that everything is going as it should be x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Rosh- I did them with meals on my first 3 cycles so I didn't forget. This time was only 2 x per day so did it with breakfast and dinner (helps with the horrible taste)
This time I've had a really bad back. Not sure why other than the weight of my boobies. And my nipples are darker and my boobs have veins on them. I've got a stronger sense of smell sometimes and my stomach pains seem to have been more intermittent. But other than that nothing that I can pinpoint- there has been so many BFP's at the moment (both here and the Lister thread) that I'm wondering if there is any luck left. 

Sharny- thanks that helps with the PMA. I'll be symptom spotting all weekend I'm sure. 

Som- she is gorgeous- and nice to know what you look like after all this time! xx

We've got a weekend of events this weekend-

Bella's first scan tomorrow
Rose's wedding this Saturday
Niccad's birthday on Sunday
My OTD on Monday EHK!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - the main thing is to remember to sniff!  I know it sounds silly but it's easy to forget so I've set an alarm for every day at 7:15, 3:15, 11:15.  ARGC tell you to sniff exactly every 8 hours, although QM don't and I was always fine before.  I don't think you can go wrong with sniffing though so long as you actually sniff, so don't worry!

Kezza - there is a BFP left for you don't worry  

Som - she's gorgeous

Bella - best of luck with your scan

Niccad - any nice plans for your birthday?

Rose - you've been quiet recently, no doubt busy with the wedding.  I wish you all the very, very best for your wedding day and your honeymoon.  I'll let you off the hen do pics but I do want to see at least one of your wedding please  
xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal..    Come on AF.... Must be wierd not knowing what's going to happen next. Do you have any clue what meds you'll be on for stimming? I hope that you manage to get a nice gang together for the breakfast club

Kezza - It's wierd. No one ever says tigger in normal life, and yet I heard it twice yesterday!! It's a sign you know (and no i'm not a complete freak... yet). Sooooo excited for you. All sounds so positive and you'll be pg before you b-day, which you forgot to mention on your little list as it's on Wednesday!!! I'm sure you're going to have the best best pressie in the world 

Som - such great pics. She's so sweet. Thank you so much for posting xxx

Not really wanting to celebrate my b-day. I have 2 little pray things on my bedside table which were given to me last b-day before I started on this crazy IVF journey. I thought I was being really realistic writing out my little prays a year ago making wishes praying I could be pg within the year. Well Sunday morning I know that those wishes haven't worked and I've going to have to bin the two angels which hold my wishes. Stupid aren't I. I haven't prewarned DH either... oh dear


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!

Kezza -       Nearly time for good news!!! x

Somnium - Wow!  She is gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!! x

Tarz -   your AF hurries along!!  Come on witch!! x

Bella - Good luck with the scan tomorrow, shall be checking on to hear all about it!!!  Another milestone just 1 sleep away! x

Rose - Sooo exciting!!!  I'm sure you are VERY busy, but I hope all is going to plan and that your wedding is everything you dream of!!  Make the most of every second, it goes sooo fast! x

Sharny - Sorry you are so sickly, thats rotten for you, hopefully it'll pass soon and you can move onto the 'blooming' stage! x

Rosh - Good luck with the sniffing honey x

Silly - How are those bubba's doing  Bet that bump is getting heavy to carry around!  Hope you are well x

Niccad - Sorry to hear you are not looking forward to your birthday.  I know its hard, but I hope you manage to have a nice day despite these feelings.  Sending you lots and lots of love and   x

Hello to EVERYONE else, sending   &   x

So sorry I have been absent and useless, I have been trying to keep reading about you all, just not felt up to being on the computer much as breathing been so bad I've not been able to do much at all.  Nebs and steroids FINALLY working, just feel so blooming shattered now!!!

Been trying to sort out my op follow up today, now TOTALLY confused with it all and not sure who I am supposed to be seeing.  Started with Miss Bevan's team (Dr Kaur - who had me in tears EVERY time), DH was then diagnosed with the hormone prob, so we were then sent to Mr Kalu, who told me he would be taking over our care.  He did the op, and told me to see him in 6wks, but today got a letter with an appt for Miss Bevan's team again!!  Have phoned up, they seem as confused as me, so Mr Kalu's sec Julia is going to speak to him to ask whats what!!!  Because Miss Bavan's team (Kaur) referred us, they think they should do the follow up, but Mr Kalu has since seen us and referred my DH to Endocrinology etc and told me himself that HE would see me for follow up so  .  Its all a mine field for me, and everything still feels so far away....and out of reach tbh.

Anyway, enough of my nonsence!  Hope none of you have got caught in ths rain (my Dad has been fishing in it, are men odd or what!!!!).

Have a great evening all, much love xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - maybe they got the wrong year and thought you meant this year?  You weren't stupid, no one tells you what a tough journey IVF is and that for some of us it's a much longer journey than for others.  I made so many prayers that my last 2 cycles would work but for some reason my prayers weren't granted.  I can't explain why they are not listening to us right now but hopefully our patience is going to be rewarded very soon.  Sending you lots of    and birthday wishes 

ps. I have no idea what drugs I'll be on, if I need steroids, when I start, how long I'll stimm for or when my hysto will be! Makes planning work v difficult! Hopefully AF will show up soon and it will all fall into place

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicnacnoo- Dr Kaur, Dr Bevan and Mr Kalu are all part of the same team. I'm sure if you can Nick at the ACU then he'll make sure you are seeing the right person. Sorry you haven't been well. 

Niccad- TG is right, they've got the years mixed up and this is your year. We've all been there- I want to pregnant by my birthday, anniversary, xmas.... and see so many others where it works for them and not us. But please try and have a nice birthday- you are lucky in lots of ways- lovely husband, beautiful house, great job, good friends AND you are beautiful so just have faith that this will be your turn. 
I use the name Tigger at least once a day as I have a Tigger mug (and at the moment it is at least 10 times per day!)

TG- you know I felt the same way but once you have your baseline scan then it all fits into place. You'll be PUPO before you can blink with lots of top quality embies on board (well two!)

Rose- happy wedding day- please post some piccies when you get back from honeymoon. 

DH has gone on his trip. Made him kiss Tiggers embie picture before he left and next time I see him I'll be hopefully be doing my test within 5 minutes. xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Kezza - Thanks for your reply, I thought they were all the same team, but when I phoned they were talking about them as seperates, and defo as an EITHER/OR as to which I have to go back to see..... has left me confused and anxious as I dont want things delayed anymore than they need be!!  Julia said she'll call tomorrow after speaking to Mr Kalu, hopefully that'll set things right, if not I'll call Nick as you suggest.

Really appreciate you always having good advice Kezza, thank you x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you get it sorted out- Miss Bevan's secretary is excellent but because they act like individuals rather than a team she probably treats them as such. I remember trying to get something sorted out and ended up speaking to lots of different people. Frustrating


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Kezza - not long now!! Only a few more sleeps!  I noticed that my boobs were more veiny than usual in my 2ww and now they feel like I've had implants! I was also super emotional and having big mood swings in the last few days before my test.  It definitely sounds like you are having all the right signs and I am sure a BFP is going to be there on Monday!

Bella - good luck with your scan tomorrow!  Hope it all goes really well and I can't wait to hear about it.

Rosh - I wouldn't worry too much about the times for sniffing as long as you do it.  Quite a few times I forgot my afternoon one and ended up doing it late and it didn't matter. I used to do just do it as soon as I got up and when I went to bed and around 4pm so I wasn't really strict.

Tarzangal - hope AF arrives soon and you can start planning everything!

Venda - I have found that the acupuncturists that are experts in fertility to be the most helpful for me when I have been.  It definitely shouldn't be painful whatever they are doing although I have never had cupping.  Sounds intriguing!

Nicnacnoo - sorry you have been having a stressful.  Hope you sort out your appointmement soon.  Mr Kalu works for Miss Bevan at QM's so they should be able to sort it all out between themselves! I have seen Miss Kaur, Mr Kalu and Miss Bevan at varying times.  Miss Kaur told me pregnancy was unlikely after coasting so she always makes me feel rubbish too (and clearly got that wrong!)

Niccad - hope you have a lovely birthday weekend and can look forward.  You know so much more now than you did a year ago and I am sure 2010 will be the year for you!

Rose - Congratualtions on your wedding this weekend!!!!!

Sharny - lots of ginger biscuits for you now!  I haven't had morning sickness yet but sounds like it might still be too early!  Hope you aren't feeling too rubbish.

Somnimum - congrats on the gorgeous Tahlie!! 

AFM - I have had a complete drama of a day!  I went to the doctors this morning and just told him that I was pregnant and explained the OHSS etc.  I don't think he understood OHSS and because I have still been getting pain on my left side and back ache he went into panic mode about ectopic pregnancy.  Even though I explained about my swollen ovary he said it wouldn't be resposible not to have a scan to check that it is not ecotopic as I am tender on my left side.  He phoned a gynae at the hospital and QM's and then sent me to A&E.  So I then had to wait in A&E for hours just to be told that she thinks that is the OHSS causing the pain and it is only mild OHSS which will resolve itself (all things I knew!)  She did say that she thinks QM's should scan me at 6 weeks and that I shouldn't wait another 2 weeks so I don't know what to do now.  I don't want QM's to think I am being a drama queen as I didn't even go to the doctors about the OHSS.  The hospital did do all my bloods and urine test etc so I am defintely pregnant but I have learned nothing new!  I just feel totally stressed by it all!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie- most clinics scan between 6-7 weeks anyway. If you call Nick and tell him that because of your symptoms the doctor has recommended a 6 week scan then they might fit you in next week or even better tomorrow. Do you have a early pregnancy unit near you? 
sounds like you should have an earlier scan to put your mind at rest. Hope you get it sorted xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Charlie - What a nightmare!!!  Thats all you need isn't it, and AGAIN, it is largely down to poor communication between medical professionals!!!    I'm glad all the bloods came back ok, hopefully you will get scanned soon one way or another so you have a resolution and can enjoy being a mummy to be!!!   x

Interesting Miss Kaur upset you too, poor DH has had me crying all the way home each time we have seen her!!!
Whoever they want me to see, I just want it booked and to feel like we are moving forwards!!  Still awaiting the PCT decision on 'special circumstances' funding for DH hormone treatment, so may need to work on my whole being patient thing!!

Thanks for your support lovely xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Kezza - many congratulations on being PUPO with Tigger!  It's good having such a short 2ww when going to blast isn't it? You'll be celebrating your BFP when your DH comes home and I can't wait to see your news on here!    

Tarzangal - here's for you a cheerleading AF dance  
  
  
You're starting stimms so soon and EC will come round so quickly as will your BFP. I have no doubt that the ARGC will work their magic on you  

Niccad -   I know exactly what you mean setting yourself milestones and for me it was the doing the Xmas tree 2 years in a row with still no success that was worse but this year I was 10 weeks pg when i put up our Xmas tree and really thought at one point that I'd never be in that position ever. Keep the faith and enjoy this birthday at it will be the last without a little one  

Nicnacnoo - I have always been confused as to how it worked with the Doctors at QM as I never saw the same one TBH. I saw a lady Dr first and then Dr Kaur and finally Dr Kalu did my EC so I think they work as a team and you get to see/be treated by whoever happens to be there on the day...  

Sharny - sorry to hear that MS has kicked in, hopefully you will find your own little trick to make it better. Mine is (yes I still get it from time to time at 25 weeks  ) salt and vinegar crisps, pickles and olives.

Somnium - Congratulations on the birth of Tahlie she is GORGEOUS and also glad to hear the birth wasn't a lengthy one and that you're all doing well. Keep us updated on how you're doing please ! 

Rosh - it sounds like you are having such a hard time on the BCP. I really don't think it is necessary for most girls and they really should listen when people tell them that they have bad reactions to it. Not long to go now and you'll be full swing on the cycle with the sniffing    

Venda - good luck with clomid and  enjoy  remember that Samia was successful with it when she had been told she would never get pg with her own eggs! 

Silly - how's the bump? 

Mini - loving the ticker   hope your little bump is growing growing growing  

Charlie - what a nightmare - it sounds like your GP wanted to make sure they covered their  . Anyway I would follow Kezza's advice and call Nick at Qm and ask for an early ultrasound and don't worry about them thinking your a drama queen once you explain everything that's happened he'll understand i'm sure.

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - been back from our week in France since sunday pm and DH woke up at 6am on Monday sick with norovirus. He got better by Tuesday but been told by the Dr to stay at home to avoid contaminating anyone else but of course I'm at high risk of catching it! I hace spent the last few days desinfecting everything and washing my hands 100 times a day. We have 2 bathrooms do been using 1 and DH the ensuite. We have also been sleeping in separate beds since monday but DH has decided that he is coming back in our bed tonight as he says he's not contagious anymore 
Also whilst in France I caught viral pharyngitis but that's better now so just really hoping not to catch the noro bug  
Finally we went for our 25 weeks growth scan this afternoon and were told that all is well and baby growing nicely (even slightly above the average growth curve which is good). 
I've put up a little pic of our baby's face from today's scan ! 

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Pinpin - What a fabulous scan picture!!!  Makes it so much more exciting for you!!!  Glad all is as it should be xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

As gorgeous as his Mummy Pinpin!!!! Wondered where you had got to and hoped you been on soon to tell me not to be worried that I am BFP. Sorry DH hasn't been well- there is lots of it going around at the moment- change of season and all that. xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies - sorry for being AWOL this week. I have literally been coming home from work and going to bed as I'm so tired at the moment.

Pinpin - sorry to hear that your DH and you have been ill. Thank goodness you didn't catch the norovirus.  Loved the scan - so pleased everything is OK with baby  

Kezza - sorry, here's your belated No AF dance          Loving the fact that you have so many symptoms at the moment and have such great PMA. Really, really hope that you get your beautiful BFP next week     

Tarzangal - here's your belated AF dance          I'm sure that it really all will fall into place and that you'll be PUPO before you know it  

Niccad - I really hope that you manage to enjoy your birthday. Like everybody has said 2010 is your year, so celebrate in style before you have a little one to look after   

Somuim - beautiful pictures. Congratulations!!

Sharny - sorry to hear you have MS, but as you said that's a good sign. Really exciting that the ball is rolling  

Charlie - I think your GP was right to get it checked out, even though it was as you suspected. Definitely push for a 6 week scan, it will be one less week of worry!

Nicnanoo - Hope you get your appointment booked ASAP and fingers and toes crossed on your appeal    

Rosh - your poor thing      Not long now though to DR. I did my sniffs at 8am, 3pm and 10pm and at weekends an hour later as I like a lay in! Just make sure you sniff and push on the thing at the same time. I was really nervous the first time I did it, but you get the knack of it in no time. The taste is pretty gross for the first couple of days, and then your body gets used to it. You'll be fine  

Venda - best of luck with the natural baby making!    

Rose - have an amazing wedding this week-end. Pictures please!!  

Silly, Mini, Lilli and anyone else I've missed  

AFM: I have boobs     I've always been a 34A so it's a revolution! Really, really nervous about tomorrow and have had anxiety dreams / nightmares all week. Have also been getting stressed at work which is making me more anxious   I was even in tears in the staff room on Wednesday (mid-lesson) as I'd had no sleep the night before. BUT there is nothing I can do, but hope and pray that we see a gorgeous heart beat tomorrow. Thanks for all your good luck wishes xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girls for the lovely comments on the picture 

Kezza - you most definitely are BFP - the beautiful Tigger is getting cosy in mummy's tummy right now - roll on Monday so we can all celebrate    

Bella - good luck with the scan today - I don't know why but wouldn't be surprised if you came back with double good news if you see what I mean !  

Silly - Thank you for your text, i would love to meet up, I will text back in mo  

I was going to say I hope you all enjoy the sunshine today but it's just disappeared behind an ugly cloud   rrrrrrrgh

Pinpin x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quick one from me to let you know how I got on. Well, I'm going to give myself some dancing banana's     as we saw one beautiful heartbeat!! So, so happy. We were both in tears of joy (for a change) for about half an hour, after 5 long years of trying.  It's finally starting to seem real  

Just to let you all know I've saved lots of space up here on cloud nine and I'm just waiting for you all to join me  

Bella xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Bella- so exciting. Sorry for the lack of dancing banana's as on on phone.  Get my pillow ready i'm coming to join you on monday! X


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Bella -        

SO thrilled for you!!!  You have brought happy tears to my eyes.  I bet its sweet on that cloud, you enjoy it my lovely xxx

 

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella    xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic news Bella that certainly deserve a few dancing bananas    

It's very emotional seeing the heartbeat fluttering away isn't it? Well done to you and your DH


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella -            your post made me cry.  I'm so happy for you and please keep a space for me on the cloud  

Pinpin - gorgeous pic, hope DH is better soon

Charlie - I'm surprised you weren't offered a 6 week scan, make sure you get one, sorry you had such a bad day

Nicnacnoo - hope you get your appt sorted out, the system there is a bit confusing as there are 2 departments.  I had my lap and dye with Dr Bevan but had to see Dr Kalu to get on the IVF waitlist.

Kezza -        I'll be thinking of you all weekend and hope to have some fantastic news waiting for me when my sniffing alarm goes off on Monday morning    

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Big    for Bella and her scan - you must be thrilled beyond belief! yipeeeee!!!!

Kezza - how you doing?  Only a few more days to get through - i'm very impressed you've not tested... i fear i may be a POAS addict!  

TG - i'm with Bella, PUPO before you know it!  

Hope everyone else is doing fantastically well!!

I finally feel so much better today - i'm late turn at work so i woke up and went for a nice 3 mile run in the sunshine... feeling it now as i could snooze at my desk but deffo feeling perkier and smilier!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

back at my computer so                          

for Bella

Rosh- very impressed with your run- I'm sure my body doesn't remember what exercise is as I've not done any for a few weeks now.  

3 more sleeps.....        and I won't test until then as I don't want to be on my own if it is a negative.


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Kezza - lots of fingers crossed for you

Been lurking about reading the rest of your stories and just to update you with mine, we had our 1st appointment at Hotel Lister today, whcih went ok. Got to have a scan done on Monday and providing that goes ok then I'll start the pill on Monday and then that will set the ball rolling for all the rest of it. After being at Lister today I felt we'd made the right decision not going with QMH, so thanks to all of you who gave your advice.

Good luck to you all wherever you are on your journey, and lets hope we get some more good news soon.
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey scaruh - wonderful to hear Hotel Lister appt went so well! - you'll be cycling similar to me  

I'd love to hear how the Lister goes - DH and i have spoken about going there if we have to pay for another cycle


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Its been SO long since I've posted on this thread and so  much has happened to everyone since I last came on! 

Rosh, how are things going with your cycle so far? Good luck with the sniffing!

Kezza - how goes the last couple of days of waiting? I would be going crazy too if I were in your position!

Mini Me - how are things with you? SUch amazing news about your BFP...last time we spoke, we were both in the same position after our failed cycles at QMH. You are my inspiration! x

Sorry I haven't mentioned anyone else, there are so many newbies on here since I last posted I've lost track! Sorry again. x
As for me, well I had my egg collection yesterday at Lister and got the call today that we have 8 embies! After the disaster that summed up my last cycle (only 2 eggs out of 9 follies) I couldn't stop crying when I came too and the nurse told me I had 10 eggs! 

Anyway, we are now hoping to go for blasts if we can - we'll get a call on Monday morning to tell us if it will be a day 3 or 5 transfer.  Well this is only the first hurdle, now I have to hope those embies continue to divide nicely and I can hopefully get my BFP - finally!!!!

I know hat I'm no longer at QMH but Ive been posting on the thread since I started this whole IVF journey and it doesn't feel right somehow to not continue! 

Sending everyone lots and lots of     and    . xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope that everybody has been having a lovely week-end? 

Toffeecat - welcome back to the thread. Fantastic news that you've got 10 eggs. Fingers and toes crossed that you get fab news tomorrow and that you go to blasts  

Scaruh - so pleased that the Lister feels like the right decision. Hope that your scan goes well tomorrow and that you can start the pill. Very exciting!!

Rosh - Not long to go now!! What day do you start sniffing this week? Well done on the run as well you put us all to shame 

Charlie - how are you feeling now?

Kezza - sending you lots and lots and lots of           for a BFP tomorrow. What time are you testing??!! I've been fluffing up the cushions ready for you  

Well, I have booked another scan privately at 10 weeks as there's no way I can wait until 12 weeks to see Mork or Mindy again  Sharny / Mini / Charlie if you are interested the clinic was highly recommended by a friend and is only £100 http://www.fetalmedicine.com/. Pinpin - I've noticed that you've had lots of extra scans - where did you go for yours? Silly & Pinpin - going to send you a PM in a minute as I have a couple of questions for you 

Well, haven't been feeling well at all this week-end and nearly fainted in the Bental Centre in Kingston yesterday, but thankfully DH was there to help me sit down on the floor amid lots of odd looks! I think it's partly due to me having very low blood pressure. Feeling the same today, so can't go to my niece's 4th birthday party today which I'm gutted about. Dh has been a super star and is looking after me though.

Hi to everyone else  xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Bella- poor thing... hope you are feeling better soon   eat chocolate- that should help with the blood sugar!! 

I'll be testing about 6.30am tomorrow morning when DH comes back from Hong Kong. Symptoms seemed to have gone apart from the odd twinge in my lower tummy. My nipples are still weird but pain or itchy anymore and no spotting so hopefully it will be good news. Can't wait for tomorrow so I'm going off to the cinema this afternoon to pass some time!! 

Love to all (especially the Birthday girl     )


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping in.  I have just had a BFN after my second privately funded cycle at CRGH.  We have come to the top of the list for an NHS cycle at Queen Mary's and just had a quick question.  (Although from looking at the signatures a few people seem to be at the Lister rather than QM's?)  A friend of mine had a cycle at Queen Mary's a couple of years ago and at the time she had EC done at QM's and then her husband had to take her eggs in a cab over to the Bridge centre himself.  That all sounds highly risky to me and was wondering if any one can tell me if that is still how it works.  Also can you get any stats on success rates for QM's itself or is it all just merged in with the Bridge Centre stats.

Any info would be great.

Thanks and good luck to everyone cycling at the moment.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Auntie Betty - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your BFN   Just to answer your questions. Yes, your DH goes with the collected eggs to the Bridge. It's all very safe and not really too much of a hassle to be honest. Apart from my DH getting slightly odd looks (he went on public transport and I think people thought it was a bomb) he didn't mind it at all. 

I think QM stats are about 30 - 35% success rate. One criticism that people have made on here is that it's one protocol for everybody and is not really tailored to individual needs. Saying that I got a BFP with them last month after my first attempt, so I'm over the moon. 

Hope this helps,
Bella xx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on your BFP Bella - and thanks for the info. x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Kezza - Wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!  I'm sure it will be good news!  Hope you get your BFP first thing tomorrow and don't need to worry anymore!  Hope you had a lovely time at the cinema and get some sleep tonight....if you are anything like me you will be waking up every 5 mins!       for good news!

Auntie Betty - I just had a BFP on my first time with QM's too.  I agree with Bella that they don't really tailor to suit individuals but having said that it has worked so far so I can't complain! Good luck!

Bella - I'm so pleased that your scan went well and you go to see your little one.  Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great but at least you know there is a very good reason why and you can enjoy having your feet up and relaxing!  Hope you feel better by tomorrow. I'm sure the next few weeks until your next scan will fly by!

Toffeecat - Fantastic news you got so many eggs!  Hope you get lots of good news tomorrow and get to go onto blasts!

Scaruh - good luck starting your cycle tomorrow!!!

Pinpin - what a fab picture!!!!  Hope you and your DH are fully recovered now and you have managed to avoid the nasty norovirus!

Nicnacnoo - hope you sort everything out soon.  I had to go in to QM's for more blood tests and managed to get them to sort my appts out whilst I was there.  It seemed to help being face-to-face as I got messed around a lot too and suddenly there were able to sort things out.  Hope you get your funding through too for your DH's immunes.

AFM - I haven't got many symptoms at the mo although I do feel ridiculously tired all the time!  I think my OHSS is calming down which is good as I actually managed to where some jeans this weekend (albeit with the top button undone!).  I hope things are ok and the embryo or embryos are still growing!  I don't think I am going to change my scan appt.  I am so sick of hospitals I just want to have a break for a while and I figured if I can wait til a week on Friday I will be 8 weeks then and it won't be so long to wait until my next scan.  Really   my 8 week scan goes well!!  I keep dreaming about having scans and dreamt I went privately and paid for one the other night so it was funny that you sent that link Bella!!  I'm not sure what to do about exercise at the mo.  I haven't been allowed to do any whilst I've had OHSS in case I damage my ovaries so haven't done any since before I started IVF.....I would really like to start yoga again but don't know whether I should wait til after my first scan    Also need to cancel my flights to Boston but daren't tempt fate by doing it!!  My DH is running the marathon there but I won't be going now that I am pregnant.  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Auntie Betty- just to let you know that the reason there is a mixture of QM, Lister and ARGC is that some of us have been to QM's for 1 or 2 cycles and not got a BFN. So we've taken the journey on to another clinic/s. 
But the girls on here are all so lovely that we choose to keep posting on a regular basis (some of us rather obsessively  ) 

I don't know what the CRGC is like but Qm's do seem to stick to 1 protocol which suits some but not all. But I'm guessing you've experience and notes from CRGC that you might be able to get them to change your protocol if you know certain things don't suit you. 

Good luck!!! 

Charlie- thanks. yes the cinema was great. I went to see Nanny McPhee and cried through most of the last 30 minutes- hormones!!! I think I'll sleep ok tonight as didn't sleep last night- woke up very hot again at 1am. Is that a good sign?!?!?!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Evening girls

I'm just popping on quickly to say:

GOOD LUCK to Kezza for tomorrow morning. I'm everyone will be logged on checking the thread for your news. I am   that it's a BFP and you'll be pleased to know I have a very good feeling that it will be BFP   Thinking of you lots my lovely  

Niccad     I hope you had a lovely day today? There will not be another one without a bump or a baby for you I know that   

Auntie Betty - welcome to the thread I think the other girls have already answered your questions. Good luck for your upcoming cycle  

Bella - I had lots of private scans early on in the pregnancy that were all carried on by my private immune fertility Dr (the famous Dr G) at the Fertility and Gynacology Academy on Wimpole Street. I hope you feel better soon my lovely   it's not nice feeling faint and I remember I had a dizzy spell in John Lewis in Kingston and DH sat me down on a sofa in their furniture department  
I have just answered your PM but not sure it will help... decisions, decisions!  

Hi to everyone else  

Pinpin x


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info ladies - v reassuring to know there are a couple of first time BFP's too.  Am going to give them a ring tomorrow to try and get the ball rolling.  May be joining you all soon!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to tell you this but its   for me this morning. Done two tests so doubt it will change. 

Can't believe this has happened but I know I need to get some answers as to why they aren't sticking around before I put the snow baby back in.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza, I am so very sorry to read your news this morning, words can not explain how deep my sorrow is for you. I'm guessing DH is home with you? Make sure you take time to look after each other


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, Kezza. I'm so, so sorry to hear your news this morning. I logged on convinced that it would be good news      I'm sure nothing I say will make you feel any better right now, but just to let you know that I am thinking of you and DH


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Kezza - I was hoping for some good news I am so sorry it's not   I hope DH is home with you and you can both take care of each other. Yes I think you will need some answers as to why they aren't sticking and I am hoping that Hotel Lister will suggest a full immune diagnosis immediately in order to understand if this is what the problem is.
I am thinking of you lots my lovely Kezza, I know you won't give up hope as there is plenty more that can be done.    

Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza - I Just don't know what to say my darling, I've got tears in my eyes and I'm in total shock, this cycle seemed to be going so well, I'm so sad and frustrated for you   

We learn something new every step we take on this horrible journey, although it probably doesn't feel like it right now hun you are further up that mountain and closer to your dreams than you were before this cycle. You have found the perfect protocol for you and you got to blasts which is so amazing, next you will dicover what's stopping implantation and then you WILL get the BFP you so deserve 

Lots of love, 
Mini XXXXXXX


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Kezza...   I was so convinced. I am so so so so so sorry.     What on earth is going on? I'm sure Lister will do some further tests and you'll get your answers. After my last negative I had a uterine biopsy straight away (has to be done before AF arrives) to see if there was an issue. Loads of girls at my immune place are also doing more extensive testing for clamidia as the tests here don't show 'hidden C' (this new tests involves you having to collect AF blood & send it to Athens). As you know I've been on a mission to find out what's stopping implantation - not sure if i'm there yet. Let me know if you want to meet up for a big hug session this week. I am so so so sorry & wish I had the words to really express myself.      
xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls- you support means so much. I  feel like I've let you down. 
I've just read the information leaflet that the Lister gave to me and it said if you have a negative but are getting pregnancy symptoms (which I am) then they might suggest that I go in for a blood test. Waiting for them to call back so I know what to do. 
Weird thing is that I feel pregnant and don't have AF symptoms- false hope I think. 

DH is here but has gone to bed as was flying all night- he didn't want me to get up but I couldn't sleep so I'm laid on the sofa waiting for the Lister to call having my first cup of proper tea in weeks!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza -     I'm so sorry too.  You were so positive & you had such a fantastic response to the stimms that I really thought this was it for you.

Please don't give up hope - the average is 3-4 attempts, I keep on saying this but I really do believe it's a numbers game, a roll of the dice each time.

There's no harm in gettting your immunes done as the others have said, even just to rule anything else out.

It's only been a few weeks since my BFN so I still remember that awful feeling after all the hope & hard work.  I hope you can book your follow up appointment for as soon as possible & decide what is the best path forward for you, but please don't give up hope!

I know there's been lots of BFP on here recently (& also on The Lister thread) which makes it more difficult (why not me?!) but it will be you very soon.  
You've found a protocol that works very well, you have a snowbaby, it's the implantation side of things that they have no control over (hense it also taking 4 - 10 months on average in a natural conception...)  Although obviously, it's not the same thing, but even in natural BMS more often than not a perfect embryo just doesn't stick...

It will happen, you just have to believe that.   to you & your DH.

Love Nicki
xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Kezza - Really sorry to hear your news this morning, really believed this was going to be your time after such a positive cycle.  I'm sure there are very few words that will be of comfort right now, but having had the privelege to meet you I know your determination to achieve your dream will not allow you to give up.  Big    to you and your DH and if you meet to meet up later in the week I should be around on Good Friday as DP has to work.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Just a quick drive by post to send Kezza some virtual hugs   xxx Hope the Lister phone back soon with some ideas for you to move forward xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. 

The lister called back and said that it 99% that it is BFN. But to stop the pessaries if I don't bleed today then test again tomorrow. I've got to call my consultants secretary to make a follow up appointment which I'll do when I'm a bit more together. 

Told my family and friends- I'm sure they are thinking that this will never happen for us in fact my Nan said that life is mapped out for you and it might not be in my life to have a family. I'm sure she was trying to help but can't bear for that to be the case. So for the Me post and hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - So so sorry to hear your news   I was really hoping that this would be your time.  I hope that you can take some comfort in how well your cycle went at Lister and that you have a lovely snow baby in the freezer.  I am sure that your follow up consultation will answer some of your questions and they can offer some advice for your frozen cycle.  I am sure it will happen for you.  Take care and love to both you and your DH  

Charlie x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - I'm sure your Nan was being sweet but I don't agree with her, it IS in your life to have a family just for some reason it will take a bit longer than for others.  You truly deserve a BFP and I really believe you will get one this year, I don't understand why it didn't happen this time so I think you need to get some more investigations done - immunes, kairotyping, maybe a hysto??  I know it's hard but there are lots more things to find out and explore and you must definitely keep going. Sending you                                                                                     
PM me when you're ready to meet up xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

TG- thanks- it is now time for us to concentrate on you and getting your BFP!!! 

Am I right in thinking that kryotyping won't matter for the frozen one as it is already made? does anyone know what they do if they find out that your krypotyping is a negative (if you know what I mean?)

Nic- is clamidia the same as Clymidia (ie sexual transmitted disease?) and why won't a course of anti-biotics just clear it up if the Athens clinic find out that you've got it? 

Yes I need to discuss further with DH but I think we'll go for immune testing irrelevant of what the Lister say. In a way I'm glad I went for SET but can't help feeling if I'd had two put back in the situation might have been different.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Kezza, my lovley. So sorry to hear your news


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - sorry about my spelling - If it's hidden Clymidia then it looks like it's a course of antibiotics... but a heavy hitting course which takes over a month or something?! x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- this might be wishful thinking but I didn't believe it was negative this morning. The clearblue test still says not pregnant but the first response now has 2 lines (one very faint). it was dark this morning when I tested so I didn't look too closely as the clearblue said not pregnant. 

I've called the Lister (and as per normal) the nurses are on answer machine so waiting for a call back. Anybody heard this before or I'm I just clutching at straws?


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – The second line on my first 'first response' test came up so faint we had to hold it up to the window to see (not sure if any neighbours saw!)... at first it just looked like a negative. That was a day before my OTD so I didn't try testing again until the evening and it came up much stronger. The first test left us pretty confused but serious googling seemed to suggest that a line is a line, although I'm not sure how accurate it is when you go back to a test after a few hours... have you tried doing another one? Maybe you should get your bloods done to be sure?

   

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. On my way there now. The clearblue digital ones only measure 50ml hcg but the first response 25. So maybe its just too early for clearblue. Please all pray! X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Praying for you hun xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

for you too kezza x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Kezza Bloods will tell for sure, I am        please let this be positive xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - I didn't test until 12 days after my blastocyst transfer (as per the instructions from The Bridge) so you never know it could well be too early today.        your bloods give you a different result. Charlie x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

for Kezza

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the bloods came back with a faint line. They've sent it off for the hcg and might have to go back on Wed for another one. Come on Tigger- do your stuff!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey kezza

been trying to get on all day but work has been flat out.

Huge   but i hope that when the nurse said 99% it gave you hope - there is still 1% left and you have symptoms and faint lines.

Truly hoping Tigger is just chilling and taking it's time to inplant... i hope that tomorrow morning brings concrete proof!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - you're still in with a chance, phew I'm so pleased and keeping absolutely everything crossed     Out of interest - how did they get a faint line on a blood exam at the Lister? What does that mean? Could they not tell you you HCG levels today rather than have you waiting until tomorrow as this is torture ?     I'm thinking of you lovely x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all- 
Pinpin- I'm not sure how they do it but its a strip of plastic and the middle looks like a standard pee stick. It had a darker line and then a fainter line (but definately there, I didn't have to look too closely) but she did say not to get my hopes up. Difficult that one after the day I've had- but I guess this means that even if it doesn't stick around then at least for today I am pregnant. 

I've just had a call, returning it from earlier, and I explained what had happened. The lovely nurse said if it went off to the lab before 3pm then there is  good chance of getting a response today and she would call me back. If after 3 then it wouldn't go until 4pm as they pick them up every hour and less likely it would be back until tomorrow morning.

I've got my feet up watching Michael Mcintyre and hoping that the happy hormones help tigger to release some more HCG!!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza, I was also wondering the same as Pinpin.  At ARGC on the OTD you go in and they do your bloods and they give you the HCG after a few hours wait (hmmm not looking forward to that) - really feel for you going through this, although I'm praying the agonising wait will be worth it for you              


Just a quick update on me - I FINALLY have my scan booked at ARGC on Wednesday morning (with provisional hysto booked for thur).  So on Wed I'll finally find out what drugs I'll be taking and I suppose whether I'll be on steroids (Niccad / Pinpin, is this when you start taking the steroids) and what else they have planned for me......

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza, just seen your latest post, really hope you hear today then         

xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG Kezza babe been reading and was thinking what to post until I just read the new developments!! Brilliant news and as I always say say it's never over until the fat lady sings!! So I'm                           
                       
                       
                       
                       
                       
                       



Lots of   and  

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

in a way I hope that I don't! I've never had a positive test before and I'm looking at my First response one and it definately has two lines- so I'm going to enjoy being pregnant even if it doesn't last long. A girl on the lister thread said hers on day 9 (so today for me) was really faint with FR and it took a few days for it to get stronger (and she is positive with twins)

I guess had I gone to the clinic earlier then I would have heard today. But didn't leave until 3.10pm so it is late for them to get it to the Lab and get it tested. 


TG- that is fabulous news!!!! what a relief- you must be so pleased (if not anxious) to be starting again! xx

Sam- yes i say the same thing!!   I'm determined this is going to work and it won't be for the trying, praying, hoping and putting my feet up!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I'm going to be praying all night & hope that line will be darker in the morning xxxxx

Tarzangal - I started steriods around day 8 of stimms I think. Is that the only immune drug you'll be on or are there others? great news that it's all kicking off. What day of your cycle will the hysto be on?
xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh Kezza - what a day!!  Have just got back from work to see all the updates. You must be a nervous wreck  
Just to let you know that I am praying for you and sending Tigger lots of HCG vibes. COME ON TIGGER!!     Really hope that you hear from them today. I'll be checking on for updates    

Tarzangal - fantastic news that you have a date for your scan. WOO   

Bella xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I didn't know those blood sticks existed   I hope you get a call of relief tonight so that you know exactly where you stand and I damn well hope it's on the BFP  because those pillows are all fluffed up for you x

Tarzangal - if my memory is good Dr G gets his girls to start prednisolone on day 5 of stimms ( I think I started mine on day 7 though as I had LIT on day 6 and it's best not to be on steroids whilst having that). I had 1 intralipid on day 5 of stimms and 1 ivig on day 7.
I hope the scan goes well on wednesday - you've started your cycle girl well done! Not long now until you're BFP and crack the champagne open to Dr T's good health! x

Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep fighting Tigger!!  I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed Kezza!!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

For Kezza xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

and here is some more         for Kezza and Tigger tonight


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all... just checking in to see if there's any news from Kezza & Tigger...    
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - they told me that I "might" need IVIG but "probably" just steroids but that they'd decide when they re-do my immunes when I start stimming.  It's really weird being with another clinic, especially argc as they don't seem to tell you much and I'm not really sure what's happening half the time    I think hysto is usually on day 4/5 of cycle - they pencil you in when you start sniffing and then the date is changed when you get your AF and then they confirm the hysto when you have the scan.  Will update you tomorrow!!

Kezza -                


xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls

i think we're all anxiously waiting Kezza & Tigger's news - I said a   in bed for you both yesterday night x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - it's wierd with them isn't it. I'm a bit worried as it's day 1 of my cycle now & I'm doing the 2nd humira tonight... then have to wait 3 weeks to retest. That means I miss the day 21 deadline to start sniffing - which means another month delay - worried that the humira will be slightly out of my system after a month & some other tx I had called LIT will be diminishing in my system too... ARGH to ARGC... Just called them to try to push to retest sooner.... 

Hi pinpin..x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. Just got the call. Its 23 hcg. Anything under 25 they ask you to re-test in 48 hrs to check its doubling. So back tomorrow but won't get the results until thurs morn. Does this mean I'm a little pregnant? Xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Kezza

Yes it means you are pregnant!  I think the HCG level of 23 is a little on the low side but you are only on day 15 past EC I believe? which would make you 4 weeks and 1 day therefore it could be low at this stage. The most important thing now is that those levels double every 48 hours.

I have just pulled out my HCG results sheet and it has all the ranges on it and it says at the top: 
"Values of <5.8 indicate a Negative pregnancy test
Values of >5.8 indicate a Positive pregnancy test"

Then it gives the normal ranges:
Weeks post LMP U/L
3 5.8 - 71.2
4 9.5 - 750
5 217 - 7138
6 158 - 31795

OMG Kezza I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now but your levels definitely indicate that Tigger is there fighting ! Go Tigger!!   

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza,  yes you are pregnant, like Pinpin says it's a bit low but I'm sure I read somewhere about a girl who was at 10 on her first test date and went on to have a baby.  You poor thing, it must feel like torture, I'm sending you lots of strength and hope               and hugs


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza this is torture!! I'm really nervous for you, so god knows how you must be feeling  .  I'm sorry I've no idea about the hcg levels. Did the Lister sound encouraging at all or was it just wait and see on your bloods again?? I so, so hope that this is going to turn out to be a BFP for you


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - ask to speak to a doctor at the argc, they will call you back.  I think you should explain all of this to them.  Do you remember who you saw when you were there?  I saw the Greek guy (Dr Dimitris) and left msgs for him a few times when I was worried and he always called back  xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza- thanks for the text. Come on tigger, come on tigger. 

You are definitely pregnant, but as pinpin says it's all about those numbers doubling now. If i was you I'd do another pee stick late this afternoon also to see if it's a bit darker. If it's supposed to double in 48 hours then surely it's meant to go up 50% in 24hrs so the stick should be darker (the sensitive one anyhow). Don't know if I'm suggesting more torture though... 

Conflicting emotions... you must be so excited and happy that it's 23, but also so scared and worried. 

Come on tigger... you're a fighter!   (that's supposed to look like a fighter btw)...
xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Oh Kezza, what a rollercoaster! Make sure you rest up as much as possible today, you need to put all your energy into your little fighter, I will be praying that your levels double over the next 48hrs... come on Tigger, you can do it...  

           

I'm so touched by your mothers instinct, you knew the test wasn't quite right. Please, please let this be your time xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad - I'm trying to remember how long after doing my second Humira shot I retested the TNFa and I'm convinced it was 10 days not 3 weeks... but can't remember 100%   I'm hoping argc will let you retest earlier than 3 weeks after 2nd shot so you can jump on the Tx train with your next cycle     
I'm getting a very good feeling that with this cocktail of drugs you will be on   in no time now!
xxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Kezza, totally sympathise with what you're going thru at mo, I've been following all your msgs and have been holding my breath ever since, this is nail-biting stuff! All the symptoms so far have been on your side and I am sure that Tigger is fighting, he's strong. Niccad is right, just do another test and you'll probably see how the hcg grows stronger hour after hour - KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!

By the way, amazing dances on this thread!

Tarzangal, you asked me what I want to do next - one thing is to wait for the follow-up appt with Dr Kalu (12. April) to see what he advises, personally I feel that it is probably the Lister I'll be going to next. I checked their website and was surprised to see that their prizes were not as sky high as I had first feared (sounds stupid but money is unfortunately always a factor...). I really have such good vibes about it, I come past it so regularly (I live in Twickenham but because DH and I run a serviced apartment in Canary Wharf we have to ferry things across town quite often) and hearing how many successes it seems to bring and how much more flexible they are, it sounds like the way fwd? I think we are quite blessed to have such highly reputed clinics on our doorstep, so why not use them? It would of course be super if I could pick your brains about it some more - Kezza, maybe a herbal tea sometime when things have calmed down? 

Many hugs to you all and have a lovely Easter, Lili


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I just did a quick search and found this which I thought you might be interested in and should certainly give you hope. I hope this user doesn't mind me copying and pasting here 

Quote from: Malini on 19/02/10, 16:28


I'll post my low numbers here to hopefully help any worriers, but clearly I understand that I am not 'out of the woods':

14dpo 16.3
16dpo 28.7
20dpo 160.3
22dpo 500.3
30dpo 2711
36dpo 11468 and a scan that revealed a heartbeat and fetal pole measuring 6w6d

Blimey, that beats my record! When you say DPO, do you mean days post egg collection? 
I sent myself crackers googling about low HCG and the overwhelming message is that it's the rises that count, rather than the numbers, and as soon as you've seen a heartbeat, the odds of a live birth shoot right up. Congratulations, and very very best of luck! x x x 

I like Niccad's suggestion to do another HPT this afternoon if you can face it as it will be 24 hours since you had the blood taken the line should indeed theoratically look darker. 

Lilimarlene - good luck choosing a clinic and Mini me and Kezza are both at Lister and i'm sure they can tell you much good positive about the clinic.

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Kezza

How far post conception are you?  I found this chart online

Days from        weeks from      days from        HCG      HCG
last period        last period        conception                Range
26                  3w+5d            12                  25        0-50 
27                  3w+6d            13                  50      25-100 
28                  4w+0d            14                  75      50-100 
29                  4w+1d            15                  150    100-200 
30                  4 2/7              16                  300    200-400 
31                  4 3/7              17                  700    400-1,000 
32                  4 4/7              18                  1,710 1,050-2,800


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry girls- thanks for the posts- I nipped off to my GP's to get more cyclogest and then met a friend for a cuppa. back home on the sofa now Mini!  

My bloods were 14 days since collection. 9 days since transfer. I'm not going to test until tomorrow morning as can't do anything about the outcome and I'd rather know that I'm getting my bloods done again within the same day and I'm using morning pee! 

Thanks Pinpin for the levels- we are only 2 away from the Listers minimum. She said if it had said 25 or over they would have said congratulations you are pregnant. But they want to be cautious and make sure my level is doubling. And at the moment I'm thinking I'm alittle bit pregnant and am going to hold off before I do the flashing positive symbol!!! 

She said not to go back before 48 hours (last test was yesterday at 3pm) but I'm desperate to get the answer tomorrow. So we plan to go in at 2.15 and hopefully they'll go off on the 3pm run and should be back before tomorrow evening. We are going to be in town all day anyway as going off to the Mintleaf restaurant and to see Dirty Dancing tomorrow  . 

God I've never wanted something so much and I hoped that this cycle was going to be stress free!!! DH keeps telling me to calm down but I'm not sure he completely understands! 

So thank god I've got you lot to download onto!!!! 

LilliM- yes anytime- happy to give you my Lister knowledge. TG is in Twickers too so maybe all 3 of us can meet and she can give you the lowdown on the ARGC too!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey Kezza, I cant imagine what this is like for you, I'm an emotional wreck for you!!!  On 12hr earlies, drove home like Jenson Button gagging to get to the laptop to see if any knews!!!  Lokking like your Tigger is a proper fighter!!!   

I am       beyond       for you!!!!!!!!


HELLO!!!!  And lotsa love to everyone else, thinking of you all xxx

PS......Julia (Mr Kalu sec) phoned me today, Mr Kalu has cancelled our appointments, he wants to await the PCT decision on DH hormone treatment funding, then he will call us to get us to go into his ACU clinic, Julia said Mr Kalu thinks this will be sooner than the appt (which was 10th June), so   it will be, and  it'll be a yes from the PCT, then   the treatment works!!!!!  Boy oh boy there is a mighty lot of   going on at the mo!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the line was darker this morning on my pee stick so fingers crossed this is good news. It does seem to be taking a while for the line to show though.  

So fingers crossed the HCG has doubled!!! I might not make it on later as I'm out spending the day with DH in London and he hates me being on the internet on my phone. 

Back to work tomorrow so be lovely to get this sorted before then. 

Love to all and thanks for your good wishes xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Blimey!

What a couple of days!

Kezza - I really pray and hope that the darker line this morning is good news and that the HCG has doubled for you. Can't wait to hear from you later, and hopefully get some dancing bananas your way......... phones are pants for internet. All the luck in the world to you. Enjoy your afternoon with DH, hope you maage to take your mind off it a bit for a little while, can imagine it is very tiring x x

Everybody else - Sory no personals but have been in hospital for the last couple of days with a litle bit of bleeding. All settled now and both tigers doing well so will try and get on the computer and catch up properly later. Just now trying to catch up on some much needed sleep from the last couple of weeks, and have been signed off until at least next tuesday so putting my feet up big style!

Lots of love x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - great news that it's darker. you must be soooo excited and nervous. The line is there though and it's darker... YIPPEE!!! You are going to have the best Birthday ever....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

I hope that you have a great day with DH in London and I know we're all going to be praying for the numbers... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza,
Good luck with the bloods!      Fab news that the line is getting darker....Tigger is obviously fighting hard!  Hope you get the right doubling figures today and have a lovely day!  Happy birthday!  Keeping everything crossed!!!

Silly - Sorry to hear you have been at the hosiptal.  Hope you can chill out and relax for the next few days.

Charlie xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Oh Kezza what a time your having, really really hope this is it for you so both me and Tahlie have fingers crosssed for you and sending lots of BFP vibes your way xx oooh and a big fat Happy Birthday 

Silly - sorry to hear you had a bleed its scary stuff! Mine never lead to anything more serious so hope yours are the same x

I remember someone a while back doing a status update for all the girls who post here, is there a rescent one or does someone have time to do one. Its nice to see where everyone is at


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a quick shout out for Kezza...

Happy birthday hun! I'm crossing my fingers toes and legs that you get the best ever birthday pressie with your results.
Have a fantastic day with DH and woooo hooo for darker pee sticks!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezza lovely....rosh has been my informer throughout monday! My what a drama,i am so glad the line has gone darker.....now I AM PRAYING          for the numbers to shoot up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! MAY IT BE THE BEST ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

O Kezza - What a wonderful birthday present this could be!  Please try & let us know the numbers if you hear today!  I sort of understand now why lots of clinics (QMs included) get you to test 2 weeks after ET not EC, so you get a clearer BFP!  I did wonder if perhaps it had been an evaporation line that you'd seen as I know they can appear after the 10 mins but clearly not & you're pregnant!        Well done &   that you get some good numbers later today.

Silly - Poor you, what a worry, make sure you put your feet up now! 

AFM - Finish work tomorrow!! Yippee, & my notes arrived today from QM, very odd reading through them - especially seeing all the different results DH has had with his SA, each & every one soooooo different ranging from almost normal to absolutely awful - in the space of a few months....  May get them done again soon to see if there's any improvement.
I've been using my clearblue fertility monitor & have had 'peak' days for the last 2 days & 'high' for about a week - never had so much   in my life!!!  Fingers crossed for a natural BFP - even with DHs dodgy   you do hear stories of it happening!  

Love to all (especially Tigger    )
Nicki xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry just a quick one as been in London for thebest part of the day having ivig at Dr G and just got back home knackered !

I wanted to check if Kezza had been on with the much awaited numbers and say    
I hope this will be the best one ever !

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - I hope you managed to enjoy your birthday with all this going on and I'm still        
for you      

Silly - I hope you are ok?  That must have been a shock although it seems to be more common than many realise.  Hope it has stopped now   

Nicnacnoo - hope you get your appt really soon and you get a yes from the PCT  

Lili - happy to meet up anytime, as Kezza said I'm in Twickers too  

Spent a few hours at the ARGC today, having a scan, bloods, teach session for the drugs.....I'm going to be on Fostimon and Merional but they tell me each day which one to take.  Bloods show my FSH is still too high to start so maybe start tomorrow.  Back in tomorrow at 7am    for hysteroscopy and repeat bloods.  I must say it was very painful having to pay for my drugs.  The fostimon doubled in price last week apparently    xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh sorry and also meant to say I hope things are better now Silly? How scary this must have been and have they told you what caused it?
  

Sorry I haven't texted back just wanted to ask if there was a day during teh week that you could do rather than WE? Let me know a good day for you  

x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hi Everyone, 

I just wanted to write a quick note to Kezza to say that your saga this time round has got me gripped! I find myself logging on just to get an update on it all   

I'm    that Tigger sticks and that this is your "third time Lucky" hun. Sounds like it's hearing everyones prays already because from the way its looking, you must certainly be pregnant!! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Silly - so sorry to hear that you've been in hospital    That must have been so worrying for you and your DH. Please, please take it easy and enjoy being pampered!    

Kezza - we're all desperate to know what's going on!! SO, SO hope that it's good news and hope you had a lovely birthday in London    

Tarzangal - I've no idea about the drugs your taking, but really annoying that one has doubled in price  . Can you shop around for it?? It sounds like ARCG are super organised when it comes to monitoring and individualising your treatment plan. Makes QM seem like they are in the dark ages    Sorry to hear about your FSH level and hope it goes well tomorrow  

Nicki - hope you're not too knackered   Congratulations on finishing work and here's to a natural BFP  

Nicnacnoo - I'm praying for you that you get your funding through    

AFM: Just got back from doing parents evening (all the naughty students too) and totally knackered. Last day of teaching for two whole weeks tomorrow WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and DH is off with me too!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to keep you all in suspense- we've been out all day and read your messages on the way home but didn't want to respond. Because I wouldn't be able to do this 


                               
                
         

Thanks for your amazing support. More details tomorrow but HCG is 72 and scan booked for 15th April!! 
Tigger rules!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow! Kezza you must be thrilled! I'm soooooo excited for you! Yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaah! Tigger didn't just double but tripled! Whoopeeeeeee!

Will be back later for a dance!

Hehe! Can't stop smiling! x x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Well done Kezza xx (I told you so ;-) ) couldn't resist sorry 

Sam xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza      
        
  

Congratulations to you and your DH! What a birthday present hey?!

Now... what did I say?

Lots of love lovely Kezza and enjoy this wonderful moment  

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh and welcome to


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls- woke up this morning at 6am needing a pee and feeling really sick. Is this the start of it!!!? Not that I am complaining


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes Kezza!   This is the start of it and generally every Dr will tell you it's a good sign ! I hope it doesn't get too bad though  
I started to get MS from about 8 weeks until I was 17 weeks then I had a break from it and it's started again at 25 weeks.... 
I'm sooo happy for you Kezza - are you going back to work today? Have you told your news to anyone yet appart from us lot??

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad - How did you get on with the second humira shot yesterday night? I hope it was a little less painful than last time   They do sting   xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes I think this is good news!! Apparently if you are having a girl it starts earlier and it is more severe. My Mum had morning sickness for the first 16 weeks with me- that's how she knew she was pregnant! 

We told a good friend who is having treatment at the Lister. And I told my boss this morning and wrote it officially so that they know the dates. 

But we are seeing my best friend and my family this weekend so hoping to tell them in person. And DH's parents are in Oz for a month so we are going to ring on Tuesday (FIL's birthday) to give them the news! 

Nic- how did the shot go?

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant news Kezza!!                             

WELCOME TO CLOUD 9     I have been fluffing up the pillows for you since Monday and you can finally enjoy it. WONDERFUL NEWS!!

P.S I've had morning sickness for most of the week now, I have to pee everynight at 3am and am constantly hungry (ate some toast at 2.30am this morning!). Welcome to the club!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoop Whoop! Been wanting to do that all week!!!!!

Good signs too with the morning sickness and peeing! You do get a brief respite in the middle but not to long! My sickness started at 3+6 and finished at 16 weeks. And was admitted twice with hyperemesis, but now know because of twin pregnancy. If you need any advice from a midwife point of view please ask  

Bella - I have always woken up at 2-4am with the serious mucnhies.........soooooooo hungry. I have found cereal the easiest thing as it is quick and the milk stops you getting heartburn when you lay back down! I was looking back on my posts and I had this from 1 week after ET! Crazy! Sorry I forgot to reply the other day, with all the admission and stuff it slipped my mind. Will get back to you soon.

Pinpin - I can't do weekdays at present as still working mon to fri 9-5 and as getting heavy am pretty tired when I finish. But only three weeks left from next week so can do pretty much anything from 27th April. Are you still signed off??

Hope everyone else is well!

All my love xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - Congratulations!!!!!!                      

That's fantastic news!!!! I'm so happy for you!!  I checked the site about a million times yesterday.  What a fab birthday present.  Enjoy giving all your friends and family the news!!!  I couldn't wait and had to phone everyone on the day as it was the only way it made it seem real!!!

AFM I haven't had any morning sickness.  I have been panicking for the last couple of days that it's a bad sign!  It seems to be taking forever to get to my scan and I still have another week to wait.  I am 6+4 now and worrying about whether it is all going as it should be!  I have had lower back ache, been really moody, got big boobs and got spots but no real sickness issues.  Oh and I have been craving salt and vinegar crisps!

Got to dash as taking my niece out for her birthday today so will write a proper reply to everyone else later.

Charlie xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Whoop! Whoop!

Well done and BIG congratulations Kezza!

[fly]            [/fly]

Liz
xxx

PS - hi Toffeecat and loads of luck on this 2ww


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Charlie - I seem to remember craving salty things was quite common. I craved that and cheese & onion butties in my 1st tri     I only had occassional ms luckily, but some girls were heaving like good 'uns all the way through (and gave birth to boys - Kezza   )

Sorry I'm completely pants at personals   but hello everyone else - lots of exciting things happening on here at the moment!

x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Kezza!

                                     

Like everyone else I was checking all day yesterday!

Lots of love

Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

O & perhaps Kezza you could send me some fresh 

    

Cheers!

Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

First sniff this morning - took about 5 mins for taste to hit.  2 hours later and i was crying with a nosebleed? Is that normal?  

Lucky DH with all these hormones! ha ha xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

First time I've been able to log on as half the city was down yesterday due to some BT fire or something. 

Kezza...        YIPPEE!!! Thank you so much for letting me know last night. I was doing everything to try and log on & getting so annoyed. I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you. What an amazing birthday pressie. You so deserve this and have been such a support to everyone. YIPPEE!!!!

Rosh - well done on the first sniff. It's not so nice is it. I've never had a nose bleed though... 

Toffeecat - welcome back and good luck x

Silly - so sorry to read about your scare. Seems that the worry is never over. I hope you're ok now xxxx

My humira shot was less painful, however I had a panic attack afterwards and couldn't really breath properly and started shaking. DH got really worried, but luckily it only lasted about 15 mins & then I was ok. I just kept repeating to myself 'it's just in your head... don't worry'. Not sure if it was just in my head though. Having to make a big decision about cycling... I'm day 2 now and should start sniffing on day 21. However, I don't re-test my immunes until day 21 which means I won't have the results. ARGC want me to wait and start next month, but I think 1. the humira will be less in my system, 2. My amh is low and perhaps plummetting so even 1 month means something and 3. (which will mean nothing) but I had LIT in October & the effects will be wearing off. What to do If the results come back bad I can stop sniffing I guess... Oh decisions decisions.... 

(Som - I'll update the list & will post it... so much has happened since the last one!!)
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- I would start this month and then stop if the results are bad. You've got nothing to lose and you'll feel better if you start. Sorry about the panic attack- my best friend used to have them all the time and I've done the whole paper bag thing with her (very worrying!). 

Rosh- I would call QM's to check this. usual for it to give you nose bleeds and they might swap you on to injections (better safe than sorry)

Nicki-         

Silly- sorry you've not been well. Again it is probably the tigers telling you to slow down! Sounds like you are more than ready to stop working now!

Pinpin said that the French believe that pregnancies come in 3's. Charlie, Me, ? Who is next?    

TG- hopefully you'll text me when you are back from your Hysto but if not hope it went well and thinking of you!!

AFM- MS seems to be subsiding. Just had to tell a friend- I mentioned it to her last week that we were doing another cycle (she has been brilliant during the last couple of times) and she text on Monday saying she'd had a dream I was pregnant. So I text back and said that I wasn't as it hadn't worked. So she sent me some flowers today to say how sorry she was- so I called and confessed all. Feel bad as I haven't even told my Mum yet! DH has gone to see his best friend and I know he won't be able to resist. Oh well- got to tell someone or we will both burst with excitement!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

yay kezza           made my day sweetie!!!!!!! huge congrats to you and DH !!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Awwww Kezza you made me cry, I'm so totally over the moon for you what a wonderful birthday pressie, woooooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!

I will be back later to do a lil' dance as I'm on my phone travelling up to Lobdon at the mo, I'm going to be walking around with a huge smile on my face all day, yippppiee xxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad - poor you having that panic attack yesterday  it will all be worth it in the end you'll see. Don't worry about taking this drug remember that it is good for you, it is making your body more baby friendly   I have a good feeling that your levels will be within range with only 2 shots as your levels weren't that high to start with.
I totally understand where you're coming from with the timings... I am not entirely sure about the impact of starting the sniffing and then stopping but my guess is I don't think there is any harm in starting the sniffing on day 21 and I guess you'll get the result of the retest on day 24 and if that's not good then you could just stop then. I'm guessing that it might disturb your following cycle by a few days though... Oh decision decision!  

Silly - yes I am still signed off work... I saw my GP this week and she's signed me off for another 6 weeks now 'til 10th May as although I'm doing well with the weaning off the steroids (down to 5mg)for my UC the aim is to make sure I do not flare up once i'm off completely as this would increase significantly the risk of a premature birth and as experience has shown that whilst i was working and weaning off the steroids in January I flared up - hard to say if the stress of working and communting into London had anything to do with it but she reckoned it would help to be stress free - so fingers crossed this is helping. I feel a bit bad for being off work whilst my colleagues are going through a busy time... but my boss is being really good about it and he is covering for me and they have taken an extra person who is helping.
Maybe we could have lunch once you are off work after the 27th April? Are you feeling much better now after the big scare you have had?

Hi to everyone else and i hope you are all looking forward to a 4 days weekend  

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Kezza my lovley- what a few days you've had   but im soooooo happy you got your              
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - here is my official                                        and thanks for letting me know yesterday.  Can I say "I told you so" now?  

Nic - I really feel for you making that decision, I don't know what I'd do.  Pinpin's advice sounds good though?

Toffeecat - good luck on the 2ww, sounds like you have some good embies on board  

Rosh -did you speak to QM about your nose bleed?

AFM had my hysterocopy today and it was all fine.  Met the famous Mr T but only saw him for 5 seconds before the sedative kicked in.  Or maybe it was a mirage    Finally start stimming tonight, starting on Fostimon (in case anyone is interested  ) and now start on the daily visits to the clinic to check my bloods.  I'm hoping that Easter will bring me some very good eggs


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

for my friend TG! Good luck honey for this weekend. 

Pinpin- I wouldn't feel guilty. You are only going to come this way once (or maybe twice) and you'd regret massively it if anything happened to your little one. I had nearly a month off for my treatment and I wouldn't think twice about having more time off if it was to protect Tigger! 

Hi everyone else! Going to test again in the morning just to be sure!!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

kezza - big stonkin congrats for you hun xxxx Its so good to see you finally getting your much deserved BFP, bet you cant wait for that first scan 

Nic - yeay for updating the list, thanks in advance


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS MR & MRS KEZZA!!!!!!  I am sooooooooo thrilled for you!!!  Tigger did us proud!!!  The BEST birthday present EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!  I bet its bliss up there on  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

it's quiet on here but hopefully you're all having a nice Easter break  :

went into argc today for bloods and thought I'd treat myself to a bit of shopping on Oxford Street.  So there I was in Oasis when I got a call from the argc saying I needed to take my next injection asap!  So I had to dump everything and head straight home to do the injection    I'm going to have to start carrying all the needles and drugs around with me. I must say it's quite stressful not knowing when they will call you and when you'll have to do the injections and it's only day 2!  Tomorrow I switch the suprecur sniffing to centrocide which is a down reg injection.  And back in the clinic for an 8:30 blood test.  Think I'll go and have a snooze now, I'm tired from all this commuting to the argc 

Happy Easter everyone and I'll try not to bore you all with my daily argc updates  

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy Easter TG!
It's not a bore listening to your updates.... it's all go go go!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

No not boring at all! You poor thing- sounds exhausting! Talking of exhausting been feeling sick again today and totally pooped. Now told my mum and best friend who both screamed. My bf's dog wondered what all the fuss was about and jumped up right on my tummy!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies - hope everyone is having a lovely Easter  

Rosh - what did QM say about the nose bleed?? Hope you're doing OK, that's the last thing you need   

Tarzangal - wow, ARGC are like Big Brother!! Like the others have said, you really aren't boring us at all. I find it all rather fascinating as it's such a different approach to QM's. All being well, when's your predicted date for EC?

Niccad - so sorry to hear about your panic attack - you poor thing   What did you decide to do in the end? As Pinpin said, it really will all be worth it in the end   

Charlie - sounds like you are having lots of symtoms   Don't worry about not having any morning sickness yet, I've got so many friends who didn't have any throughout the whole pregnancy. I had two days of feeling sick throughout the 3WW and it's only come back this week. As you know I found the 3WW a nightmare and like you I was up and down emotionally, and I burst into tears at work as I was just so anxious about the scan. Hang in there, it really will be worth it when you get to see a heartbeat   

Kezza - it's such a wonderful time telling family isn't it? My mum literally did a dance of joy and I will always remember it. You will start to feel really tired over the next few weeks and super hungry ALL the time!

Pinpin - brilliant news that you've got another 6 weeks off and that work are being do supportive xx

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM: I've had a lovely day today with my brother, his wife and my gorgeous 4 year old niece and the sun even came out. My niece said I'm going to have a baby boy and that it should be called Ruby. I think if I do have a boy that name might give him a bit of a complex   My other sister in law gave birth today so off to see them all tomorrow. She was in labour for 45 minutes, now that's what I call impressive.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys hope you are all having a lovely break!

Kezza.... you are definitely sounding VERY preggers! And animals just know!  

Bella - i spoke to a couple of friends who also had bloody noses after sniffing (it's a side effect apparently along with tumors  ) Anyway, i rang QMs but it went to voicemail so did the rest of my sniffs and no more bloody nose! Have had a cold but that seems to have cleared up too!  Bit more thirsty and tummy feels very heavy - AF should be here in a day i reckon.  Other than that i'm sleeping really well now i'm off BCP and no more headaches!!! Yipeeeee! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone!

Bella - sounds like you're having a lovely time with your family

Rosh - glad you're sleeping better 

I'm on day 4 of stimms and getting used to the argc way of life.  Today I had a scan which was to make sure that I'm producing lots of follies and not just one big one and it all went well.  I've now been switched to a different drug called menorial which is supposed to work on egg quality.  I've also got to have an additional daily injection called cetrocide which is to help with the down reg (I'm also still sniffing). I've learnt to do my own injections as they can call any time of the day to do them and I might be alone.  It was hard but I'm proud to say I managed, the hardest part was piercing the skin with the needle    The Dr today also explained that one of my immunes, the CD56 had come back v high so will need tx for this and getting it re-tested on Tues.  Wow IVF has totally taken over my life at the moment!
xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Tarz - Wow, all sounds very complex!!!  I am sure all the effort will be worth it!!!  Well done you on jabbing yourself!!! x

Hello everyone else, I hope you are all well and have had a lovely Easter!!!

AFM, Had the weekend off, which would have been a right treat, but had my 1st AF in 16 months!!!  Guess the lap has kicked something in.  I know its good I have had one, but I suffer so badly with them so its a double edged sword!!!  Hoping its on its way out as start 4 12hr nights tonight and am training a newbie, so could do with being on the ball!!  Tum & head say otherwise currently though!!!

Anyways, lots of love,   and   to you all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

TarzG- that sounds intense but it looks like they are really looking after you and injecting yourself is never as bad as the thought of it! Keep us posted-  

Nic- soon you'll be desperate for it to arrive so you can start your BCP!!!!! But hope your shifts aren't too difficult.  

Rosh- glad the bloody nose has stopped. Have you got the emergency number as someone should always answer that? If not PM me and I'll find it out for you. You might need it later in your cycle. 

AFM- well this 2ww is worse than the original one! I'm praying so much that Tigger is doing his/her stuff. I had 3 days of feeling really sick and its passed for the last two (hope this isn't a negative symptom). Going to test again on Wednesday and then Saturday! 
We told my family which was lovely. And we are telling DH's tomorrow as its his dad's birthday and this will be their first grandchild. Started on the bio oil already as I've already got bigger boobs and a little bloated tummy. I'm so excited but at the same time I'm trying to contain it in case it doesn't work out!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarzangal - your treatment plan sounds so full on! Glad to hear that your scan went well, so could you see a few follies growing already? God, the needles sound horrible   You are a brave lady   Sounds like you are getting the best possible treatment and you'll get your BFP before you know it xx

Rosh - glad to hear that the nose bleeds have stopped and that you're feeling much better since you came off the BCP. When is your baseline scan?

Nicnacnoo - I'm so pleased that you got your first AF in yonks, but completely appreciate your love / hate relationship with dear Aunt Flo! They were the bane of my life for so long, but this is a really positive thing for you (although rubbish timing!) as it means that things are falling into place for you now   

Kezza - Waiting for the first scan is just awful isn't it. See if you can try and break my record of 8 pee sticks in 2 and a half weeks    As you know I got really down at one point as I'd started to have really horrible nightmares, my symptoms also totally stopped which really worried me. But there was a lovely heartbeat and there will be one for you as well   All being well (which it will be!) you might want to book a private scan in between the 7 and 12 week, just for reassurance.  I'll let you know how I get on in a few weeks at the private clinic xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Hope everyone is having a happy easter break!

Bella - only 4 days until my scan now! Thanks for your words of reassurance!  I am sure everything will be fine.  I can't wait until I've got a proper bump and I can see that things are happening!!  You'll be having a scan a week after me.....I hope the next few weeks go super quickly!

Kezza - I am sure Tigger is doing his/her stuff!  He/She has shown that they are a fighter already!!  Hope you are reassured by the next couple of tests.  I wish the clear blue tests went past 3+ weeks as I would be tempted to do one every week!

Nicnacnoo - hope your AF eases off before work.  It just goes to show that the lap has been good for regulating things.  Hope the pain doesn't get too bad.....I suffer really badly too so can really sympathise    I get really bad migraines with my AF too and haven't had one at all since I have been pregnant which is the longest I have gone without a migraine in 18 years so I am delighted with this side effect!

Tarzangal - glad the scan went well.  ARGC seem really on top of everything and are giving you the best chance possible.  Fingers crossed all your jabs are worth it and everything is going really well.

Rosh - glad to hear that the sniffing is going ok now and you are feeling better since stopping the pill.  When is your first scan?

Niccad - sorry to hear about your anxiety attack.  Hope you are feeling happier about the jabs and about whether to cycle this month or next month.  I am sure whichever month your choose will work out for you.  You don't need any extra stress so just make sure that you feel happy about all of the timings for the treatment.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - I have had some waves of nausea and some dizzy spells.  It must be a case of be careful what you wish for!  I am looking forward to my scan now.....I somehow feel better now that I have reached 7 weeks.  I'm just   that everything is ok and we see a lovely heartbeat.  I am only thinking about there being 1.....I think I will be quite shocked if there are 2 although it would be a lovely surprise!

Charlie xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all - I hope that you've all had lovely Easter weekends. We should have 4 day weekends every weekend I think... So lovely that the sun was shining too...

Tarzangal - in full swing now aren't you! Did they tell you how many follies they saw? Must be lovely having to hike around with all your drugs all the time - especially if they keep telling you different ones to do. Are you now doing scans and bloods every morning? and have you got a breakfast gang? CD56 is a pain in the backside and one which I never managed to get down. Are you having IVIG and steroids for it and if so when will these be? (also - how much is the re-test on the immunes?). Questions questions... Let me know if you fancy a late breakfast this week - I can perhaps arrange a 'meeting' and come over to wimpole street to meet you... xx

Rosh - how are you getting on?

Nicnacnoo - hope that the AF pains have got better. Nothing worse than trying to get on with work when you're having serious cramps. 

hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Charlie - how long to go until your scan? 7 weeks  

Kezza - my friend is now just over 6 weeks and had her scan - she said she had a few days of nausea then nothing and started to panic but there it was... 1 lovely little heartbeat blinking at her! p.s. yes please to the emergency number!  

Bella - not long to go until the private scan! Is it expensive? I would deffo be going for private scans - just for reassurance! hell, i'd probably go buy my own dopler   

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM, plodding along and AF arrived today - no real cramping but it's different to normal which i'm guessing is due to the drugs?? Poor DH is fussing like a demon as i've been feeling so ropey - just headaches, lethargy and night sweats which i've been told is quite normal! hurrah!  DH wants to buy me a shiny new handbag from Bentalls... perhaps i should take advantage!!

Baseline scan is next monday - can't believe it's come around so fast!  So all willing i will be jabbing my fleshy white thighs is 6 sleeps time!! Currently swinging between OMG i'm so excited that i could be preggers soon and damn i want to be off these drugs and back to 'normal'.....


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I hope you all had a good Easter weekend!

Tarzangal - how did the monitoring go over the weekend? I hope you're all ok with the daily trips to the clinic and that you are becoming an expert at the customised injections   What did they say at the scan?  You are not boring us we want to know everything about how you are doing. Daily updates please or else  

Niccad - How are you? I often think of you and I  that the humira is doing its job. Have you decided on whether you will be starting DRing on your day 21 yet? x

Charlie - I am sure the scan will go well and you will feel so reassured after that and it will all seem a lot more real   I think bearing in mind you had 2 blasts there as many chances of them being 2 as being 1 so you could be in with a surprise but what a lovely one hey!?

Kezza - how are you feeling today? The nausea n the first few weeks of it kicking in seems to come and go. Like I said mine saterted at around 8 weeks and some days was very much constant and some days nothing at all. It was worse at around 11-14 weeks. Now it's been back for me for the past 2 weeks and feeling not very well and tired  

Bella - how are you hun? Have you decided on a hospital yet? 

Samia - just saw your pics on ** they are so lovely and you, your DH and your 3 girls look so happy. You form such a perfect family   so lovely to see x

Nicnacnoo - glad to hear that the lap has obviously had some positive effect on your fertility that is very encouraging indeed ! Not so good that you are feeling rubbish though so I hope that he pains had subsided by the time you started your long shifts at the weekend  

Rosh - glad AF arrived on time   I remember my AF post DR was different as well. DH is a sweetheart to have these little attentions to you - I say get that shiny handbag hun !  

Liz -   I hope you and Ellis are well x

Mini me - how are you?  

AFM - I enjoyed having DH around for a 4 days weekend especially as I am feeling sooo tired ATM which is strange as I am not doing much at all but the nausea has come back these past couple of weeks but baby is moving lots which is nice. DH has worked hard at emptying the kitchen from some old rubbish we didn't even know we were keeping and gave the walls a fresh coat of paint before our new kitchen table and chairs were delivered this am. The delivery guys from John Lewis must be wondering whether we are planning on buying the whole store as they were here last week delivering our new bed too ! Anyway now that our bedroom is completely redecorated (all in white and must say I love the result  ) and our kitchen will be finished tonight when DH comes back from work to assemble the freshly delivered kitchen table and chairs we can start thinking about the nursery room which is empty and DH will give it a coat of paint also although it doesn't really need it but it's nice for everything to be freshly done. We went to Mamas and Papas at the WE and made our first purchase for the baby (!) we ordered the nursery furniture which will arrive on the 23rd April - we were so weary of buying anything for the baby yet.... but i guess now we really need to start thinking about making a move. Lots of my friends started buying baby stuff much earlier but I guess for us it's different as we're always worried and never quite believe it's real i guess! Next on the list a trendy travel system which we have our eyes on!

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pinpin - lovely to hear from you, but sorry about the MS rearing it's head again  
Just a quick one on the travel system - don't leave it as late as we did (we too were terrified of ordering anything too early - as in more than a month or so before Ellis was due  )
We found the system for us and were told it was on a 7-8 week lead time. They asked us when the baby was due..................7 weeks! Eek! Luckily it arrived in 5 weeks   

So exciting getting the nursery all decorated

Hello everyone else - good luck with upcoming scans (I too couldn't wait until the 12 week NHS scan, after the clinic viability scan, so went for a private one at 10 weeks) and loads and loads of luck with upcoming testers    

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... I've attempted to update the table. Apologies in advance if I've got things wrong.... xxx

*Mid treatment & about to start*
Toffeecat 3rd ICSI EC 26th March. OTD? (12th April??)	
Tarzangal 3rd ICSI Stimming - day 6 
Rosh75 1st IVF 12th April - baseline scan
Scaruh 1st IVF Lister. Started OCP 29th March
Niccad 3rd ICSI DR starts end of April 
Vendabenda TTC on clomid

*Inbetweenies & hoping*
Bella filla IVF March? 
Rose Got Married on 27th March 
Auntie Bettie at the top of the list at QM!! When will you start?
Nicky70 Deciding on where next. Woking or Lister?
LiliMarlene follow up appt at QM mid April.
A-M Deciding what to do next&#8230; 
Nicnacnoo Waiting to hear on funding for DH hormone treatment
Rooby Taking some time out. How are you getting on?
Grimmy Taking some time out. How are you getting on?
Domenica Decided to move to adoption
Caroline B How are you getting on?

*Pregnant*
Kezza 15th April - first scan 
Pix125 (Charlie) 7 weeks 1 days pg. 9th April - first scan
Bellaboo 8 weeks 4 days pg
Sharny 9 weeks 3 days pg
MiniMe 10 weeks 2 days pg
LauraLou82 22 weeks 4 days pg
Peabrain 22 weeks 5 days pg
Sillybilly 26 weeks and 1 day pg
Pinpin 27 weeks pg

*Mums*
Joy56 Stanley and Arabella born on 23rd March at 36 weeks
Butterfly Jessica Kay born on 5th March
Somnium Tahlie is 3 weeks 1 day old
SarahTM Olive is 1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days old 
Sleepy Dwarf Liam born on 28th January 2010
Feline 20 Kai & Layla born on 7th January 2010
Wombly Charlie Nicholas born on 16th January 2010
Samia Aaliyah is 6 years old and Keira is 1. Eva is 5 months 
Margot & Jerry Ellis is 1
Tanya Jess was born on 30th December 2008


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Niccad - I think _*I*_ may even be able to get my head around who's where now 

  

Liz
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic- I'm 5 weeks and 3 days and i will do my ticker after the first scan. See you start DR'ing at the end of this month- yippee!!

Pinpin- I'm ok thanks. Felt a bit sick and had heartburn this morning but i'm ok now. Very tired though. I'm counting down the hours until I finish work and can go to bed! So looking forward to my scan as it might seem a bit more real. Sorry you've been unwell again- but good news that the baby is moving lots. 

Hi everyone else. I did another test last night (a cheapy one from sainsbury's) and it came up with a strong 2nd line straight away. Going to do my clearblue one towards the end of the week and hoping it says 3+ weeks.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - well done on updating the list.  I'd love to meet up this week, maybe thursday or friday?  I think Friday would be better as I'm likely to have another scan on thursday and this morning there was a 2 hour wait    (fortunately the argc has a large supply of Heat, OK and Hello magazines so I didn’t die of boredom) so if we do Friday and I have just bloods I'll be much quicker and easier to fix a time to meet up.  Plus I should have immunes back then so we can discuss!  Great to hear you’re starting so soon.

Kezza - it must be really hard to get through these few weeks but I'm      everything will be ok at the first scan

Pinpin - sorry you've been feeling so poorly again

Rosh - wow that's come around fast......and once you start the stimms it feels like you're "properly" doing the treatment

Nicnacnoo - hope you're not suffering too much    but I think the AF must be a good sign?

Charlie - best of luck with your scan 

AFM - day 6 of stimms today and had my repeat immunes and 2nd scan.  I have 6 follies each side which initially I was disappointed about as I have bad egg quality and a low fertilisation rate (30% last time – with ICSI!!) so was secretly hoping for a giant haul of eggs in the hope that one might be good.  But they explained that they are concentrating on the quality.  They really believe they can influence this with the combination of drugs and close monitoring so I am going to trust them.  If I get 12 good eggs I will be over the moon.  I’m getting used to carrying the drugs around and fortunately so far have always been at home when I need to inject.  I have to do a morning centrotide injection as well now which has a long needle and is very painful.  It is getting very tiring going in every day for bloods but then I would go there every day for the rest of my life if it meant I could be a Mum...

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

What about a meet up this month? 

Thursday 22nd is a good day for me. I don't mind organising but if you could come back to me before this weekend with dates you can do then I'll send out a post with which dates are the most common

kezza and tigger x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Niccad - you really are a super star! Thank you so much for the update on where everybody is currently at     and brilliant news that you start DR at the end of the month.

Kezza - a meet up sounds like an excellent idea   Thursday 22nd is good for me, but can't do Wed 21st xx

Tarzangal - I know you seem a bit disappointed with 12 follies, but I think that's great news! You should get some lovely eggs with that follie count. The centrotide injection sounds horrid, but it will all be worth it when you get your BFP.  The clinic really do seem like they are looking after you  

Pinpin - can't believe that you haven't been tempted before now. I completely know what you mean about it all sinking in though and jinxing things, but we were looking at buggies in John Lewis on Saturday and have already picked the one we want!! Sorry to hear the MS is back again, but it will all be worth it in the end when you get to hold your beautiful baby in your arms. I think we're either going to go for Frimley Park which has got the best rating, but is a 45 drive away (but only 5 minutes from DH's work) or Kingston Hospital.  It looks like Kingston have got their act together, so I'm a bit more relaxed about going there now.

Nicnacnoo - hope the AF pains weren't too bad in the end?

Rosh - wow! I remember when it was 6 months until the start of your treatment. I can't believe that your baseline scan is next Monday.  My private scan is £100 and hopefully will be worth every penny to see a little heart beat again.

Charlie - not long now!! I think it might be twins   

AFM: We've been looking after our 3 year old niece today and have got her for the first time overnight! Had a lovely day at the Natural History Museum looking at dinosaurs and the giant whale. Totally knackered now!! Got to wear my TFL 'Baby on Board' badge which secured me a seat on the underground during the rush hour home which I'm really chuffed about.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

22nd should be ok for me.  I should be on my 2ww.  Not sure yet when EC will be but I reckon about a week from now....

xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls  

Quick one from me to say I'd love to meet up again but sometimes feel like maybe I shouldn't   As Niccad updated the list (and a big thank you hun  ) I feel like a fraud can't say why... (don't know why either anyway!!) I wish you all the babydust in the world and I know it will happen someday to all of you.................and a little secret: the feeling never goes away even after 3 babies I still want more                 Greedy hey?? More on that later, much later!!!!!!!!!

Love and   to all,

Sam   

P.S: a day or evening meet up?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

And Pinpin,thanks for the lovely comments on our pictures hun (big hugs as no smiley from mob) xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

bellaboo75 said:


> It looks like Kingston have got their act together, so I'm a bit more relaxed about going there now.


Hi Bella - Kingston Hospital's Maternity Dept is brilliant (and always has been from what friends have also told me, who now have older children), so please have no worries about going there. 
Yes, the Antenatal Dept is bloody chaotic and a bit of a shambles, but the actual midwives and consultants, once you're in labour and on the post-natal wards afterwards are fantastic and really look after you amazingly well.

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Samia- you are not a fraud and have been amazingly supportive to us all. So please come!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Liz thank you so much for the advice re-travel system, I've spoken to my DH and we're going to get that ordered swiftly! I think because we are expecting a summer baby and it's still very wintery out there it really doesn't feel as though our little man is gonna be here for months and months yet !  
Also thank you for the reassuring comments about Kingston hospital   i find the antenatal department v. chaotic indeed a bit factory like but it does sound as though the actual labour ward and post natal ward are good so that is v. important x
How are you doing with little Ellis?

Kezza good idea to have another meet up and i really want to make this one as i missed the last one! The 22 april is good for me  

Niccad thank you v. much for updating the list   WOW I can't believe that I in theory should be the next one to give birth eeeek!  I guess it should be a close call between Silly and I though ! 

Samia you are most definitely NOT a fraud!!! You are v. much needed on here and at the meet ups and putting myself back to the days when I believed I would never get pg I remember how much I valued the contributions of the girls who had been successful - if none here had inspiring success stories to talk about then I think the website wouldn't achieve what it is set to!   well this is my view anyway! xx

Bella Wow! Well done for investigating the bits and pieces you will need early on. As Liz said it's the right thing to do being organised !

Tarzangal   for being disappointed with this perfect number of follies and even better that there are six on each side, well balanced ! How many days into stimms are you? When do you think EC might be?  

Lots of love to all,

Pinpin x

PS: the new kitchen table and chairs are looking great


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Sorry for barging in on you all like this, but i need a bit of advice. 

I recieved a letter today from QM saying that from the 1st April - they will only be transferring one embyro back (hopefully a blastocyst - if the emby gets to that stage), this is to reduce the number of multiple births. 

Supposedly it depends if you are in the "high risk" catergory, which i have been told is if you are under 35, and it will be likely that you could fall pregnant with IVF. 

Has anyone else recieved a letter like this? Im actually really upset about it?!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

just had some sad news. A girl that I work with (who does the same job but in a different area) went into premature labour over the weekend at 5 1/2 months. She unfortunatley lost it. 

So make sure you are all getting plenty of rest and looking after yourselves! I know these things are unusual and the risk is small but I'm going to finish early today! 

Tigger has been reminding me that she is there all day but giving me another blout of MS and sore (.)(.)'s. I think I'm going to have to get some maternity bras at the weekend as I'm struggling with my current ones. Not that I am complaining in the slightest. I've gone from a 34DD to a 36E and I'm not even 6 weeks yet! 

Keep the posts coming ref 22nd and I'll think of somewhere to meet.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Kezza - I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. I stupidly assume that if I get the illusive extra line on the test that it'll all be ok, but in reality know that there are a ton of hurdles to get through afterwards. I hope that all you pg ladies are able to rest up and that you aren't under too much pressure at work etc. xxx

I'm on for the 22nd too...  

Always Hoping - welcome to the thread. I haven't received a letter, but i'm an oldie so guess I wouldn't anyway. I'm meant to start with QM in June (although I'm going to cancel as I've decided to fund a cycle with ARGC). 

Samia - please please come. It was lovely to see you last time, oh, and the pics on ** are amazing. They are all so beautiful xxxx

Tarzangal - hey you. Hope that the injections/scans/bloods are going well and that the constant commute isn't too tiring. Friday should work for me (although I have a work project which might take over). Let me know what time suits... I can meet you at ARGC as I want to pick up my prescription whilst I'm there... xx

Hello   to everyone else x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey All, 

Criteria for this eSET is: 

aged under 35 years
having your first or second IVF Treatment
Have good quality Embryos 
Have at least 2 extra embryos to freeze

I am hoping to find out some more info, and will keep you posted. 

Look forward to joining you all when i start treatment in June

S xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Always hoping- I think most clinics only transfer 1 embie if it gets to blasts are you are under 35. The lister certainly recommend that you only have 1. Apparently transferring two blasts doesn't increase your chances of getting a BFP! 

Best of luck for starting your treatment- it will be here before you know it!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - what a sad story, I can't begin to imagine what she must going through  

Nic - have PMd you re Friday

Always - they will only recommend SET if you're in with a strong chance so don't worry, they want it to work as much as you do 

Pinpin - good that the new furniture looks nice   I'm on day 7 so day 8 tomorrow. I have another scan tomorrow so will ask them when EC is likely to be.  I'm getting excited and a bit scared.

Had a shock today as thought I'd accidentally injected into a vein in my leg as I got a lot more blood than normal when I pulled the needle out.  However after examining my legs under different lights for about an hour I decided I was ok.  Can't wait to stop these injections though.  Had to do 3 today    xx

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope everyone is well - nearly the weekend thank goodness!!!
4 days left of sniffing hopefully - i'm so over these night sweats and being irrational!!
My sister decided today was a good day to announce her pregnancy over the phone - totally thrilled for her but her timing leaves a lot to be desired and she knows all about the IVF.  Nothing like additional pressure on DH and i for first time success - feeling like a bit of a dribbler!  

Kezza - gosh i'm a DD... E in 6 weeks!! OMG... my poor back will be so sore if i follow suit!  Did your CB Digis come?

TG - poor you with the injections - very brave! Hope there won't be too many more to go  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rosh- sorry about your sister's timing but it happens to us all. I found out on the day that I was told it was IVF or nothing, that my SIL was expecting her 3rd (greedy cow). When I told my brother on Saturday that I'm BFP he said "about time!" and I said "it is not like I've been not getting pregnant on purpose". Don't feel under any more pressure though as you will get there and it will be even more sweet. 4 days until you start stimming!!!! Yippee!! 

yes the clr blue tests arrived yesterday. going to try and resist until saturday morning as my dates say I'm 6 weeks so it should be 3+ on the test. 

Hi TG- you poor thing. that must have been worrying. I remember doing one of mine and it bleed lots. And then it left a nasty bruise! You can't be far away from EC now- I think it will be Tuesday or Wednesday next week!!!! How exciting!!! Tigger is bouncing around at the thought of having another pregnancy buddy!!! Remember we said that by this time next year we'll be pushing our babies down Twickenham high st- I'm holding you to that!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

Golly what a beautiful day.........!

Rosh - only 4 days left, it is getting exciting now! it always seems like so long when you are going through the different stages, but by the time you get to the end it doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago you started. Sorry about your sisters timing, I'm sure she is just excited but if she knew about the IVF she could have at least waited a while, I'm sure she could have hid it! But who knows, you maybe new mums together....... that would be lovely x

Tarzangal - sorry to hear about the worry with your injections. Generally if you draw back a little before you plunge and you see no blood in the syringe then you aren't in a vein, if you were you'd get a load of blood backflow and mix with the drugs. I bled really bad after my trigger, and got a massive bruise....... are you sporting one today? Hope EC is soon for you x

Kezza - thanks for replying to my PM, feeling much better today and more confident with how things are going now  You think your rate of growth is impressive........ when I started the treatment I was a lovely little 34b, by the time I was 6 weeks PG I was an impressive 36e, and I've never looked back! Hope the CB tests give you the answers you want but don't fret if it still comes back 2-3 weeks, I never managed to hit the 3+ weeks and that was with very strong twins on board. I gave up on trying to hit it when I reached 7 weeks!

Pinpin - I too have been busy ordering after hearing what Liz said about taking time to arrive. I have the cot and mattress coming next Friday, with a nappy stacker, bedding and toy chest (dumping chest) and am waiting for my Health in Pregnancy grant to clear (make sure you get yours) so I can carry on without wiping out my savings entirely. I'm now off work completely (explain all in a mo) so can meet any time now (well, if I have nothing else penciled in that is!) And the race is on, who wil burst first, think I might give you a good run for your money as twins rarely go over 38 weeks 

Niccad - Hope you are well? Glad to hear the DR will start soon, I think you are doing the right thing. Thanks for updating the list, what a big group we are!

Mini, Bella, Charlie - Glad to hear all ok with you loely PG girlies, what a boom we shall have later in the year!

Always - Welcome to the thread, sorry can't help on the letter, QM's have washed their hands of me now I'm PG, I guess they have done their bit

Sorry to anyone I have missed, on my phone and we all know how that is!

AFM - I am officially a lady of leisure! I had last week off after my bleed as per DRs advice. Went to go into work on tuesday and had to fight back the tears all the way. When I got to work my friend asked how I was and said she was suprised to see me back, and I truned into a blubberring mess! Once I camed down I realised that travelling all the way into london 5 days a week wasn't good........ so I'm signed of until they arrive! Yippee!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Silly - congrats on being a lady of leisure!

Kezza - really hoping our vision of pushing our babies down Twick High St comes true  

Rosh - 4 days to go!!  how exciting!! and nice to have a cycle buddy on here  

well this cycle for me is full of dramas.  Today's drama was a call from the argc telling me to come in tomorrow for ivig!  No explanation of my immune results or why I need it just told to come in and bring a good book as I'll be there for 4 hours on the drip!  I've freaked out a bit as wasn't expecting this and always said I'd prefer not to have ivig.  I'm now waiting on a doctor to call me to explain.  Am in 2 minds about this.  On one hand the idea of ivig is a bit scary, on the other I'm throwing so much at this cycle (start on my steroids tomorrow) that I feel like I might as well chuck a bit of ivig in as well.  I'm so desperate for it to work.  Agggghhh.  Why is life so hard?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

TG- I think I know you better than anyone on here so I know I can be honest with you. The reason you went with ARGC was down to the individual plan and the close monitoring- seems like they are just looking out for you and giving you the maximum chances. If you don't do IVIG and it doesn't work- you always be wondering if that would have made the difference. You know I feel the same about immunes and particularly IVIG but I'm sure they wouldn't give it to you if you didn't need it. So my view is to do it all and then no regrets.   

Managed to put my back out lifting a light bag off the floor. Its a trapped nerve so very annoying and more annoyed at myself for coming out of the cotton wool for a second!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Am sorry am being such a bad FF friend, little one is getting better and getting into more of a routine, so I promise I will try to be better!  You were all there for me when I needed you so I will try.  This website was soooo much help to me the past couple of years.

Anyway, have no idea where any of you are at, I will try to log on more often from now on and next time I will read back the posts, but just want to say hi, send you all a  .

Gonna try catch up on your news now.

Sleepy xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - thanks for your msg, I'm going to speak to a doc tomorrow as a nurse called me back but would prefer a more senior opinion.  I have always felt that the main problem is my egg quality and ARGC said this at my first visit so want to make sure I understand it all properly first, it may be that a high dose of steroids will do the trick as well 

Sleepy - hi, it's good to hear from you.  Nic did a chart to update us all on where everyone is at, it's further down the page

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Just a super quick one from me to wish Charlie the best of luck tomorrow with the 7 week scan     Let us know how you get on as I'll be thinking of you all day! 

Will do proper personals tomorrow xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Charlie!!!! We should take bets on whether there will be one or two!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks girls.  I am feeling nervous! Must have woken up a million times last night!  We shall be leaving shortly.  I shall be 8 weeks at the weekend so hopefully the scan will show a lovely heart beat (or 2!)

Kezza - So sorry to hear about your friend.  That's so sad.
I'm going to the theatre on the 22nd so unfortunately can't make the meet up.  It's so typical as I haven't really got much in my diary at the mo!  Hope your test shows what you want to see tomorrow.  I did one when I was 5w+3 and it showed 3 weeks + so you should be fine but don't worry if it still shows 2-3 as your hormones are obviously rising lots anyway.

Tarzangal - good luck with your ivig drip today if you decide to go ahead.  I don't really know anything about this type of thing but I guess you just have to trust your clinic know what they are doing and are thinking about what's best for you.  I certainly felt the same when I was coasted for a few days which was really frustrating.  I know it's a different scenario but I think you just have to trust that they know best.

Silly - Great news you are signed off and now a lady of leisure!  I hope you can get lots of relaxation in the sunshine before the babies arrive!

Rosh - good luck with your scan on Monday and your first stimming jab!!  The night sweats totally stopped for me once I started my jabs.  I think it's hard whenever you hear pregnancy news and try not to feel any pressure.  I found out during my 2ww that a friend was pregnant and I was really upset but it's all the more special when you get your BFP!

Niccad - hope things are good with you.

Pinpin - you are making me want to decorate!  Everything sounds lovely!

Got to dash as don't want to be late!!  Hi to everyone else.

Charlie xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

You've probably already left but GOOD LUCK CHARLIE! Wonder if you will be joining me in twin camp?


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck Charlie xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

charlie - I hope that it goes really well today. Good luck xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Charlie just popping in to hear your good news! I'm hoping double trouble!!!   xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Well I am still in total shock!!  We saw a lovely heartbeat and then another lovely heartbeat so it's twins!!!!!!!    But there is a twist as they are identical twins!!!!!!  Julie said it was so rare she had only ever seen it 3 times after IVF!  So thank god the other one didn't stick otherwise it would be triplets.  We are totally over the moon but in shock as it is a scenario we didn't even consider!!  After years of heart break it feels absolutely amazing!  I am worried about the extra risks but just hoping we can get through the next 7 months ok.  It's really weird as I kept waking up all night thinking it was 2 and up to then I was convinced it was 1.  I have always wanted twins so it will be double trouble for us!

Thanks for all your best wishes!!  Miracles really can happen!

Charlie xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Charlie - YIPPEEEE!!! That is just so amazing. Many many congratulations. Question - how do they know it's identical twins? xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie               

I guess they know they are identical because of where the sacs are? That is brilliant news- I had a feeling!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Wooooooooo Charlie! Congratulatins to you and your DH! And identical twins too, how special! Nt that I am an expert or anything   but if need you any advice re:twins/pregnancy risks, scans etc please let me know I will be more than happy to advise as everyone else knows. Although I have finished work I can't seem to take my midwife hat off!

Nic - Identical twins come frpm the same egg and so share a placenta and sometimes water (although often they have their own bag) It basically means that they are genetically identical as one egg has split. On the scan they would have seen either one bag or one yolk sac but two babies meaning identical. Non-identical are two seperate eggs and sperm and so have separate placenta and separate bags of water, thus they have it a bit easier than the identical ones not having to share. Identical twins require much more closer monitoring than non identical to make sure one isn't being greedy and taking all the food from the placenta! Silly babies!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!  Yes they are both in the same sac....the scan is really clear showing one sac and 2 separate babies.  It's so amazing!  

Thanks Silly..I really appreciate it as I am quite scared about the risks of them sharing everything as you said and hoping that they both stay healthy.  I don't know anything about identical twins as I had never even thought about it before!  Also any advice on a twin pregnancy is much appreciated!!!

Kezza - not long til your scan now either!  It makes all the jabs and stress worthwhile!

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza - You could well be having two, who knows?? As you know only one put back doesn't obviously guarantee only one. How cool would that be These things always happen in gluts! We recently had a woman who had two put back and had triplets, two identical and then another separate so it does happen!

Charlie - One piece of advice, DO NOT LOOK ON THE NET! Seriously, there are risks in identical twin pregnancies, but if you read about them too much you'll freak yourself out and be a wreck for the entire pregnancy. So stay away!!!!!!!! I'll give you a bit of time to digest the news and then any particular questions just throw my way!


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Charlie - wonderful news! Identical twins! Thats really brilliant, so happy for you!

I haven't been posting on here for a while, mostly because I've been going through the dreaded 2WW and I've been so nervous throughout it all!!

Anyway, my OTD was today and I tested and got my long awaited        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just can't believe it - I'm still in shock but I can't stop grinning!!  The test showed a postive in less than 10 secs and I got a proper dark line  

I went into the Lister first thing this am on my way to work to to get my HCG level blood test done and I got a call back this afternoon saying it was at 264! Not sure how high that is but since their base level is 25 for pregnancy, I think its ok  

Funny actually but 5 mins after I tested this morning I was sick - my first morning sickness apparently - as if it was on a timetable or something! Bizzarre!

I hope all is well with everyone, am busy at work but will post again later. xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow lots of good news on here today
Toffeecat - congratulations,
Charlie - lovely news about the identical twins


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Toffecat & Charlie         

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Toffeecat-      x

Charlie-   WOW, identical twins  

Tarz- Sounds like ur clinic are really doing their best for you, im sure it will all be worth it in the end x

Silly- I hope you have got your feet up, relaxing x

Niccad- Thanks for updating the info   Hope you are doing ok x

Rosh- Not long to go hun, and your be rid of those nasty night sweats and headaches x

Kezza- Not long to go my lovley and ur get to see tigger flickering away at you x

Mini, Pinpin, Bella- Hope your all doing ok x

Big hello to anyone i may have missed x

AFM- Im now on countdown till our 12 wk scan..... 2 weeks today to go! 
Got midwife appointment for the tuesday before scan ( Silly what should i expect from midwife appointment?) x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie -                      FANTASTIC NEWS!! Wow, identical twins is amazing. Isn't it amazing to see the heartbeats      Were there lots of tears of joy?

Kezza - the situation with your friend sounds just horrific    I can't imagine what they must be going through. I've decided that work is totally taking a back seat until I give birth, like you said, I just don't want to take any chances.

Margot - thanks for the advice re: Kingston hospital  

Pinpin - how's the nursery looking now??

Sharny - I had my GP appointment on Wednesday and he's referred me to Kingston at my request. How long did it take to hear from them?? Can't believe you only have 2 weeks to go now - it's gone so quickly  

Tarzangal - hope all the injections are going well and that you made an informed decision about the ivig.  I only know it because my brother was diagnosed with having a rare immune disease and I think he was on that drug for a few days as he was practically paralysed in hospital.  How are you doing in terms of the sizes of your follies?    

Rosh - not long now!! Fingers crossed that the drugs have done their thing! Sorry to hear that you were upset with your sister. That happened to me too, apart from my brother was really sweet about telling me. But as Silly said, I'm sure you will both have a little bundle to look after at the same time    

Silly -    for being signed off  

Sleepy - HELLO   What's it like being a mum!!

Toffecat -            CONGRATULATIONS! Such wonderful news. You must be over the moon and you have an excellent hcg count too xx

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying the better weather? AFM: I'm enjoying the benefits of being a teacher and even managed to get sun burnt yesterday at Hampton Court Palace. Have had to buy some maternity jeans (highly recommend the Topshop on Oxford Street as all the maternity clothes are in a separate bit so no queues for trying or buying  ). Marking coursework today, but don't mind as managed to do a load in the garden


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!!!!

Charlie - WOW!!!!  A matching pair!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  that is such fantastic news, I am thrilled for you honey x

Kezza - Glad all is well with you and Tigger, hope you are not too sickly x

Silly - Make the most of being a lady who lunches!!  Hey, the weather has been a good start to your mat leave, they say the sun shines on the righteous! x

Toffeecat -   Woo hoo!!!!!  Huge congratulations to you x

Tarz - Sorry you are having a rough time of it, I have everything crossed that it'll all be worth it x

Bella - Glad you are making the most of the holidays!!!  Nothing like a bit of sunshine to lift your spirits hey! x

Sharny - Not long now!!  How exciting! x

Niccad - Thanks for updating the info, VERY useful!  Hope all is well with you x

Hello to everyone else, sorry I have 'lost' a few days again!!!

AFM - Well, rotten weekend with the AF, but as many of you said, this is HOPEFULLY a good sign.  All gone and better now anyway!Have been on nights all week (hence missing a few days!) and  to be honest, what a RUBBISH week!!  Has been a nightmare and stressful for various reasons, so I am more than pleased I am off til Tuesday!!!  No overtime for me!!!  I shall enjoy a dabble on the Grand National tomorrow, the bookies will be rubbing their hands together when they see me coming  !!!
Still no news on DH funding....have to admit, I'm gutted reading on here that QM have changed the policy and will now only transfer 1 embie.  Stupid me feeling so upset by it when I dont even know if I'll be able to get to that stage!!!  Do I sound pathetic to say it makes me feel insecure?  Oh anyway, it doesn't affect me yet, guess I'm being daft about it!!

I wish you all a LOVELY weekend, enjoy the spring weather!

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Evening ladies!

First off.....                                 And all of that lot is for the very lovely and lucky Charlie and her twins! yipeeee and Toffeecat and her BFP *HOW BLOOMING WONDERFUL*!!

I am doing okay - have purchased lots of lovely maternity and bubba pressies for my sister so i'm looking forward to giving her them! My dad has been ever so sweet checking on me and i am fine, i just wish she'd waited until i had the IVF out of the way to tell me so that i wasn't such a total dribbler! I've just had a little cry over Charlie and Toffecats news... DAMN THESE HORMONES   

Gonna get some gardening in this weekend and then it's scan day! yipeeee! Now if AF can just leave before then i'll be most happy... she seems to be enjoying an extended visit at the moment! xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Looks like I picked a good time to log back on.  Great news here today.

Toffeecat - huge congrats.

Charlie - great news for you too, double trouble, but would heed Silly’s advice re the dreaded Google search engine!!

Silly - guessing you’re on mat leave, sorry haven’t read back, but thought you’d another few weeks.  Must meet for coffee or a walk down the river.

Hi to everyone else especially the ‘oldies’ I’ve met.  Hope you’re all doing ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Toffeecat- what wonderful news for you, and wel done for staying away, that is self control! Of which I have none! Well done and roll on scan day!

Sleepy- Yes on maternity leave/sick leave, bit of a long story which I would love to share over a coffee and thames side walk........ PM me when you are free and we'll arrange a meet up, and I can meet your gorgeous little fella!

Sharny- The first midwife appointment is to take a history from you, both medical and pregnancy, look at any medical problems you may have, take lots of blood for HIV, Hep B, Rubella, Syphillis, Full Blood Count, Blood Group, Sickle Cell and Thallasaemia, and a urine sample. She'll talk to you about your local options on where to have your baby, although you can go wherever you want, and depending on your health whether you need to see the doctors at all. IVF doesn't mean high risk anymore, once you are pregnant you are in the same boat as everyone else, and if no other medical problems you shouldn't need to see a consultant. She'll also take your blood pressure to compare it throughout the pregnancy to see if it rises. She probably won't listen to the baby's heartbeat as too early to guarantee she'll find it, and it will only stress you if she doesn't. She'll also talk to you about healthy eating, what to avoid, exercise, and overall normal pregnancy symptoms and how to manage them. All being well she won't need to see you for 6 weeks, which may seem like a long time after all the appointments and scans you are used to, but at this stage there really is nothing to do except grow your baby. When you see her at 16 weeks she can have a listen  

I'm tucked up in bed after a lovely afternoon with DH when he arrived home from work dow thegarden centre and sowing all my seed ready to take down the allotment! My younger brother has been admitted to hospital this evening so will probably go and see him tomorrow! Night night x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- you are going to be the most useful FF friend ever! I've booked an appointment with my GP for next week after my scan so I can get the ball rolling with other things. 
Hope your brother is ok. xx 

Hi Sleepy- nice to hear from you. hope your little man is doing well and you are loving being a mummy! xx

TG- nice to see you today. Get that PMA sorted and I'll pray lots! xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning girls,

Wowweeee lots has been going on, I'm so sorry I haven't been around for ages but I'm pleased to say that my FIL has now been discharged from hospital and all the family that have been staying with us have left this morning so FINALLY I've got a spare half hour to catch up with you all...

*Charlie* - OMG, identical twins!!!!!!     how totally magical. You must be over the moon, congratulations my love 

*Toffecat* - Woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo    another third time lucky success story for the wonderful Lister. Congratulations to you and your DH, I hope you are feeling okay 

*Tarzangal* - Your cycle at ARGC sounds very intense but the level of individual care really is impressive. I'm sorry that all the monitoring has thrown up immune issues that you were hoping to avoid but it will all be soooooo worth it when you get your much deserved BFP 

*Rosh* - Good luck for your baseline scan on Monday, it sounds like you are responding really well to the DR... the night sweats are awful aren't they 

*Nicnac* - Your lap seems to have had a really positive effect on your AF  step one to your BFP complete, yipppieee! QM's new policy on SET seems very strange and definitely worth more investigation... if you feel strongly hun then put up a fight grrrrrrr! Once again I am shocked that such a sweeping policy has been introduced, every case should be assessed individually!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Pinpin* - It's so lovely to hear you are nesting, I bet your home is looking lovely. I've made a list of housey stuff I want to get sorted before our wee one arrives... DH doesn't know what's in store for him yet 

*Nic* - How are you lovely? Not too long until you start living the hectic ARGC lifestyle, with such a perfectly tailored cycle this WILL be your time, I've already got everything crossed for you hun  ps. thanks so much for updating the list.

*Kezza* - How are you feeling sweetie? Good luck with your clearblue tests, I ended up hiding tests from DH as he kept telling me off for my pee stick obsession  I can make the 22nd, we've got our scan that day so if people don't mind I'll bring my little picture.

*Samia* - I wanna see your pics, do you have a ******** link? I hope you and your little family are all doing well. Never feel a fraud, your story is so totally inspiring.

*Always* - Welcome to the thread honey, good luck with your journey xxxx

*Sleepy* - Lovely to hear from you, how's your beautiful boy?

*Bella* - I'm glad you've been enjoying your holiday in the sunshine. I've been trying to save shopping for maternity clothes until after my 12 week scan but I might have to give in as everything is getting really uncomfortable and I can't keep walking around with my top button open!! 

*Sharny* - Nearly 12 week scan time, yippppieeeee! How are you feeling?

*Silly* - I hope you are doing okay after your scare hun and I'm so pleased that you are now on maternity leave, your body is working twice as hard to look after your twin tigers so you really will need to start putting your feet up  Although I wish you were still working and that you were my midwife... I had my first appointment on Thursday and mine didn't cover anywhere near as much stuff as you suggested they might. I don't know if it was because they were running an hour late and couldn't find my notes  but she didn't do my blood pressure or a urine sample and when I asked about our options she looked at me like I was an idiot as my GP had already booked us into The Royal Surrey without even discussing it with me  DH and I have discussed it and I think we would have chosen The Royal Surrey anyway as friends have reassured us that they are great but I can't help feeling that we haven't got off on the best foot. She didn't even ask me how I was feeling and wasn't even remotely interested when I said how nervous I was after the journey we'd been on, hmmm! Sorry rant over  I hope your bro is okay x

Hi to Nicki70, Liz and anyone I've missed.

AFM - Other than my slight disappointment after my first Midwife appointment I'm feeling great. I'm fast approaching 11 weeks and having trouble thinking about anything other than our 12 week scan. I'm sooooo nervous as our seven week scan feels like a very long time ago and I've had so few symptoms. Apart from a few seconds of queasiness in week 5, I haven't had any morning sickness at all! I know I should count my blessings but I can't help worrying, we never stop do we! That said I'm trying my best to relax and enjoy every second, every day we get through I feel blessed and giddy with love for my bloated tummy 

Enjoy the sunshine girls 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Clearblue said 2-3 weeks this morning!!! Yes I've also get a pee stick obsession (and having to hide them from my DH) so I'm going to do the last one on Tuesday with the hope that it says 3+ before my scan. Feel more relaxed this morning! Sun is shining, no work for two days, DH is at home and I'm pregnant- life is good!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Mini - Why don't we meet in the next couple of weeks before your scan? Don't know how feasible this is for you with work and the like. But PM me and we'll arrange something soon. We can go over the things you feel you missed out on, although no equipment left with me now so no BP although I'm sure it'll be fine! Sounds like your midwife must have been feeling the pressure a bit, but even so thats no excuse for not having empathy and time to listen and answer questions, grrrr makes me soooooooo mad! 

Kezza - What you said is so sweet.......... life is indeed good, enjoy the sunshine.......


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All  

Bella- We received our 12wk scan date through the post, just over a week after our gp's appointment. Yours should come through soon huni x

Silly- Thank you for the midwife appointment info   x

Hope you all have enjoyed the lovely weather this weekend x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Woohoo! lots of fab news on here!

Charlie    twinnies!      what a brilliant surprise for you

Toffeecat - so, so pleased that you've got your lovely BFP! Such a lovely thing to read about

Sleepy - let me know when you're about for a meet-up  



2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> IVF doesn't mean high risk anymore, once you are pregnant you are in the same boat as everyone else, and if no other medical problems you shouldn't need to see a consultant.


That's exactly my opinion too Silly - unfortunately my midwife at the booking appointment said that due to it being an IVF pregnancy, I'd have to see the consultant (although that was due to my age too). I was so peeved about it at the time and asked the consultant why an IVF pregnancy should be any different from a normal pregnancy once you actually were pregnant - they couldn't really give and clear answers as far as I could see.
However it did mean that I got to have regular scans and see the baby every 4 weeks or so, so in the end I was glad of receiving that level of care - apart from having to hang around for hours in the ANC unit, waiting to see the consultants  
Oh and after I'd given birth, I had 2 midwives & 2 health visitors tell me that because my pregnancy and birth had been so straight forward and problem free, I would have been a prime candidate for a home birth! 

Hope all is well with you and that you can truly start to chill now you are on ML  I also hope your brother is ok 

Kezza - think I'd totalled about 11 pee sticks by the time I had my viability scan (oops!  ) but it's so amazing seeing those lines and/or words isn't it? I too hid a few from DH 
We also sneaked in a private scan at 10weeks as there was no way I could wait from 7.5weeks to almost 13 weeks for the next scan.

Mini - it's so hard not to panic about every scan (think it's only natural when a long hard journey has been involved to get here), but enjoy every minute of every day and week too, as it's so fantastic. That goes for everyone else too! I do slightly regret being so paranoid about everything all the time and if I had my time again I'd try to relish every minute of it.

Hello everyone else I've missed too - bring on more fabby posts 

Liz
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, short one from me.
Baseline scan was perfect, unfortunately as I'm 10lb over My BMI Since starting treatment, Nick cancelled my cycle. I'm crushed & feel like a total failure x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Rosh, I'm so, so sorry to hear that   what a total poo! I'm also quite shocked they did that, to be honest! 
Have they given you an indication of when you can go again  
Please, please, please don't feel like a failure
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Rosh -        So so sorry to hear about your treatment being cancelled after getting so far. It seems hugely unfair that they have cancelled it at this stage. SURELY if they don't want people to gain just 10lbs they shouldn't put us on the pill. I put on a good 12lbs while on the pill and if 5 weeks, my body was in total shock! You are not a failure, and the next time you will get to the end with a lovely BFP!!!

Liz - Teehee on your conflicting story on high risk and then optimum candidate for a home birth! I love and hate the way we are all so conflicting for women, it shows we are autonomous practitioners but also that some midwives just don't have a clue which makes me really angry! Just makes women mage confused............. I guess I at least got to choose my midwife, and if it wasn't for twins I would deffo have a home birth!

AFM - On my way to Portsmouth soon to see my little brother who is still poorly in hospital. It is an ongoing thing, unfortunately he is terminal with a genetic muscle wasting disease (of which I don't carry thank goodness) and has been in and out of hospital for the last year. It's a horrible game we are playing, but have to stay strong for my mum and dad who are just amazing, and of course my brother, who never lets this get him down, he always reminds me of just how trivial my problems are.........


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - That's absolutely terrible. The pill and DR makes everyone put on weight. Did they actually get the scales out I think it's totally unacceptable for them to do this & hope that you're going to really complain. Once you've started treatment you should be able to carry on, regardless of weight. I'm soooooo angry for you...   

and I'm sooo sorry that you've got this far and they've decided to play god and stop you getting pg..         

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- I'm sorry angry with them for doing this to you. Surely if it is a big factor they should have weighed you before starting you on the pill. I put on nearly 1 stone in two treatments and that was all down to the pill as I lost weight on this cycle. 

Maybe you tell them that you don't want to do the OCP when you do start your next cycle.  

Sending you lots of love honey. xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind words ladies. 

I saw the older nurse today and she said Julie made a note on my file to weigh me as she'd not updated my BMI.  I told her nobody weighed me in December and she said this was wrong, i should have been weighed and not given my cycle as at that point i was still 17lb away from my target weight.  I told her that i had got down to 4lb from target before starting the pill and she said that the pill doesn't make you gain weight and nor does DR... then she lectured me on eating habits, not eating after 5pm and walking rather than running

Basically if it had been down to her i'd never have been given this start date and i have to make sure i don't gain any weight prior to stimming as it makes the anaestesiologist angry!  I got defensive, said if i was paying at the Lister i'm sure this wouldn't be an issue and she said it would because no clinic will treat you with a BMI over 30.  

I cried my eyes out, she gave me tissues and then hugged me and we left.  Got home, DH cried his eyes out with us both saying we felt like total losers.

So now i have to lose the weight, go back to QMs get weighed on a Tuesday at some point in the near future and then we can start.  This time they won't give me BCP as i shouldn't have had it last time but that wasn't put on the notes by Dr Kaur either.  DH is tempted to pay for a cycle as he is so underwhelmed by QMs... me too


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly my apologies for being away so long - as I'm sure you can imagine I needed to get my head together after my last cycle came to such an abrupt halt!!  I have been thinking of you all though and have been lurking on here from time to time seeing what you're all up to, however I just had to come on to say this...

Rosh - I am so so sorry this has happened to you.  I am totally shocked by the way QM's have treated you!!  To allow you to start and get all the way to the baseline scan only to cancel due to your BMI is absolutely unforgivable.  If this was an issue they should have checked it at the very beginning, and even without the BCP it has long been said that an IVF cycle can make you put on an average of 7lb.  I started Weight Watchers last week as I have put on a total of a stone across 2 cycles (both without BCP) and have struggled to lose it.  I'm also not sure she's right when she says no clinic would treat you with a BMI of more than 30 - that is certainly the rule for an NHS cycle but if paying privately I am not convinced this is the case.  May be worth looking into once you've given yourselves the opportunity to take this news in.

Kezzza - Many belated congrats on your BFP.  I felt so emotional reading your posts when at first it didn't look good, then there was a glimmer of hope before a maybe and then a definite result.  You and your DH must be over the moon and I'm so pleased for you both!!

AFM - I have my follow up appointment at QM's tomorrow, although given Rosh's news I am not sure I want to go anywhere near there now!!  Can't say I'm looking forward to it in all honesty but I have so many questions and maybe, just maybe I'll finally be able to get some answers and move on.

Sorry this is short and sweet - having a bit of a nightmare time at work so had better get on with it.  Hi to everyone else.


AM


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG Rosh - I'm absolutely fuming having just read about your treatment today!     
What an absolutely awful thing to happen to you, Queen Marys really are the pits.  To make you go on the pill, DR for several weeks then pull the rug from under your feet is disgraceful.  How humiliating.  This is their making therefore their fault, they should have sorted out the weight issue before giving you your dates - It's disgusting to tell you now, on the day you expect to start stimms that you can't.  I really really feel for you.

I know what it's like to have to stop treatment at the baseline scan as that's what happened to me, but it was because I didn't DR properly so had to restart a few months later.  It feels awful.  

Please kick up a fuss!   

A-M  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I didn't bother after my 2nd failed cycle....  Hopefully you'll get some answers & will be able to move on  

Silly - I'm so sorry to read about your brother, what a difficult thing for you & your family.  Sending you an extra big  

Mini - Nice to hear from you, 'Wow!' - can't believe your nearly approaching the 12 week mark!  How exciting!

Kezza - Thinking of you for your 1st scan soon!

Tarzangal - Hope your cycle is still going well, you're going to be exhausted with all your visits to the ARGC, but so worth it when you get your BFP!

Toffeecat - A belated      to you!

Hello everyone else!

AFM - Sorry have been a bit AWOL recently, finished work just before Easter & have been poorly ever since!  I went down with Pneumonia, horrible.....  Having had a bad cough for around 3 weeks, by good Friday could hardly breath whilst doing any exercise (ok dog walking...!) then went on to get a nasty high temp etc.  By Easter Sunday started to feel like I was drowning (v v scary) so ended up after various visits to my GP in Frimley Park Hospital.  Feeling loads better now but typical DH was on holiday last week & ended up all on his own!

I am around on the 22nd, but not sure if I'll make it to the meet up though.  
I know this sounds really sad & silly but I'm not sure how I'll feel being with so many pregnant ladies...   
Obviously I'm thrilled for all the recent successes on here, always am when it's a FF lady, but I'm struggling with the green eyed monster at the moment - even find I have to sort of skim read when there's a lot of PG chatter on here at the moment.  Sorry, is that pathetic??  
I'm ok on a one to one basis but think I would struggle if I was out numbered by bumps... Thinking is it ever going to be me... I may change my mind later in the week though but for now it's a No.  
Sure I'll be more positive once I have a plan up & running. Thinking of The Lister in July time, I'd have had my 40th birthday by then so if I get a good response would be able to have 3 put back!!!  OMG!

Love to all,
Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

God I'm so sorry Nicki, I was really conscious that the thread was becoming too pregnancy related. I remember when I got my 2nd BFN and there were quite a lot of BFP's on here, it was driving me insane. As happy as I was for my newly pregnant friends, I was so jealous but then we had a meet up and I got over it. Everyone has had a difficult journey of some description to get pregnant and everyone was so sweet about those still waiting to see the 2 lines on the test. So I really understand how you feel- 
but Plu-eeeeassseeee come to the meet up next week. I'd love to meet you and you can spend all night talking to me (I haven't got a bump!) and I won't mention being pregnant- I promise!!! Sorry you haven't been well- that sounds horrible! 

Rosh- how are you feeling? If you need any info on the Lister then give me a shout. 

Hi A-M. good luck tomorrow. give them what for!!!! Please come to the meet up too! 

So the date is set- 

22nd April
Venue yet to be decided as the Harts boatyard let us down last time. So any suggestions are welcome?


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - I'm so angry about what happened to you, it's an absolute disgrace.  I personally feel I wasted 2 cycles at QM's (one of which I paid for) and would advise you to think about going somewhere else.  But then I'm a bit bitter about my last cycle there and them telling me to give up    so prob not the best person to advise!  Sending you and DH   

Nicki - totally understand how you feel, I've felt the same sometimes.  The hard thing is that the IVF journey is so different for all of us and for some of us it is harder too.  Please come to the meet up, you can talk to me  

Silly - I'm really sorry to hear about your brother.  That must be incredibly tough for you all.    

A-M - best of luck with your follow up tomorrow, let us know how it goes

AFM -  EC tomorrow.  Have been hit by a horrible depression the last few days which is not a good place to be in just before the tx really starts.  I think the cocktail of 7 different drugs, the 5am injections and daily visits to the clinic took their toll.  Maybe ARGC wasn't the best choice for me!  Have decided that I will work thorugh the 2ww as I want to keep my mind off it as much as poss.  I'll probably stay off the forum a bit as I find it makes me worse not better when I feel like that!  Hope you don't think I'm being anti-social / selfish and can understand.  I'll try to make the meet up though


xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Hi Nicki - Great to hear from you.  Sorry to hear you have been so ill...it sounds like you have had a terrible time of it!  Glad to hear you are feeling much better now.  Totally understand your feelings too about all the pregnancies.  I am sure I would feel the same if I was in your position and I do feel extremely lucky and guilty that it happened for us first time.  Hope you feel more positive when you have a plan as I am sure it is only a matter of time before you are joining us.   

Rosh- I am so sorry to hear what QM's have done.  I am gob smacked that they would stop your cycle at this stage.  It's absolutely terrible that you should get to this point and have to stop.  I am sure you must be feeling awful right now but I hope that it won't be too long before you get started again and it is good news that you can avoid the pill next time.  Perhaps they feel it will have a higher chance of success if you wait.  I know that this won't be any consolation to you but you will get there and it will be even more special when you get your BFP.  I think a few of us have said before that we don't feel that QM's are very good at tailoring to individuals and follow set rules and procedures.  I hope that you are able to follow up with them quickly and get a plan together.

A-M - Hope your appt goes well at QM's tomorrow and that you get some answers to help you move forward.

Silly - So sorry to hear about your brother. Hope your visit went well.  It must be terribly sad.    You are so right about google.....think I will drive myself demented if I read anymore of the potential complications with twins!!  Just a quick question....am I supposed to take more folic acid?

Kezza - Fab news on your pee stick!  Tigger is certainly fighting strong!  Hope your scan goes well on Weds and you get see a lovely heartbeat!

Mini - Fantastic news that your FIL has been discharged.  It must be such a relief.  I am sure your 12 week scan will be absolutely perfect.  I think it is natural to worry......I too feel it it is now forever until my next scan!

Nicnacnoo - Hope you hear soon about your DH's funding.  I would feel the same about the 1 embryo rule ....I can't believe it's just changed.  But if I can provide any hope 1 is all you need!  Obviously for me 1 became 2 so it can happen.  I am sure when it comes to it you will have a great one to transfer and some lovely embies to freeze too.

Bellaboo - No tears for me at my scan as I was in disbelief so I actually laughed when we were told the twins were identical which didn't do the picture any good at all!!  Hope you are having a great easter break and get a lovely clear picture at your scan on Friday!!

Toffeecat - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!  Woo hoo!!! That's fantastic news!                 Hope you had a lovely weekend celebrating the news!!!

Tarzangal - good luck with EC tomorrow!!!! Hope everything goes brilliantly well!  I am not surprised your emotions have been all over the place.  I remember mine being the same and my cycle was relatively simple.  Everyone will be thinking of you even if you aren't online and waiting for your good news.  Hope everything works out for you this time.  

AFM - Thank you so much for all your congratulatory messages.  I keep looking at my picture and waiting for the news to sink in!! We had a lovely weekend telling everyone.....I couldn't keep the news to myself for 1 second! Just hope everything continues to go well and both babies grow nice and big!

Hi to everyone else.  

Charlie xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

just a little one- I got the 3+ on my clearblue this morning!   scan on thursday- can't wait!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning Girls, 

Just a quickie from the train. 

Kezza - Wooooohooooo congratulations Hun, looks like everything is progressing perfectly x

A-M - Good luck with your follow up today, have you got any other clinics lined up for a second opinion? 

Tarzan - I'll be thinking of you all day, I hope all goes well with EC and you get a few days off from rushing backwards and forwards and from your cocktail of drugs xx

Silly - I'm so sorry your brother is so poorly, it must be so hard on all of you. Sending you an extra big hug. Thank you so much for the offer of a cuppa and a bit of advice, I'm working pretty much working full time again now but are you coming along on the 22nd?

Rosh - Words fail me, please kick up a fuss. QM's can't keep getting away with treating people so badly! You are not a failure at all, you have been seriously let down, grrrrrrrrrr!!!! 

Nicki - I've sent you a little text hun but sending you a virtual hug too xxx

Lots of love to everyone else, have a lovely day. 

Mini xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just wondered if any of you can give me some advice?
I don't really feel like having treatment at QMs after all that has happened - does anyone know if it's possible to get your NHS treatment moved to another clinic?
Also, if we go private - does anyone have any recommendations for somewhere that has been really good at the way they treat their patients?
And lastly... (sorry!!!) if i have my private go and it's unsuccessful, when do i get my NHS go?
Sorry for all the questions - feeling less tearful and more angry today - just want to get my ducks in a row and enjoy my lovely husband for a bit


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi rosh. Just a quickie from my phone. I think its only qm's but you can check with your pct. I would recommend the lister as the nurses are all lovely. And i believe that your nhs go is there for you when you ready to take it and going privately doesn't effect that. I wouldn't tell qm's! Good luck honey. X


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks kezza!
If I wanted a cycle in July when would I contact The Lister? Would it involve all the tests again?x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi to the old crowd and hello to the new ones! I'm back for another round.............!

I have been lurking and trying to keep up with what is going on with everyone so here goes - and apologies if I miss anyone out.

*Sharny, Bellaboo, Mini Me, Kezza, Charlie* - Huge congratulations to all of you on getting your BFPs! You've been a busy lot on here since I was last around!

*Somnium* - Congratulations on the birth of your little one.

*Pinpin, Silly Billy* - Good to see your pregancies progressing well - if only mine had stuck I would be at the same stage as you both now!

*Rosh* - I cannot even start to imagine how you are feeling. For QMs to let you start the drugs without weighing you is outrageous. I hope that you manage to get another NHS funded go as this one was abandoned.

*Tarzangel* - I think you have EC today, fingers crossed they get lots of nice healthy eggs for you.

*Niccad* - Are you starting DR soon? If so we coul dbe cycle buddies.

*AFM* - I start DR on 22nd April with my first scan booked for 5th May. Assuming all goes to plan I'll be having EC on 17th May. Although it has been 5 months since my last round of treatment, time has passed really quickly for me. My DH was away for 3 months which meant that we couldn't have had tx earlier even if QM had had slots available. Looking forward to getting into the swing of tx again, although I'm sure that I'll be sick of sniffing and injecting again soon!

I'll now try to keep up with what is going on with everyone and I'll keep you posted of what is going on with me too.

Apologies to anyone I;ve missed.

Grimmy


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rosh - I'm thinking of cycling around July time with the Lister too.  

Regarding changing clinic for your NHS cycle - Just after we'd gone on to the waiting list they changed it so that you could choose between Woking Nuffield & QMs....  I was desperate to change after my 1st cycle but my consultant (who is based at Woking) did warn me that by asking the PCT they might see that as us being 'troublesome' so they may withdraw our funding all together....  I'm not sure which PCT you are under but may be worth a phone call anyway.........  

Kezza -     for 3 weeks!  Big day tomorrow or Thursday?

Mini - Thanks for text!  

Niccad & Liz - Thanks for your pms too! 

Tarzangal - I hope EC goes really well today & looking forward to hearing your news.  

A-M - Please let us know how it goes today. 

AFM - Feeling a bit more positive this morning.  I must be honest & say that I have been jealous of all the BFPs but in a nice way!  I know what a struggle it's been for all to get them.

So I shall try my hardest to come along next week & finally meet you all! 

AF arrived yesterday (Grrr) but that means I can get on with having my FSH retested, I'll be interested to see if it's gone up much, it was around 6 18 months ago but QM weren't interested in getting it redone before my last cycle so have no idea.  I'm hoping it's not too bad, my AMH is 23 (not 20 as QM said) saw it in my notes - which I hope means I will get a better response at the Lister on different drugs rather than the 3 eggs followed by 1 at QM.

Thank you for all your nice responses yesterday - knew you'd understand as you've all been there!  

I also meant to say when my notes arrived from QM they sent me a questionnaire about my thought on treatment & reasons for changing clinic - Boy do I have alot to say to them....    

Love Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimmy - Our posts crossed! 

Welcome back & really good luck for your next cycle


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh, i would give them a call now and they'll work the dates around you. Yes you will need to repeat your bloods but most can be done at your gp's. Let me know if there is anything else. X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicky - please come on the 22nd... Us non pg girls can sit at one end of the table throwing small green eyed monsters at all the pg girls!!   I think we'll get through it my laughing at ourselves... xxxxx

Grimmy - we will be cycle buddies. How exciting. I should start DR on 20th (although there is a chance I'll have to stop again 3 days later... hey ho!)...

Tarzangal - hope that the early start wasn't too much of a nightmare. I really hope that it all went well. Will be logging on all afternoon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Kezza - Great news on the stick... Can't wait to hear how you get on on Thursday. So excited for you x

A-M - i hope that the follow up goes ok today xx

Silly - so sorry to hear about your brother xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well and enjoying the sunny weather! Gosh, lots to catch up on since my last post a few days ago!

Rosh - So sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle! Thats so awful but then after my previous experiences with QMH, I'm sad to say that I'm really not surprised. I was at the Lister with my recent cycle and generally there isn't a waiting list at all. They want you to book an initial consultation (we had ours in November) and in that they discuss your previous cycles (none in your case) and the doctor will set out a plan of your medications and talk you through it. That consultation costs around £200 if I'm not mistaken.  Anyway, you can start anytime after the consultation, basically they ask that you call them up when your period next starts and tell them your going to start cycling that month. They then book you in for a pill scan (not sure what the procedure is on short protocol as I was on the long).  We knew we didn't want to start our next cycle till we came back from our holiday in February so I  just called them when my period started in that month. Hope that helps Hun!     I can honestly say that I couldn't fault the Lister. They were amazing and I think that the way that they almost tailor-make your protocol to suit your needs is what helped me get my BFP this time. The last 2 cycles I bled early so this time I was put on 2 cyclogest and Gestone injections to hold the bleed and it worked! 

A-M - I really hope your follow up goes well and that you press for some proper answers!!! 

Mini-me - Hello! Can't believe your scan is so soon now! Are you starting to show a bump yet? How have you been feeling? So excited for you, can't wait to be in your place in a couple of months! x

Nicki - So sorry that you feel the way you do.  I completely understand though and I do appreciate that too much pregnancy chit chat its not really what this forum is for after all. xx

Silly, sorry to hear about your brother - how is he? xx

Tarzan Girl - hope things went well today - am thinking of you.     

AFM, I am plodding along, just waiting for my 7 week scan to come! Feel really nauseas all the time and the morning vomiting is a nightmare!!

Lots of love to everyone else, hope you're all doing well. x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Rosh - Not sure which PCT you're under, but assuming it is Surrey then I can confirm that you have a choice of QM's, Woking Nuffield and Mayday hospitals.  According to their policy you can fund one private cycle and still be eligible for funding for two NHS cycles, however when this takes place will depend on you meeting their criteria (BMI, FSH levels etc.) and any waiting list at the hospital of your choice.  Can't help on the choice of private clinics as not been to any myself (except the Bridge for transfer) but The Lister and AGRC are popular choices and they do seem to get results.

AFM - Well had my appointment this morning and it wasn't all good news.  Basically Mr Kalu was pretty shocked and disappointed with my poor response despite the increased drugs (suffice to say he wasn't the only one!!) and went through the last cycle with us.  All 3 of my eggs came from the right side so my left ovary did not respond at all.  His conclusion was that the endometriosis has returned (hence the cyst on my left ovary) and given the pains I am not getting in both sides, possibly again in my tubes.  There was no room to scan me there today so I will be sent for in the next couple of weeks to have a scan to try to see the extent of the cyst and possibly any tubal damage.  He was wary of recommending more surgery as this risks damaging my ovary tissue but we'll have to wait and see.  He also recommended that I have my FSH done again (on NHS) and that I have my AMH done as he was concerned my poor response is due to low ovarian reserve.  This I agreed to (the price of £60 is considerably cheaper than most other clinics) and also DP is getting another semen test as his last one was over a year ago.  The upshot is that we have another appointment to see him in 4 weeks time to review the all new test results and he will make his recommendations from there.  he did say though that if we did decide to do another cycle there he would increase my Menopur to the maximum dose of 450mg.  When I asked about our chances of success he told me that women in my age bracket have a success rate of around 40% per cycle, but with my endo and poor response last time my chance is around 20% per cycle.  This may change pending the results of the further tests so we'll have to wait and see.  To answer Mini's question, we have not started looking at other clinics yet as we wanted to wait and see what QM's had to say.  I have a feeling that we should probably try another protocol with a stronger drug such as Gonal-F but don't want to start looking at other clinics until I know where I stand on all these tests. Can't say I feel particularly happy about it all but what else can I do?  I really don't have huge amounts of money to spend on treatment and I am really wary of spending hundreds of pounds on consultations which could potentially recommend different protocols and confuse me any more than I am already!!

Kezza - Where is it that you're all planning to meet on 22nd?  I work in central London so need a bit of time to get home and back out again, or else if its near a station I could go straight there?

Hi to everyone else and hope I can make it next week.


AM


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

A-M - Glad you had your consultation & agree it definitely is worth getting your FSH & AMH done (I had the AMH done at QM & it was only £38 6 months ago...).
  
I also had 2 really awful responses at QM.  I'm not sure how old you are (I was 38 & 39 for each cycle) & I only managed 3 eggs from 4 follicles on my 1st go, on my 2nd (which was almost a year later - long story) they upped my Menopur to the max & I only managed to get 1 egg from 5 follies.  In between the 2 cycles I had my AMH tested & it came back in at a very healthy 23, which means I should have been getting lots more....  So I should have gone on the short protocol.  
Most clinics would have done this folowing my 1st go but QM just DON'T budge on their protocol.  I had to really kick up a fuss not to go on the pill this time too.

Basically, other clinics seem to do what is best for you to get the best response.  The Lister in particular is best for Poor Responders.

But don't be too downhearted - Get the tests done, have they suggested a lap to help with the Endo?

Thinking of you
Nicki x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Nicki - I was on Menopur for my 1st 2 cycles at QM and my egg count wasn't that great - 5 the 1st time (150 Menopur) and 2 the 2nd time (225 Menopur)! Lister put me on Gonal F 225 and I got my best result - 10 eggs!  I did do lots o  things to try and improve my egg quality but really, I put it down to Gonal F and the fact that Lister keep you on it for about 3 days longer than at QM. Thats not because I wasn't responding properly, its just because thats how their protocols work. I think Menopur works for some and doesn't for others. Maybe if you go for another clinic you should suggest changing your Stimms drug. x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Agree with Toffeecat- I was on Menopur at Queen Marys and get 7 eggs from 2 cycles. On Gonal F at the Lister and got 7 eggs on 1 cycle. Plus the Lister monitor your bloods so they know when you are ready for collection, Qm's put you into a slot whether you are ready or not (bitter! Not me!)

If I knew what I know now I wouldn't have bothered with my first two cycles at QM's! Except meeting you lovely ladies!

Hi Grimmy- nice to have you back!

Nic- I'll throw green eyed monsters back at any of you who have a glass of wine, soft cheese or pate! So there! And can still fit into their jeans!

*Next week....... 
What about central Kingston for everyone? Good bus and train links and we all prob know it quite well. I was thinking the Slug and Lettuce near the river. Thoughts? xx*

Made a boo-boo. Work have me on a course in Loughborough all day on 22nd and last time it took me 4 hours to get back so arrived home at 9pm. So I'm going to tell my boss that I've got a maternity appointment at 5pm and that is the only time they can fit me in. So I'll have to leave the course at lunchtime. Don't want to miss the meet up! xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Kezza - Kingston works well for me as direct train from Waterloo and I could probably get there for around 18.30 ish.  Plus love Slug and Lettuce, great views of the river and particularly if it's an evening like today.  Good luck for your scan by the way.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - best of luck for tomorrow

Grimmy - it's good to have you back and best of luck for starting your cycle

A-M - sorry it was a difficult day for you but I think there are lots of positives you can take and at least they want to keep investigate.  So often Qms just tell you to give up!

Nicki - glad you are feeling better

Nic- not long to go until you start    hope the humira has worked its trick

sorry for not updating yesterday but they struggled to get my blood pressure up after the EC and I had to hang around and then I came home and slept for about 3 hours. Anyway, I got 17 eggs yesterday which I was over the moon about but had "The Call" about an hour ago and was left feeling really sad as I only got 5 embies.  In my past I've had more embies than this and yet none of them have ever been any good. So I'm worried that it will be the same this time.  I chose the ARGC to focus on egg quality and hence all the close monitoring but so far the result is worse than my 1st cycle at Queen Mary's.  I don't understand why this keeps happening to me. I know I have to be grateful for what I've got but I'm terrified I'll get poor quality embies again.  Anyway, I'm trying to stay positive and just keep busy until tomorrow's call.  ET will be Friday but they will upddate me every day. I know it only takes one    

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Tarzangal - I was just logging on to see if you had posted, 5 embies is fantastic!!! I know it is hard not to be disappointed if you were hoping for more but I just wanted to say that in terms of numbers my cycle at The Lister was no different to the two we had at QM's BUT the quality of the embies was far better, I'm hoping that this will be the case for you too.... Praying for you hun xxx

Hi to everyone else.

Mini xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - can't wait to hear about your scan today  

Mini - thanks for your message

well, today's call said I have 1 x 2 cell, 3 x 4 cell and 1 x 6 cell.  I am very happy with this, it is my best result ever for a day 2.  As Niccad and Kezza know I have a cell obsession and was v. excited by the 6 cell  
However, they do have fragmentation.  One is very bad, one is ok and the rest have "some" fragmentation.  Not sure if I need to be worried about this?  My ET will be tomorrow but they will call first.  I don't mind not going to blasts.  I will just be very happy if they are better than I had last time.

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Tarzangal - Fab news, sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrow xx

Kezza - I'm gonna be logging on all day waiting to hear about your scan xx

Grimmy - Welcome back honey xx

A-M - Good luck with your next round of tests xx

Hope everyone else is okay, I'm working from home today which I think will consist of lots of tea breaks in the garden 

Mini xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Tarzangal - Fantastic news! Sounds like you have a great set of embies there!  Lots and lots of luck for the transfer tomorrow!  I would try not to worry about fragmentation.  You only need one so just try and stay positive as I am sure this will be your time.  I'll keep everything crossed tomorrow!!

Kezza - good luck with your scan today!

Bella - hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Mini - Enjoy the sunshine!!

AM - Hope you get some more insight from your tests over the next few weeks and start to feel like you have all the information you need to move forward.  I ended up seeing Miss Rowena Bevan privately at the New Vic hospital in Kingston and found her to be very good.  She is in charge of everything at QM's.  I can understand if you don't want to pay for any private consultations but I found her much better at providing an explanation than Mr Kalu.  She did my surgery on my endometriosis and was very good as I don't think it has returned even though she told me it wsa so severe it could come back within 3-6 months.  Not sure that that's much help to you but I found it frustrating at QM's how long everything took and how many questions were left unanswered.


Toffeecat - hope the sickness is subsiding a bit!  Sounds like you are suffering pretty badly with it.

Grimmy - good luck with your new cycle!  Hope the d/r goes well next week!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Forgot to mention in my ramble of an update that Mr Kalu gave me an estimate of the likelihood of further IVF working - and it was 50% BELOW that of the 'normal' for my age range.  Apparantly QM's success rate is around 42% for women up to 35 but given my endo and poor last response he rated mine at around 20%.    Anyway, hopefully my FSH and AMH will come back will some slightly more positive news...

Kezza - Good luck for your scan today, let us know how you get on.

Tarzangal - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed your precious embies keep dividing and grow strong.  Wishing you all the best of luck for ET tomorrow.


AM


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Not brilliant news. I'm 6 weeks 3 days today and they couldn't see a yolk sac or a HB. There is a gestational sac of the right size and I explained about the low HCG and she said that could explain it. I've got to go back on Monday afternoon for another scan to hopefully see more. 

I'm so upset and angry and frustrated. This is worse than getting a BFN as I feel like I've got excited for potentially someone to take it away from me. At the moment I'm in the bracket of inconclusive and I can't believe this is happening- I haven't cried this much ever (think it might be the hormones too). DH is trying his best to reassure but can't help but prepare for the worse


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – Honey, I'm so sorry you have all this extra worry and upset but things can turn around. Have you read the 'waiting for a  first scan' thread? There are a few stories on there just like yours with happy endings  I know it's going to be a long wait 'til Monday, I wish I could do something to make the time go quicker for you  

Big hugs, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't help but think they've scanned me too early Mini. Most of you have had scans at over 7 weeks and I'm only 6 and a half. And I remember Bella saying that the 3ww is worse than the 2ww. I've only had 2 weeks to wait for my scan and I'm hoping it is too early. 

I'm trying to be positive that the tests have been developing week by week and that wouldn't happen if Tigger wasn't there. 

The nurse said to look after myself, get plenty of rest but we've got a wedding this weekend and I'm not sure how I'm going to get through it. Fortunately my boss has been really understanding and said take as much time as I need.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Kezza - so sorry that you're having to endure this agony  try to remain positive, as it is quite early still.

This is why QM's won't offer viability scans until around 7.5weeks, to try and ensure that no unnecessary heartache is incurred by scanning too early.
Keeping everything crossed for you for the next few days    *come on tigger!*

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – I think it's too early too, especially as your bloods started off on the low side. I'm glad your boss is being understanding, rest up as much as possible and try your best to stay positive, I'm sure everything will be okay next week   

xxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - I'm *sure* it is too early. I actually thought it was early when you told me the date of your first scan but assumed the Lister knew what they were doing. Think about it - many girls have an HCG of 100 when they first test and it took you a couple of days to get to that point as you clearly had late implantation. Plus many girls don't scan until 7 weeks. I really, really think that on Monday you'll have the news you want. I know it's hard but stay strong, your dreams will come true, I'm just sorry that you're being put through all this   

A-M - don't pay too much attention to those stats. I was told IVF won't work at all - ok this may turn out to be true - but Mini was told by QM to give up as she had such a low chance of it working and now look at her.

xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Kezza - so sorry to hear about the scan but as all the other girls have said, don't lose hope as I'm sure its because of your HCG levels that things are taking longer to develop thats all. I read on a website the other day that your foetus reaches different stages of development at different levels of HCG. I had my bloods done at the same time in my cycle as you but on the day you got an HCG of 70-something, I got 1,004. I'm just saying that things are probably developing differently with you and that maybe in your case, with your low HCG, they should have held back scanning you for a week longer than they did. x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm annoyed at the nurse at the Lister who booked my scan in for now. I remember thinking it sounded early but as she knew my HCG was lower than average, maybe to be safe she should have booked me in for next week. I can't believe they have put through another couple of days of worrying like they did with my HCG! I said that to the sonographer that I think the Lister do everything too early. 

I feel like my bubble has been burst as I was so hopeful of seeing Tigger this morning and now it might not even be there- and I feel stupid for getting excited, buying pregnancy books, ordering maternity bras when I might not even be pregnant!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - Am so sorry to hear that you have had such an upsetting experience.  I will be keeping everything crossed for a complete turnaround on Monday!  I think that the scan was possibly too early too.  I found out at QM's last week that they count from ET rather than from EC which was confusing as I thought I was further along than they did!  They said at my scan last week that I was 7 weeks as it was 5 weeks from ET even though I had a 5 day transfer.  It doesn't make a lot of sense to me as I think a lot of places calculate the dates by adding 2 weeks on from EC.  Anyway all I am trying to say is that perhaps waiting a few extra days will mean that they can see everything that they need to.  As you said your HCG levels are increasing so something is happening and Tigger probably implanted a little late which has thrown out all the dates a bit.

Hope you can rest lots and try to feel positive that things are happening.  

Charlie xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Kezza - just found this.... hope it helps explains things! x

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/concernsearlydevelopment.htm


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I just PMed you   to say they have definitely scanned you too early - even for someone whose HCG levels starts rising on time it is early, let alone for HCG levels that started to rise a couple of days later. I think that the fact that the sac has the right size is very encouraging though and by monday Tigger will have a yolk and HB that he will proudly display on the scan. I am keeping everything crossed for you    

Pinpin xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your support girls. I'm angry more than anything as I think that waiting another week wouldn't have made an difference to the result and would have saved me 4 days of heartache. 

I'm now pondering whether to continue with the plan for the next few days. I'm out in Bournemouth working tomorrow (3 hour round trip), at a wedding on Saturday and then meeting friends in Cheltenham on Sunday. At least I'll be busy and it will take my mind off it. And I'm not sure whether putting my feet up for 3 days is going to change the outcome (lets face it, if my scan had been next week then I would have kept these plans) What would you all do? x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd personally go Kezza! As you say, it would take your mind off things, plus Tigger is very safe and protected in there, so will come to no harm. I was travelling alternate weeks to Bristol & Sheffield throughout the first 2 tri's.

Are you driving to Bournemouth or going by train? I'd just try and do whatever you feel most comfortable with.

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Driving! I always do. I go to Bristol every Monday and because of scan 2 then I'm not going Monday so don't have to do that journey.

DH and I were just talking about it. I asked the sonographer when she was preparing, at my stage, how often does she see a HB. She said less than 50%. So why the f*** are they scaning and upsetting people!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to drive to Bristol one Wednesday and then train it to Sheffield the following Wednesday and I found that the driving was by far the least knackering (for me anyway).

The more you say about it, the more totally unnecessary it all seems, to have scanned you this early.  

I know this is far easier said than done, but please try not to stress too much - Tigger is a chilled little fella, who likes to take his time  

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Takes after his Daddy then whose nickname is the "the queen of faff"!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

kezzababes said:


> So why the f*** are they scaning and upsetting people!


Maybe for financial reasons! If 50% of first scans do not show a HB then they are assured to have this 50% of people paying for a second scan 4 days later ! 

Ludicrous! 

As for the driving and your plans for the weekend my heart says do what you feel like doing but my head is telling before I do that I need to ask this very knowledgeable friend on an other thread who is very very clued up on the science behind all this Tx business - i have just PMed her for you and will let you know what she says.

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

You are probably right Pinpin! Thanks for asking your friend!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been AWOL. I've been up in Liverpool since Sunday and just got back. I've just been catching on what I've missed and it's taken me nearly 40 minutes to read it all  

Kezza - as everybody else has said, they should have never scanned you so early. QM told me that you wouldn't be able to see a heartbeat on average until 6 weeks 4 days, but that for some people this will be later. I know that this is the last thing that you need at the moment, but I firmly believe that there will be one there on Monday. As Mini has already said there were a couple of other girls in the same situation as you on the 'Waiting for first scan' thread and it turned out fine. Stay really positive and you WILL get to see that gorgeous heartbeat on Monday   

Rosh - I am SO, SO sorry to hear your news. I was in total shock when I read what had happened to you, you must be utterly devastated      I just can't believe what they have done to you - can they get away with that??!! I personally would formally complain to the PCT, stating that you would understand if it had been done prior to starting treatment, but letting you down reg is just unforgivable. Have you looked in to whether you can now go to Woking? I've heard really good things about Woking.  Hope you're doing OK. Sending you lots and lots of virtual hugs    

A-M – just to let you know that I was only given a 10 – 15% chance of IVF working and Rowena Bevan sent me a letter shortly before my treatment was due to start (when she found out my FSH had gone up to 17) to ‘review’ (i.e. cancel) my treatment! I went privately through the New Vic hospital as well and I think she did a good job of removing the scar tissue, but a chance is still just that. Don’t give up!! 

Tarzangal – so pleased that things have been going well for you this week. I was most impressed that you got 17 eggs, that’s amazing. Don’t forget that I only got 2 embies (1 x 4 cell and 1 x 6 cell) and it worked for me! Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrows ET, I have a very good feeling about this cycle  

Grimmy – welcome back!

Toffeecat – hope the MS has passed? When is your 7 week scan? The wait is horrible isn’t it.

Nicki – I do totally understand and sorry if I’ve offended you by rabbiting on about pregnancy stuff  

Silly – how’s your brother doing?  

Charlie – loved your story about laughing rather than crying! Isn’t it a lovely experience telling friends and family? How are you feeling at the mo? 

Sharny & Mini – how are you guys feeling? I got my dates through today for the mid-wife ‘booking appointment’ and my 12 week scan.  Mini – when’s your 12 week scan, it must be soon?

How is everybody else doing? Sorry if I’ve missed anyone out, it was quite a lot to catch up on!

AFM: Enjoying the last few days of my Easter break before going back to teaching on Monday – BOO!! Been having the whole anxiety dreams again (what am I like!) about my 10 week scan tomorrow.  All symptoms have stopped, so DH and I are just praying that it’s all OK tomorrow (think there might be more tears of relief if it is all OK!).


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - it was lovely to see you, hope you feel more positive      

Bella - very best of luck for your scan tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Tarzangal- my boss wanted to check I was ok. He said that he hoped it would be ok on Monday and if not then I'm to take all the time I need. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! Be waiting for that text saying you are going to blasts! 

Hi Bella- good luck for tomorrow- I'm sure it will be fine xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening all...

Kezza - (((HUGS))) to you, I'm so sorry you are being put through this, you dont deserve it.  The other lovely ladies on here are FAR more informed than me, and they are in agreement that The Lister have scanned too early, so TRY to be positive hon, I know its hard.  You are totally right, they should not be putting people through this.  I have EVERYTHING crossed for you     xxx

Tarz - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending   xxx

Bella - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow honey, I look forward to hearing about it! xxx

Rosh - (((HUGS))) I cant say any more than the others have said, I just want you to know I'm thinking of you, and sorry you are being put through this, its terrible xxx

A big hello to everyone else, apologies for lack of personals, I'm a bit all work and no play right now.  Thinking of you all though, sending love,   and  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry girls,

A quick one for Kezza  (was gonna text but just realised the time!!) to say pls pls pls try not to worry yet!! I had the same happen with Keira!!! They scanned me I think at 6+1 or so (I'd have to look at my diary to tell you exactly) and couldn't see her so they (QM) made me go back a week later and there she was with a H/B and all!! So she's living proof that it ain't over till the fat lady sings so try and relax and enjoy being pregnant.  It will probably be the toughest week of your life but you'll get through it and Tigger will be with you in the next 33 weeks BIG BIG   to you hun   

Hi everybody  

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Just wanted to pop in and send some big positive     to Kezza - so many people saying that the scan was too early  and this is why they aim to do 7+ scans now.  Hope next week brings you fabulous news that leads to lots of shopping!!

AFM, as i'm under Kingston PCT - who would i contact re changing my clinic - anyone know?  Still thinking of the private route, currently a bit blah and my sister has been absolutely awful and really mean (despite the 14wk pregnancy) so we aren't talking properly at the moment... ah joy!  DH is going to do his SA next week and then we will take it from there - and get copies of all of my results!! xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh. Thanks honey. Not sure about the pct but if you google it you should find some contact details. Or pm AM who i know had a few contacts. X


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Kezza, hope ur head space is ok xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sam- thanks honey- sent you a PM. It made me feel so much brighter. 

I'm feeling more positive today. I emailed my consultant at the Lister last night and questioned why they had scanned me at 6+3 and if it was "normal" not to see a yolk sac. 
She said that because the embie is very small, it could be that it is in a difficult place to see ie tucked into a corner. When it is a little bit bigger then it is easier to see regardless of where it is. I've decided not too worry myself over the weekend- until something tells me any different, it was too early and Tigger is fine and growing!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Kezza - glad that you're feeling more positive today. I really do believe that you'll get to see that wonderful heartbeat on Monday    

Rosh - sorry to hear about your sister being mean - maybe it's just her hormones   Glad to hear that you are starting to think of a plan B (even though you shouldn't have to  ). I'm with Surrey PCT so can't help I'm afraid with any contact details for Kingston.

Tarzangal - how did ET go? Hope that you are doing OK and are taking it easy on the 2WW   

AFM: I was so relieved and totally over the moon to see that Squidge (Mork or Mindy's new unisex name) was alive and kicking this afternoon.  I have to say that I was extremely impressed with the clinic that my friend recommended. They only do scans and are the leaders in the field for scientific research in fetal medicine and any profits made by the private scans are put back into the academic research.  Their scan machine was state of the art and got to see Squidge moving around at only 10 weeks - AMAZING! Sorry to go on about it, but just SOOOOOO thrilled and relieved that everything is still OK  

Hope you all have a wonderful week-end. Lets hope that the sun decides to stick around so that we can enjoy Spring in its full glory.

Bella xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening Girls!

Sorry I've not been on all week, haven't really got an excuse, too much herbal tea and cake, in between hospital visiting me thinks.....

Kezza -  Sorry that you had to be put through that stress yesterday. I thoroughly agree with your consultant, and she sounds very sensible indeed  Makes you wonder why they booked you in the first place. If it is a mistake on their behalf, I would ask for my money back! 

Tarzangal -  Hoping you are OK today. Sorry to hear that you were disappointed with your results, but I think they are great! I hope you have had ET today and all went smoothly. Hope you are PUPO and putting your feet up! 

Rosh -  Booooooooo to your sister, distance yourself for now and look after number one. I was with Kingston PCT, not sure what they are like for moving funding, but if you don't ask you don't get huh?

Bella - Glad the scan went well and that you have relaxed a bit, now sit back and enjoy.

Sam - Hi!!!

Grimmy -  Welcome back hunny! Was just thinking about you the other day, good luck for the start of the rollercoaster. Praying with all my might that you will be BFP soon. Hope some time away from it all has helped you to clear your head a bit and build up that PMA!  

A-M -   Stay positive, it sounds like Dr Kalu is doing all he can to try and work out what is going on for you. Stay strong and you'll reap the rewards one day soon.

Hi to Pinpin, Mini, Nicnacnoo (don't work too hard!), Niccad, Nicky, Toffeecat, Charlie, Sleepy, Liz, Sharny and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - Lil' Bro discharged today, although they never really got to the bottom of what gave him such a set back. He is still very weak but firmly on the mend, determined little soul!

I have been thinking about what has been mentioned about pregnancy chatter on the thread, and looking back, can see there has been a lot of it  I remember when I was going through the first chapter of this amazing journey how lucky people were when they were finally pregnant and how day I hoped it would be me. I was very fortunate to be a first time lucky girl, and really do feel so bad for peple that have been given a much rougher ride than me  However, this is an IVF thread, and I think perhaps our string of BFP's, however inspiring, has led to more pregnancy news than IVF news, which is incredibly unfair on the girls having treatment, or waiting for treatment. Soooooooooooo.............

How do people feel about starting up a follow on thread for pregnancy and children?? Not that I am wanting to make anyone feel left behind, but after talking to a few other girls on the thread it is felt this could be a good move. That way the girls having treatment or waiting treatment can feel that they can come on her without seeing another person prattle on about their scans etc, and it might also encourage more new members onto the thread. For those that want to see how people are all getting on pregnancy wise they can view the thread and we can still come back and support everyone throughout their treatments. Just keeps the pregnancy side of things away from the treatment side of things. Hope nobody is offended by this suggestion, let me know what you think (EVERYBODY PLEASE!!) and if it is felt that it is a good idea I'll set the thread up.

Lots of love to all, and have a great weekend whatever you do xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing silly. So ok by me. I'll still come on here either way! X


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Rosh - I was so sorry to read about the way you have been treated by QM cancelling your cycle. Completely out of order !  

Bella - Fab news re-today's scan  

Everyone - Silly and I have discussed this together as I too have been thinking about the posts and comments made about pregnancy chit chat causing upset   
I would like to sincerely apologise if any of my posts about my news and updates have caused any upset   it was completely unintentional   Just like Silly I was lucky enough to be a first time lucky girl and feel bad too...
Luckily there has been lots of BFPs on here recently and I think Silly's idea to create a follow on thread is great as i personally find it quite difficult to find another existing suitable thread on which I feel as confortable as I do with the QM girls on here.
As you said Silly I think this might encourage new members to join the QM ivf thread and BFP girls always around to provide all the support to everyone going through/awaiting for Tx. I'm in for the thread Silly!
What does everyone else think?

Lots of love and I hope you will all enjoy the sunshine forecasted this weekend  

Pinpin x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello.....

I personally dont get upset by the pregnancy talk, yes, it goes through my head 'will it EVER be me' etc, but I find it inspirational! You ladies with success stories give me hope!

However, I do understand how it would/could be upsetting to some, so if you feel happier to create another thread then I wont grumble!!! *BUT* you must PROMISE to keep me informed on how you are all getting on, as I love to hear of your progress!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Silly - Hello! I think that that sounds like a really sensible idea as I have got loads of questions (and sure I will have lots more), but feel a bit awkward (and insensitive) to ask them without doing PM's.  I think all of us PG girls will still contribute to this thread as much as we still do now and I am desperate to track everyones journeys to your BFPs, but would feel a bit more relaxed about discussing PG stuff on a separate thread xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,
Totally agree with Bella regarding a follow on thread and Of course i to will keep an eye on the original QM thread to see all you lovley ladies announce your BFP!  
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sure you all already know about these, but for those of you with your lovely BFP's, there are the trimester threads (which I think have now changed to BFP threads in quarterly months), where lots of people are at similar stages - plus there are twins threads on there too - or in the Parenting thread.

I moved over to posting on there, for that exact reason, as I didn't want to offend anyone on here, that was going through a difficult time. 
It is a fantastic place to discuss concerns, gripes, worries or share scan news etc though and like you say, still keep in touch on this thread.

The only thing is that these threads are for everyone on the FF forum, so it can get quite crowded keeping up with who is who and you would probably rather just chat to your QM's buddies, but I thought I'd mention it in case some of you didn't know about them .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

Liz
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quick one from me as DH has banned me from my laptop to let you know I had 2 embies put back yesterday.  Trying to rest as much as possible.  I plan to go back to work from next tue or wed to keep myself busy.  I feel like I have been through much more this time so it will be harder if it doesn't work but I'm going to stay very optimistic, there is every chance it can work and I've never had an 8 cell embie before so that  is very exciting!

Bella - great news re your scan

Silly - think the new thread could be a good idea 

enjoy the sunshine every one

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Again TarzG congratulations on being PUPO           

Keep your fingers crossed for tomorrow- prob won't be on until 5ish tomorrow as app not until 2.45

xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Kezza, i have everything crossed for you huni  x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thinking of you Kezza babe   

And yest to a great idea Silly as I think this is why I've not wanted to post as I don't want to rub it in people's faces!! And Liz you're so right about the boards being to busy (at least for me!!)

Hi everybody,

Sam xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,
Tarzangal -         Congratulations on being PUPO!! So pleased for you that you got a grade 8 embies - brilliant stuff. In my first week I got signed off work and just really put my feet up, got lots of sleep and ate really healthily. So make sure you relax as you've had a really manic couple of weeks   

Kezza - I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I know how nervous we were without all the added stress of your previous appointment. I REALLY hope that you get to see that wonderful little heartbeat tomorrow   

Margot - I have been lurking on the 'Bun in the oven' thread but you have to join one which is three months worth of BFPs e.g. 'March, April, May' and there are just too many people to keep up with! I just like the idea of discussing PG stuff with people I already 'know'. Hope that makes sense  

Bella xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as at work and as usual got loads to do...

Tarzangal - Huge congrats on being PUPO!!  An 8 cell embie is fab news and so pleased that you've managed to get further this time than previous cycles.

Kezza - Wishing you all the luck in the world that your scan afternoon goes well.  I'll be      you get to see a precious heartbeat.

AFM - Had a huge meltdown at the weekend when all the pain and stress of TTC for four and a half years, two failed IVF's and the thought of what these new test results will show finally came to the surface.  Completely broke down in front of DP and sobbed uncontrollably for what seemed like an age.  I'm so wanting to do another cycle but at the same time so scared still of getting another failed result and then having nowhere else to turn.  I've really had enough of all this and not sure how much more I can take...


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Hope you enjoyed a lovely weekend in the sunshine!

Tarzangal - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!         An 8 cell embie on day 3 is amazing!!  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  Hope you have been resting lots and are feeling relaxed about going back to work tomorrow or Weds.  Keep up the   I am sure it will work!!!

Silly / Pinpin - Good idea to start a new thread.  I worry about upsetting anyone too.  I will also keep an eye on both threads though to see all the BFPs coming through.

Kezza - Good luck with your scan this afternoon.  I will be thinking of you!!!!  I hope you had a lovely weekend with your friends and at the wedding and that this afternoon will put your mind at rest and you can enjoy being pregnant again.  I was remembering that my sister in law had a lot of bleeding when she was pregnant and was told at her 1st scan that there was nothing there and she had miscarried......my niece is 7 now!!  

A-M - Sorry to hear how upset you have been feeling although completely understandable.  Hope you can take some comfort from the girls on here who have had BFP's on their 3rd cycle.  Also whilst you have had 2 failed cycles it could well be that QM's protocols just weren't right for you and that starting somewhere new under a new protocol will make all the difference.  

Bella - Fantastic news on your scan! How amazing!  It makes me want to have one!!!

Nicnacnoo - Sorry to hear you have been working so hard!  Any news on DH's funding?

Rosh - I am Richmond & Twickenham PCT and I didn't have a choice of hospitals but I don't know about Kingston I'm afraid.

AFM - I've had a stinking migraine for a few days which has finally gone thank goodness.  I was worried as I hadn't had one since my last period.  I then worried because I took a couple of paracetamol as A&E told me when I was there for my OHSS that it was absolutely fine to take paracetamol but I started panicking that I shouldn't have afterwards!  All in all I got myself in a right state.  My DH was supposed to be going to Boston to run the marathon but his flight was obviously cancelled....I have to say it was nice for me for him to still be at home.  My hay fever is out of control at the moment....I look like Rudolf my nose is so red!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning Girlies,

Just wanted to wish Kezza good luck for today. I'm certain you'll be able to see Tigger's precious heartbeat this afternoon! 

Silly - I think your idea of a new thread is excellent. I for one WASN'T a 1st time lucky and although I am PG now, it was a long and emotional journey getting here and I completely understand everyone going through treatment right now and thinking "will it EVER be me?".  You're right, this is an IVF thread not a pregnancy thread! x

A-M - I'm sorry you had a meltdown over the weekend hun. I was a third time lucky and I know just what you are going through - I felt it all in September last year after my 2nd cycle.  I'm testament to the fact that 2 failed cycles doesn't mean anything and that it WILL happen for you! x 

Rosh - how are you? Sorry to hear about the problems with your sister, maybe you just need to take some time out and to yourself to deal with everything else thats going on with you right now. Sorry everything seems to have come all at once.   

Hi to Bella, Samia, Liz, Mini, Sharny, Nicki, Nicnacanoo, Tarzangal, Pinpin, Charlie and all others. x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

A-M- sorry you've been down. Its difficult to know when to start again and what is required. i thought about having every test imaginable so that I knew what i was facing. But in the end I figured that I would try one more with another clinic before panicing what the problem was.  

Charlie- I haven't had any bleeding and still feel pregnant. Although apprehensive, I'm sure they scanned me too early and my consultant said that they don't always see a yolk sac, fetal pole or heartbeat at my stage. So hopefully today! 

Hi everyone else! Its chaos here- I'm working from home as I'm due at the clinic at 2.45, But we are having our boiler replaced so I've been kicked out of the office and I'm trying to work on the dining room table with the banging in the back ground!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I'll be thinking of you this afternoon... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tarzangal ... wish I had the dancing ability on text. Great great news. When is your OTD? Are you going to the meet up on Thursday?? xx

The thread - I think it's a great idea to start a pg one. Support is needed throughout pg, not just through tx and I hate that you are feeling unable to post questions etc. That said I have to admit I have found it really hard - not reading about positives and scans - more reading about how happy you all are. Just drums my own unhappiness home and it's ended up that I've stopped looking at the thread so much as I have to be in the 'right space' emotionally to read. I really hope that you all continue to post occassionally though (and I have a feeling I'll be bookmarking the pg thread just so I can keep up with how you all are)... Thanks silly and pinpin for discussing and thinking of us xx

A-M – I completely understand where you’re coming from. I’ve had a few meltdowns recently and had a month of being really depressed. I’ve been crying at the drop of a hat and feel like I’m not in control of my emotions. I am so so so scared of my next cycle not working as I have no idea how I’ll continue. I feel like all happiness has been sucked out of me and I’m no longer the cheery person I was. You are not alone – there are so many of us feeling exactly the same way. Let me know if you want to meet up xxxx  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Niccad - I've PM'd you.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning all, 

Hope you all had a lovely time in the sunshine at the weekend 

Tarzangal – Woooohoooooo congratulations on being PUPO!!! Apparently Vit D can help with implantation so you have the perfect excuse to put your feet up in the garden and wait for your lovely little 8 cells to snuggle in 

Kezza – Good luck with your scan this afternoon hun, I'm sure you will get to see your laid back little one today 

Niccad and A-M – I'm so sorry to hear about your melt downs  You know I did exactly the same thing just before our third cycle, in fact we very nearly cancelled as I felt so depressed, exhausted and overwhelmed at the idea of going through it all again... I just wanted to run away from everything. I had totally convinced myself that it was never going to work especially when my rubbish FSH and AMH results came back, I had always been an optimist but just I couldn't take anymore. After days/weeks of tears and sleepless nights (and DH's big boozy bender) we found some strength from somewhere and decided to go ahead and I am SOOOOOOO pleased we did! It is important to allow yourself time to acknowledge how hard infertility is, scream, shout, cry, smash plates  do whatever you need to get through but I promise you both, you will feel strong again soon xxxxx

Charlie – I've been really suffering with hayfever too... it's rotten! All I want to do is sit in the sunshine but I end up with a splitting headache and streaming nose and eyes  I went to bed at 6:30pm last night as I felt so pooo! I might have to pay a visit to the doctors to see if there is anything I can take. 

Silly & Pinpin – I think the new thread is a great idea, thanks for suggesting it. We've had a lot of good news of late which is fantastic but it has tipped the balance a bit and made everything a bit pregnancy focused which isn't the main purpose of the thread. I always loved hearing from the oldies that had got their BFP's, their advise was always so helpful and inspiring and I fully intend to keep reading and posting my treatment experiences in the hope I can help others in return but I don't want to over do the pregnancy chat as I know how that feels especially when you are having a bad day. For that reason I've also tried joining in the BFP thread's but I get totally lost and it just isn't the same as chatting to my QM's girls who have been there with me all the way, so a follow on thread would be lovely xxx

Lot's of love to everyone, really looking forward to the meet up... who's coming? 

Mini xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Dear all

The meet up is on Thursday 22nd April from 6.30pm. I'm not sure what time I'll be there so I'll  let you sort yourselves out. I haven't booked a table so if they first there could grab a large one to the right of the entrance that would be good. 

Apart from Silly and Charlie then I'm not sure who won't be there or how many there will be (as I'm sure it will change during this week)

The address is The Slug and Lettuce Kingston 
Unit 6 Charter Quay, 22-28 High Street, Kingston upon Thames, KT1 7HL

If you haven't got my mobile and want it then send me a PM and I'll give it to you. 

Hopefully see you on Thursday! 

xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know that I won't be able to make the meet up this Thursday.  Its a shame but hopefully you'll have another one at some point soon and I can make that one!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Still inconclusive I'm afraid..... but they did see a fetal pole and yolk sac which we didn't see on Thursday so there is progress. Back on Thursday at 3.30pm. 

I've signed myself off sick/working from home to relax and put my feet up. I was due in Bristol tomorrow and thought it was best if I have some time to relax. 

hope you are all well xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Kezza,

I can only imagine how frustrating this all is but I think its great news that the scan now shows a yolk and fetal pole! Thats a sign of development and not only goes to show that you are still very much pregnant but that your pregnancy is developing! No two people are the same hun, I'm certain Thursday will give you the best news yet.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza - As worrying as this must be for you hun there *is* progress which is a fantastic sign, things are developing so I'm sure there will be more to see on Thursday. I can feel a little dance coming on to help Tigger on her (or his) way...

       

Good idea to work from home, you have to put yourself first right now  xxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - agreed with Mini and toffee... there is progress and that's what's important. By thursday you'll see tigger's little heart beating away. I'm so sorry that you're having to go through all this when you've already been through so much to get here...


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

yes its bloody annoying!! Come on Tigger stop faffing around and show us that you are here!! 
Can't believe that it took me 3 attempts to get BFP and I have to go through this! I'm annoyed that it can't be more simple for us after all we've been through

Thanks for your support xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Kezza,
I agree with the other girls that it's brilliant that there has been progress and I am sure you will see even more on Thursday.  I am so sorry that you have had such a stressful time of it especially after all you have been through to get here.  I think you have done absolutely the right thing signing yourself off work and hope you don't worry too much over the next few days.  

Charlie xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so sorry that you didn't get to see a heartbeat today    I just can't believe what you've had to go through - enough already!! However, as the other ladies have said, it is progress and that is great news. I look forward to toasting the heartbeat (with a glass of water) on Thursday  

Niccad and A-M - I'm so sorry to hear that you guys are having a tough time at the moment. I had my melt down last year after my best friend announced she was pregnant after 'trying' for just one month. I just completely lost it and just cried uncontrollably for what seemed like days. Infertility is such a huge thing to deal with and I honestly never thought I would ever be successful in my quest (neither did the doctors), but I hope that Mini, Sleepy and Kezza who have taken three goes to get that precious BFP give you some hope    

Mini and Charlie - hayfever sucks doesn't it?! My DH suffers from it really badly and started sneezing this morning. Can you take any medication whilst PG?


Bella


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all, so sorry I haven't been on here for what seems like ages - got totally swept away by having our Aussie reli here since just before Easter, a lovely very young, sweet, bubbly lady armed with a 17-kilo backpack travelling around Europe for the next half year - I'm not jealous… she's been using us mainly as a base before she goes out to do all other countries so we were doing heaps of flight bookings and the rest of the time was some SERIOUS sightseeing!!

So a bit like some of the others, it took me over an hour to read up on all that you girls had been up to - lots!! What a mixed bag - on the one hand the amazing news from Charlie, Tarzangal and even Kezza (I really wouldn't overrrate that early scan and I am so chuffed for your news overall), on the other day such nightmarish stuff such as Rosh's… could hardly believe my eyes when I read it and just considered nyself lucky noone had weighed me recently as I'm not the thinnest of them all, I think my BMI was 26 when I started tx and god knows what it is now… Julie is quite a 'phenomenon', I've hardly ever come across someone's so brusque in a job that requires so much sensitivity. I do often wonder what made her like that, bad experiences, or a job that she intrinsically dislikes?! She had somewhat perfidiously tried to discourage me from going ahead with EC at one follicle only and made me feel so awful, and you could visibly see her fuming that Dr Kalu had decided in our favour and gone ahead regardless, so we were back in her room to get details of what to do/inject over the weekend. It was the most ridiculous of situations when she barked at my poor (very reserved) DH "to ejaculate latest tonight in order to produce fresh sperm for Monday" in this napoleonesque style. When you try to get under the surface, she can be almost nice, apparently she did charity runs for breast cancer research and raised £1.8k, but all in all she's FRIGHTENING and not in the right job. QM definitely could improve on 'customer services' but you need to decide how far you want to take your complaint - I think it would be worth one, not conceiving is bad enough, what you don't need is to be made to feel worse by a team that's possibly more dysfunctional than we think.

Alas, personally I cannot even fault them as DH and I went back for our app last Monday and Dr Kalu really took time to explain everything in detail. My case seems closest to A-M as I also seem to underproduce follicles and not react to stims. Emmanuel wants to check AMH and FSH and offered (music to my ears) the possibility of doing another cycle ON A SHORT PROTOCOL at the max dose of Menopur (450), same as A-M's. So we need to see how the AFs fall (I have such a stupidly short cycle - only 24-25 days) so inconveniently the next AFs fall in such a way that it clashes with all the bank holidays coming up, so it'll be early June but that sounds close enough so I'm all ears! We will have to pay ourselves this time (except the medicines), but it seems a small price to pay for the big gain that can hopefully be had at the end of it. So I'm quite positive….

…and really looking forward to meeting most of you on Thursday, great idea! Sorry about the stupid question but is the stuff we're discussing not a little "private" and not to be overheard in a large open area pub? Could it not at least make sense to have a separate room/area somewhere? And how would I know who you are - do I go round and say 'are you the FF girls'? Can I suggest we put something on the table (like eg a red rose) so that recognition at least is easier?

Re splitting the thread, logically it makes sense, but it'd be a shame because the group as it is works so well, and it's great to know what you're all up to, regardless of being pg or not, and the learning effect for me is huge as I will surely benefit later from what I heard. Personally I struggle to even read the one thread, and would be unlikely to be on two, so will be harder to catch up with some of your progress, should you go ahead. Let's discuss when we meet, look fwd to it!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry Lillimarlene should have said- I normally wear a red coat so I'm easy to spot. And I should be there (scan permitting) for 6.30pm so look out for me.

As for discussing things in public- yes we've got a few raised eyebrows from the waiters in the past but normally it is not a problem. We don't seem to create too much of a scene that we need a separate area! 

Girls- I've given it some though and if I don't see a heartbeat on Thursday then I'm going to stay away from the meet up. It will be too difficult for me and I don't want to draw more attention to us by crying all night.hope you understand xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind messages. I'd like to say they've cured me but it seems nothing other than being pregnant and going on to have our much wanted baby. Last year seems like another lifetime ago, but I still remember how HAPPY I was, I even got out of bed at 6 am with a smile on my face!!  DP commented that I was practically a different person, back to my 'old self', but as you know that all came crashing down...

Anyway, went to see my GP this morning as been having some chest pains (my dad had 2 serious heart attacks in his 30's and died at 59 due to chronic heart disease among other things) so I wanted to get myself checked out. Whilst there I mentioned the IVF, stress and the fact that I've been feeling so down and it seems the only thing she could advise was to keep 'talking about it'. Either that or take some antidepressants which I really don't want to get into if I can help it. What noone seems to appreciate is that I don't want to keep talking about it - I want the problem bloody fixed!!! I'm so fed up with seeing almost everyone around me succeed where seemingly I cannot. I think someone on here recently said they felt they were being left behind, and that's exactly how I feel. I can't recall another 'older' member of this thread that is still ttc. Please don't be offended here, I'm genuinely happy every time I read about someone's bfp, it's just that my own doesn't feel like it's coming any time soon. 

Anyway, I'm still on for Thursday. If nothing else it gives me an excuse to leave work on time, not that I particularly need one these days. 

Kezza - completely understand your feelings on Thursday. I'm hoping you get the news you so deserve and can be there. 


A-M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I found this on another thread. I thought you might appreciate it

*******************************************
"This is the story of a very special airport my lovely husband made up for me, years ago now. It "tells" the story of our struggle to conceive, the babies we lost along the way but also... most importantly, the joy of our twin sons being born when their flight finally landed safely. 

During the 'black days' as I called them, my husband would tell me about the airport and I would laugh, cry and smile listening to him, as he tried his best to fix my broken heart while his was just as broken. When we were pregnant and I would worry myself sick about our babies arriving safely, he would remind me of that special plane in the sky with its precious cargo on board, all snuggled up and sleeping as they flew through the night. I could picture the lights flashing on the wings as the plane got closer and closer...

This is what my husband told me;
I hope you enjoy the story as much as I have...

************************************************

He tells me to close my eyes and picture an airport in Heaven, a very special airport. Its where all the babies waiting to be born gather, so they can catch their flight to their Mammy and Daddy. 

In the departure lounge its mad busy. Flights, full with babies are leaving constantly. Yet there are some little mites who have been here a long time and it seems the airline has forgotten about them! 

There's one little guy who has been waiting here ages. So long that sometimes he can’t help feel afraid that he's never going to get home. He watches the screens to see when the next flight to Dublin is, and is forever asking the staff if he is next. 

When he is tired he falls asleep in one of the plastic chairs and uses his little bag as a pillow. His little luggage consists mainly of toys, nappies, babygros and a giant Toblerone bar for his Mammy that he bought in Duty Free. He's dying for a piece of it but he's keeping it for his Mammy as a little present. 

Sometimes he gets excited and thinks they have called his flight number but they haven't and he gets disappointed that its not yet his turn.

Sometimes he just stares out the window at the runway, watching all the planes take off and sheds a few private little tears. He can hear some of the other babies laughing and cheering as their flight number is called and although he is delighted for them, he wishes he was going to. He sits with the other babies who have been waiting a long time, even much, much longer than he has. 

Then came the glorious day when all his dreams came true and they did call his flight number! He grabbed up his little bag, the giant Toblerone and his plane ticket. He couldn’t believe his turn had finally come! It was so wonderful that he even asked his little buddies beside him if he was dreaming, and if he was, they weren’t to wake him up! 

Well, the little fella didn’t need to be called twice! He got himself first in the queue and soon as he was allowed, he ran down the little tunnel to the aeroplane. He wiped a tear from his eyes as he spotted the little green shamrock on the tail of the plane, just before he stepped on board. A green shamrock... this plane was going to take him to Ireland... and Ireland was home. He wondered how excited his Mammy and Daddy must be, waiting for his plane to land. He knew they would have his little bedroom all ready for him. 

He was too excited to be nervous about the flight. He held his breath as the plane took off. “This is it!” he thought. “I’m on my way!!!” 

But...it seems some prayers are destined to remain unanswered... no sooner was the plane cruising in the air when the stewardesses announced that the plane had to turn back to the airport and let all the little passengers off. Something about a technical fault... 

The disappointment of this was heartbreaking for the little guy-he just wanted to get on a plane and go meet his Mammy for the first time. Why was this so hard 

With a heavy heart he made his way back into the airport terminal with the other babies. In the departure lounge there is a Karaoke machine and its become a bit of a ritual when a flight is cancelled, that the little babies make their way into the lounge for a soda and cheer themselves up with singing some Karaoke. Apparently "Dont stop believing" by Journey is their favourite karaoke song! They also love "Livin on a prayer'. 

But when a flight has been cancelled there is only one song that will dry the tears and fill the hearts with hope and cheer again.. 'I knew you were waiting for me'....

The little guy tries to stay in good form but it isn’t always easy and sometimes he gives out to the staff saying "My Mammy has been waiting ages for me! I'm next in the queue!" 

Then... one wonderful day, not too long after, they call out his name again... 
He can't believe it. He rubs his little eyes and goes up to join the queue, not running this time. His tiny hand still holds the plane ticket which says his Mammy’s name and the Rotunda Hospital. The writing is starting to smear cos he's been holding it so long in his sweaty little fist. His little legs are shaking. He knows that at any moment they can shatter his dreams by telling him he cannot fly today. As he steps onto the plane, his little heart is pounding with excitement! He can't believe it! He's finally on board again. 

The plane is full of rows of happy babies, all settling down for their long journey which will end when they meet their Mammy and Daddy in October. Then all of a sudden, as he approaches his seat he realizes some other little dude is sitting in it!!! 

Their tickets are identical! 

So he puts his little bag overhead and snuggles up with his new brother. He's overjoyed to have a little buddy for the journey. They chat to the other babies beside them, telling anyone who will listen that they are on their way to Dublin in Ireland to meet their Mammy!!! They Around 27 weeks into the flight, there was a scare on board. The pilot thought he would have to make an emergency landing. My 2 little babes held onto each other tightly but it was a false alarm. The plane was back on track in no time. All the little babies broke out in a huge round of applause. Soon they start to see beautiful green fields they are over Ireland... and Ireland is home. The little guys catch their breath as they take it all in... "we're over Ireland!" 

We're nearly home now...
In their dreams they hear their Mammy sing to them;
"Where it was dark now there's light
Where there was pain now there's joy
Where there was weakness I found my strength
All in the eyes of my boys....."

The plane touches down at Dublin Airport to cheering and applauding from all the little babies. ”. 

They pull up outside the Rotunda and puts enough money into the machine for an hour or two. This caesarean won’t take too long... they take a deep breath, grabs the giant Toblerone and rushes to Theatre One... 

They look up to see a smiling face looking down at them. Their little noses are kissed a thousand times. They fall asleep contentedly in her arms within minutes, so happy. This is the lady they have seen in their dreams...their Mammy... they are finally home...

Meanwhile back at the airport, it is as busy as ever...."


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – I'm a blubbering mess after reading that, so sweet xx Completely understand about Thursday... but I'm sure we will be celebrating with you 

A-M – Big hug for you honey  I'm so pleased you are coming along on Thursday, I've always found our meet ups a huge help xxx

Lilimariene – Totally agree with your point about QM's 'customer service' in relation to Kezza's story they are definitely more Ryan Air than Virgin! But great news that they are willing to try a different protocol with you x

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - that's such a lovely story. Hard to read whilst I'm at work as I've just welled up a few times... I'm positive we'll be celebrating on Thursday with you x

I'm having a nightmare with the flights. I started DR today... was supposed to be having my immunes retested but can't as there's no flights to zoom my blood off to Chicago!! Which means no results, which means I'm in limbo. Not sure if I should do the next sniff or just stop already and wait for next month. I'm praying that the flights start working... if they are ok for tomorrow then I'll get the results before I'm supposed to start stimming. I can't start stimming until I have the results... SO annoying.... !! 

A-M - it was me who said about being 'left behind'... We just need to hope and pray that we'll get there in the end. ... I keep saying it's going to be 3rd time lucky for me, but I think I need to be realistic and accept that, firstly, this will be my 4th go. I keep pretending that a FET doesn't count, but the heartbreak was just the same. The girls on here have shown that changing clinics works and it'll work for us... Looking forward to meeting you on Thursday (if i get there... work is crazy). I firmly believe that talking about it really helps. This forum has helped me so much, although I do feel I'm constantly venting... xxxxxxxxx

LiliM - love that QM are doing short protocol, just annoying having to wait due to holidays. June is just around the corner though and you'll be starting before you know it xx

Hello to everyone x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - what a sweet story.  Although I'm a blubbering mess now as I kept wondering as I was reading if the little boy in the story was on his way to meet me      As I said yesterday, I'm so sorry you've been put through all this, it seems a little irresponsible to put you through this hell when they could just have booked a 7 week scan and avoided all the trauma.  I'm sure you'll have the news you want on Thursday.  I understand your decision re the meet up if you don't get the news (although it won’t be the same without you) but I'm sure it won't come to that.

A-M - so sorry you've had a difficult time.  I really do know how you feel.  I keep wondering how long I'll keep on doing IVF if this go doesn't work.  I always said I'd only do 3 but I now know that I'm not ready to give up on my dream even if we end up bankrupt.  I know that sometimes it feels that it will never happen but you've got no reason to think that it won't happen to you.  Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday   

Nic - I was thinking about your immunes today but had totally forgotten that they go to Chicago.  Is there any other way they can test them as I think I remember the Lister get them done somewhere in London.  There must be so many girls at the argc affected by this, hopefully they'll come up with a plan.  I don't think it does any harm to start the sniffing does it?  I really hope you can make the meet up as I was looking forward to catching up and giving you the low down on the argc 

Lili – I’ve been to the last 2 meet ups and found that we managed to talk without drawing attention to ourselves.  Having said that I’ve reached the point where actually I don’t care if people hear me, Kezza and I often meet for herbal tea in a quiet cafe and don’t  hold back and I’m sure the staff there now know far more about IVF than they ever thought possible  

AFM – had a surprise yesterday.  The ARGC called to say they will freeze 2 embryos, having previously told me that they would not be good enough.  I really wasn’t expecting that.  Of course the cynic in me thought that they did it to make £550 on the freezing costs, I was so sure my embies wouldn’t be good enough.  I’ve now got 8 days to go until OTD, I’ve managed to relax as much as possible and start work tomorrow (from home)
xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - That was beautiful, I may have to print that off...  Thinking of you loads at the moment, & feel confident that you'll get to see Tiggers heart beating away on Thursday.  

Tarzangal - Wow, just 8 more days till you can test!  How are you feeling? Hope that work will take your mind off the awful last few days of the 2ww. I'm sure the ARGC have frozen your remaining embryos as they think they can become babies one day!

A-M - Thinking of you,  I've felt exactly the same at moments since my 2nd failed IVF.  As Tarzangal said you have no reason to think it won't happen for you.  

Lilimarlene - I know what you mean about those nurses  .  Am also so chuffed for you that Dr Kalu is willing to change protocol!  Amazed actually!  I wish I'd been more assertive after my 1st failed IVF, he insisted my poor response was due to diminished egg reserve (AMH test proved otherwise) so am sure my poor response was due to them putting me on the wrong (long) protocol......

 to everyone else!

AFM - It's a definite No from me now for the Thursday meet up, really sad but my FIL passed away last night.  So obviously I need (& want) to be with DH at the moment.  I had come around to the idea of being faced by all your bumps & was looking forward to meeting you all (at last!) but it'll have to be next time now.

Take care & lot's of love to you all
Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicki - so sorry to hear about your FIL.  Sending    to DH and to you.
I'm sure we'll have another meet up soon so hopefully we can meet you then

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Nicky. Hope your DH is ok. 

I've just had a little cry- don't know why as I've suffered with more preg symptoms today and feel positive. I think its because I've been at home all day mainly on my own. I had a lovely PM from a lady who was in the same shoes but she was 6+6weeks at her first scan. they told her she had a 5% chance of it working out- next scan at 7+2 weeks she saw a heartbeat. her consultant said that some babies take the long road and some the short road! 

hi everyone else xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - so sorry to hear about your FIL    I'm sure we will have another meet up soon when we can finally get to meet you.

Tarzangal - great news about the frosties     That must have been a lovely surprise. Of course you're only going to have to use them for a sibling right  

Nic - what a total nightmare! I have no idea they had to send your tests off to the States, that's just what you need at the moment  

Lili - that's great news that they are willing to let you do the short protocol - you must have special powers or something   Totally know what you mean about Julie, she was the one who said it was basically all over for me at my second stimms scan and then said 'Oh and by the way, you only have one NHS go now, not two, so this is your only NHS chance'!!!  

Kezza - loved the sorry you posted   I think the reason you are feeling extra tearful today is because you are preganant and your hormones are kicking in!! I'm still cross that they scanned you so early, by my calculations you are 7 weeks today?? As I said before I look forward to toasting Tigger's healthy heartbeat on Thursday


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal – Thanks for the PMs and congrats again on the frosties. So exciting

Nicky – Thanks for the PM too… So so sorry to hear about your FIL


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

As you are aware, it is not possible to set up a specific chit chat thread within the pregnancy general chat section. However, a Bumps and Babes thread has been created within this board for you, the aim being to create a seperate area for those who are pg and/or have had a baby/ies through the QM, and you can post on it here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234804.0.

Chux xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All....

GGGggggrrrrrr just wrote an epic of a post to you all and when I tried to post it a message saying error something or another came up, and it wouldn't let me go back-not happy!!!
Rather than type it all again, I will say a big HELLO to you all, I hope all is well.  I shall try and post properly again tom or thurs, but back on nights tomorrow then all weekend, hoping its not as awful as last weeks shifts, had too many horrid cases for one week!  Sadly I cannot make the meet due to being on nights  , hopefully next time!  I hope you all have a great time though!

For now, love and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning,

Double grrrr I lost my post last night too Nicnacnoo! Sorry to hear you are having a tough week. Hope you can make the next meet up xx

Nicki – So sorry to hear your sad news, let me know if you want to meet up for a cuppa anytime  

Tarzangal – Congratulations on your frosties!!! Just goes to show how much better the quality was this time, sooooo excited for you hun  

Nic – Sorry you've got all this extra stress with your immunes, I hope your cycle isn't delayed. I'm glad you can make it tomorrow, I'm looking forward to seeing you 

Kezza – I hope you are feeling better today after yesterday's tears. You've been through so much lately I think it's only natural. Not too much longer to wait now, I'm looking forward to hearing your good news tomorrow 

AFM – I'm working from home this week and really enjoying it. I get to come on FF whenever I like  Honestly it's amazing how much time is wasted in an office environment, I can get just as much work done in half the time which leaves me the rest of the day to sit on the garden! 

Lots of love to all, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicki, such sad news, so sorry to hear it. Losing someone dear is just so hard. We have an aunt up in North Scotland who is not well at the moment so we are also braced for bad news soon, very apprehensive about every phone call we get…

I'm also amazed about the change of tack in QMH who are not known to be the most flexible normally… maybe they're scared of my Teutonic ways, haha (I'm from Germany)?! With Julie I have a different approach, the more annoyed she gets, the more sweet-spoken I am which really gets her blood boiling. Wished she could be happier….

Apologies Girls, I won't be able to make it tomorrow night after all, I now have five marathon runners staying in our Canary Wharf apartment from Friday so I need to get everything ready and I wouldn't make it back to the South West in time. I doubt though whether the setting you've chosen would meet my required level of privacy, not even with the huge noise that you always get in such a place (I'm a little deaf). Hope you have a good time though but I do suggest you get organised just in case Kezza does not turn up (the scenario we obviously don't want). How about a baby toy or an emoticon printout on the table for those who've never been along? Even if Kezza does turn up, she may not be the only one in a red coat… (apologies but I've worked in event management for too long)

xx Lili M


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi LiliM - I'm sure we'll all find each other... it's never been an issue in the past, especially as we all swap mobiles. Anyhow - Kezza and her red coat will definitely be there & we'll all be celebrating and toasting her scan with our soda waters!  

Planes are flying... but none are flying with my blood yet... BOO. Praying for tomorrow. 

Who's coming tomorrow? 
Nic xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- my Dh is going to Argentina tonight- I'll ask him to drop it off in chicago for you! 

Sorry haven't been keeping check of who is coming but I know Mini, you, AM and TG are. And I think Bella is and not sure about Sharny. And not sure about anybody else (including me!) NO MS today which is annoying as I wish I was throwing up for England


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry kezza, didn't let you know about tomorrows meet up..... I won't be able to make it as i'm working late due to having friday off. x

BOOOOOOOOOOOO to Nic's blood not flying x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Nic - I was so sad to read how low you have been feeling   and I know I always say this but I really do believe you will succeed very soon. Like you have said some people just need a change of clinic, it makes a huge difference and we have had quite a few examples to prove this recently. How annoying and frustrating for the bloods   Do you have any news, there really should be a plane for Chicago tomorrow ?   I look forward to seeing you tomorrow xx

Nicki - sorry to hear about your FIL   especially as it happens at a time when you have been feeling low. So many girls on here have been third time lucky and in particular with a change on clinics. Please do not give up hope you will get there  

Tarzangal - you are doing so well I have a good good feeling that you are only days away from making THE announcement you so deserve    Many congratulations on the beautiful 8 cells AND the frosties ! ARGC would not be freezing embryos that weren't worth freezing as they are too precious about their success rates, they will always go for quality. I hope you have some PMA   

Kezza - you know I have everything crossed for you and Tigger for tomorrow  

Lilimarlene - well done on getting QM to adapt the protocol to suit your own situation. That's a first so well done! 

Nicnacnoo - I am always full of admiration when it comes to how hard you seem to be working. Look after yourself lovely   How have you been feeling since the lap?

Mini - I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow  

A-M - I am sorry you are feeling low too   I wish some of the girls who used to post on here last year were still around to prove to that it can take some people 3-4-5 and even more goes before they get their much wanted baby. There have really been some inpirational and brave girls on here who are now busy yummy mummies and I really do believe that each and everyone of the girls on here will be successful  

AFM - I was planning to come to the meet up tomorrow but obviously hoping my bump does not offend. I am hoping the luck the pg girls have had will rub off onto those currently working on their very own BFP. It seems to have worked so far over the past 1.5 years I have been to the meet ups  

Take care

Pinpin xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Chux - thanks very much for agreeing to give us a separate 'bumps and babies' thread, it really is appreciated   

Nic - praying that you tell us good news tomorrow at the meet up re: your bloods   

Rosh - how are you doing?  

Kezza -        for tomorrow

Nicnacnoo - work sounds a bit of a nightmare at the mo, but do make sure you take care of yourself. I really do think that stress doesn't help things.  Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it tomorrow, but hopefully see you at the next meet up  

I've just noticed that this thread has been read 5476 times!! That means that there must be some lurkers out there. Just wanted to say PLEASE JOIN US!! This thread has helped me so much and I think I would have gone   without it. Everyone on here has started as a newbie, so take the plunge and introduce yourself  

Hi to everyone else and hope to see some of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Hope you all have a great time tomorrow! Really wish I could be there but I am going to the theatre as my friend got me tickets for my birthday.  Hope there is another meet up soon!

Kezza - good luck for your scan tomorrow!  I will be thinking of you and hoping Tigger has developed lots over the last few days. 

Niccad - Hope your bloods are airbourne tomorrow!  I can see the planes in the sky so hopefully things will pick up tomorrow.

LiliM - Good luck to your marathon runners.  My DH is running the marathon too on Sunday!

Mini - Hope your 12 week scan goes well and you get a fab picture!  Let me know if you get any tips on treating hay fever.  My doc was no help at all so I have been staying indoors......so annoying!  It's really driving me  

Nicnacnoo - Sorry to hear you are working so hard. Hope your shifts aren't too bad.

Nicki - So sorry to hear about your FIL.  Big hugs to you and your DH.

Tarzangal - congrats on your 2 snow babies!  Sounds like you had a top quality bunch there!  Hope the next 8 days are relaxing for you.

AFM - I've had another migraine for the past couple of days.  They are killing me and am just holing myself up in my bedroom in the dark!  I just hope it means that my hormones are doing something good.

Hi to everyone else.

Charlie xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well my DH has gone off to Argentina and is not back until Sunday. Really hoping it is good news tomorrow as its going to be awful being at home in the next couple of days if it is bad news. 

I feel like my life is on hold. At least if it is bad news then we can deal with it and move on. And if it is good news then I can go back onto my cloud with you lovely pregnant ones plumping up the pillows waiting for our fellow QM girls to join us. 

charlie- seems weird that everyone gets different symptoms. I guess if you are prone to headaches then the hormones are going to make them worse. I'm prone to feeling tired and getting dizzy spells and that is the most enhanced symptom to me. 

nicnacnoo- hope your shifts are ok and not too stressful. 

Pinpin- I'm sure your lovely bump won't offend anyone! Hoping I'm back on cloud 9 and get to see you xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

oh and good luck to Mini for her scan tomorrow!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quick one from me to say I'm planning to be at the meet up and also to wish Kezza the very best of luck for your scan today. What time is your appointment?

Also Mini - good luck for your scan today. 


A-M


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Kezza  really praying that everything goes well today so that you can finnally relax a little. Such a shame DH is away today, have you got someone else going with you? Xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

No just me- appointment is 3.30pm. Nic offered, which is very sweet, but to be honest there is nothing anyone can say other than the sonographer saying "look at that little heart beating"


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

... and you'll get lots of congratulatory hugs later on this evening xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope so- not having a good morning as I was watching GMTV and a very pregnant Denise Van Outen was saying what an easy pregnancy she has had. I was blubbing all over the sofa!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza & Mini - good luck for your appointments today

Pinpin - of course your bump won't offend, we all know what a difficult journey you've had.  Hope to see you later

Kezza - if at the last moment you decide you'd like some company at the appt, text me and I'll come with you, you can pick me up on the way. See how you feel.  
    

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck to kezza and mini today with their scans, will be thinking of you both x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

And thanks to TG, very sweet offer. I'll see how I feel this afternoon if that is ok. xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

All of the luckiest lucky luck in the world to Kezza and Mini today, will be thinking of you all day and praying that all is perfect xx

Will be back for a proper post later x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good luck kezza and mini. Thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Quick post to wish a BIG good luck to Kezza and Mini for their scans today! Can't wait to hear all the good news. x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

to Kezza and Mini for today!

I am   for some good news this afternoon, I am thinking of you both and Kezza I even had a dream about you last night. I can't remember the details but you were in it


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, everything went really well this morning 

Thinking of you Kezza, I'm sure it's going to be a good day all round  

xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news!!! I knew it would. If I don't see you later on here is a   and a


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Soo happy for you Mini   x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just popping in as wanted to wish Kezza all the best for her scan - i predict good things!   

AFM - all okay here, i spoke to Kingston PCT today who said to put a letter via my GP in requesting moving my treatment however she said QMs has only a 4 month wait (not what they told me!) and so it's unlikely it would be moved.  She also advised writing my letter of complaint after i'd received my treatment as opposed to before.  DH is doing his SA tomorrow so plan of action will be in place when the results come in next week...... i've already ordered a brochure for The Lister!    Is it bad that i wouldn't trust QMs to file my nails?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!

Sorry I've not posted for a few days, have been rather busy, again, lunching far too much! 

Tarzangal -    Great news on being PUPO! I'm sorry but I thought I posted that day to congratulate you but now can't seen to find the post!  Also great news on the snow babies, I do hope they froze them because they are fab quality and not because of the money like you said! How are you finding the 2WW this time?

A-M -  Big love to you, and sorry to hear you are feeling low about things. I really hope you and DH work out what to do and what path to follow that is best for you as a couple. Keep following your dream and never give up, you WILL have a family one day soon.  

Niccad - Hello! How are things going for you? And how is the DR working out, I do hope you decided to go ahead and your bloods are somewhere mid atlantic right now! 

Lili - Great news that Dr Kalu has agreed a short protocol for you. Sound like he has his head screwed on!

Kezza - Again, good luck for this afternoon, will be praying that Tigger finally behaves! I loved the story you posted on here though, I've forwarded it to my sister who is currently having difficulties herself, hope she can find some strength from it. 

Nicki -   So sorry to here about your FIL. I hope you and DH are managing to comfort each other somewhat during this difficult time.

Nicnac - Hope the night shifts are working out OK. I'm so glad I don't have that anymore! Bleurgh, yuck! 

Rosh - Well done on getting hold of the relevant person at the PCT, can imagine it was quite a task? Keep plugging away at it and keep calling and chasing, do not give up on moving your treatment if you feel this is the best road for you!

Hi to anyone I have missed!

AFM - Everything fine here, have antenatal classes tonight (mainly for DH) so won't be able to come to the meet up. Hopefully you can squeeze another one in before I pop? Hope you all have a wonderful time, and for those who haven't been before, fret not, everyone is a really lovely bunch and you'll love it. 5 minutes into my first meet up I was so relaxed!

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Quick one to wish Kezza good luck for the scan this afternoon    

Great news Mini  

And sorry but I completely forgot about tonight!!   and dh is now playing tennis and I'm left babysitting but I promise to make the next one, have a fab night  

Sam


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just checking for Kezza's news and realised I am an hour or so too early!! If there is any justice in this world hon, then after all you've been through we will see you tonight with a smile ear to ear having seen one glorious little heartbeat!  I'm praying that we'll be toasting your success later. 


Am


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick one... Just checking in to see how Kezza is...    

Mini - so glad that it went well... do you have pics can I see them later

Rose - how are you? Haven't heard from you for ages. Just saw your wedding pics and you look absolutely stunning and you look so so so happy. I hope that you had an amazing day and a great honeymoon. xxxxxxxx

Really looking forward to seeing everyone later... Pinpin - can't wait to see your bump. Please never feel worried... xxxx

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hoping that Kezza has had some fantastic news and will be thinking of you all tonight xx will catch up when I'm home xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

I keep popping on to see if Kezza has posted, I really hope it went well today   

Mini - so pleased for you, can you post your scan on the other thread - I want to hear all about it 

I'm really, really sorry, but I'm going to have to give this evening a miss. I've had the day from hell as I completely forgot that it was coursework hand in today and my stress levels have just gone through the roof. I've just got in and am going to change into my PJs, have dinner, have a bath and go to bed. Sorry to mess people around


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. Still inconclusive. Saw a flicker today but Tigger is very small in comparison to where he or she should be. Going to come to the meet up so see some of you later. Back for a scan on tuesday. X


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh Kezza, that's just SO frustrating   But a flicker suggests progress again right?


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just wondering if anyone is at the slug and lettuce yet?  I dashed out from work without really thinking this through. Been a bit if a donut and realised that I've only met Kezza and Venda and therefore haven't a clue what the rest of you look like!! Far short of asking everyone in the place if they're the fertility friends get together and making an even bigger fool of myself than usual I'm a bit stuck...


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry Tg and i are stuck in traffic. Be there soon.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope you are all having a super dee duper night!

Just a quickie to tell Kezza not to lose heart. Little Tigger has made progress and you absolutely have to hold onto that, you needed to see a flicker today and thats is just what you saw. All the while Tigger is still being strong and 'flickering' away, you have a lot to hold onto. Many women, even without going through IVF, get to a scan and are told things are looking a bit small, and hey presto, they get to the next scan and things have moved on. They will just have to keep scanning you until it is conclusive. But please remember, you are already a mummy to your beautiful Tigger, he/she will feed off the love you give them, feel proud of the little one you have beating away inside you, be strong. Hope Tuesday comes around quick x x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls. Basically Tigger is 2-3mm and it should be 8.7mm. They said that I probably will miscarry. 

But I don't believe them. progress is progress and it ain't over till the fat lady sings (or I start to bleed!). I know in my heart that everything is going to be ok- false hope? 

So I'm not sure about the scan on Tuesday. I might leave it a couple of weeks and wait to see what happens. Because if I go for the scan and they say it is 6mm and should be 12mm then that again is progress- and I'll be back in 5 days time for another one (at £150 per scan!)


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

HI Girls,

Hope you all had a really good meet-up last night!

Kezza - if I were in your position, I'd be thinking the exact same thing hun. OF COURSE its not over and I think its harsh of them to tell you that you'll probably miscarry. I'm glad you don't believe it and continue knowing that you are 100% pregnant and that Tigger is developing no matter what.  

I agree with your approach regarding the scans - whatever will be will be but sometimes these late starter embies have growth spurts so it may be better to hold off scanning for a couple of weeks and then go back - the £150 a scan is also a big consideration!   

Mini- so glad to hear the scan went well, you must be thrilled. x

TG - how are you feeling?! 

HI to everyone else - silly, Pinpin, Niccad, Nikki, Bella, Charlie, A-M and all others. x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all.... 

It was lovely seeing the ones that made it last night, just a bit of a shame about the fly consumption!! Pinpin – thank you so so so much for the charm and sorry for getting so emotional   – I am just so touched that you thought of me. It’s on my wrist now and will stay here hopefully for the next 10 months… 

Kezza – It was so lovely to see you. You are going through such a hard time but progress is what counts and the flicker will become a full on show heartbeat soon. I hope that the next few days pass easily and that you are able to focus on the positives.  

Tarzangal - I pray that the weekend goes really quickly. I have such a good feeling about you xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

lovely to see those who made it last night

Kezza - how are you doing today, did you go to work?  Have you decided on what to do about Tuesday's scan?

Niccad - hoping that you get your immunes back Mon or Tue with the good news that you can continue on your cycle  

Mini - it was lovely to see your scan pic  

A-M - anytime you want more info on the ARGC just shout!

Pinpin - you looked amazing  

AFM - trying to make the time pass but it's hard.  Still have these niggling AF pains which TBH are exactly like my last 2 cycles but telling myself they are implantation pains        5 days to go


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. It all just seems so unfair. I can't imagine the stress your going through at the moment. I would seriously consider going to the place I went.  All the other private ultrasound places in London say 'Fetal Medicine Centre' trained and charge twice as much. Plus they only charge £100 up to 10 weeks which is £50 cheaper anyway. They really are the experts in the field and might be able to give you more detailed information?? Just a thought  

Mini - can you put your scan up on the other thread? Would love to see it xx

Tarzangal - keep the faith! I'm am really, really, really hoping this is your time. You so deserve it    

Once again, I'm so sorry about letting people down and not making it last night. It's not usually my style, but was just totally exhausted.

Bella


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

Kezza - Progress is indeed progress and Tigger could be just about to have a growth spurt!  I would wait as long as you feel you can for another scan.  It will give Tigger time to grow and mean you can see lots more next time.  It must be so exhausting going for scans every few days with all the emotions you are going through.  Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Tarzngal - Fingers crossed its implantation pains....I'm sure it is.  I had really bad cramping and was convinced I was getting my period just before my test.  I am sure everything is good and this is your time    

Silly - Hope your class went well last night and your DH enjoyed the class too!  It must be hard when you know everything although I bet it still feels different when you are the patient and at least everyone else in the class can benefit from your expertise!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooh forgot to say to Mini, fantastic news about your scan!       We need an update from Sharny next.

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks girlies. I've booked an appointment to see my GP on Tuesday morning and I'm going to cancel my scan. If my GP thinks it is appropriate to have another scan next week then they'll refer me to the EPAU and at least then its free. And I'll be at the place I'll be if I'm going to miscarry. 

My pregnancy symptoms are now intermittant and I've got occasional stomach cramps (but how much of this is in my head!) It says in my pregnancy books that this is normal at this stage if I'm pregnant. And I've got an unbelivable craving for sausages! I have to just believe that I wouldn't know how big Tigger is if I hadn't had a scan at all until 12 weeks. So its business as normal and every day is a bonus as it means he/she is holding on. 

Silly- your pictures on ******** are great- looks like you are going to lose your balance and fall forward! Looks like you haven't got that long to go now honey

TG-  

Nic-  

Sharny- well done on your scan! must have been lovely to see him/her growing strong and now you can make it official and tell the world! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies *>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235115.new#new


----------

